# Niño trae una tarta de cumpleaños al cole y la cosa no acaba bien



## Azrael_II (1 Sep 2022)

Actualización



*Ojo que el Colegio y por tanto el Govern es decir el Estado va a denunciar al hermano del niño por publicar el vídeo
*
El colegio es Puig se plantea denunciar al hermano del niño acosado en Lloseta


----------



## Leros (1 Sep 2022)

Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre. 
Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia. 
Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas


----------



## El pernales (1 Sep 2022)

Al próximo cumpleaños en lugar de tarta que compre una MG 42 y regale ráfagas de agradecimiento a sus compañeros. Luego empezarán los debates de gusana griso y sus "expertos"


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Sep 2022)

En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Espero que les niñes que le cantan el "cumpleaños" al gordo hayan sido convenientemente vacunades con las tres dosis de rigor.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Sep 2022)

Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Los niños gordos (en este caso lo veo grande) no son conscientes de su fuerza, muchos tienen una diferencia de fuerza de más del 50% o el 100% , es decir, no tiene que pegar puños, que puede perder, agarrar y estampar contra el suelo. Aunque puede crear secuelas es el riesgo que deben asumir los que hacen bullying. Eso sí el bullying se acaba


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Claro
Y mira la Tele 
Y vacunate
Y no votes q putinejos o fachas 
Y cree en la agenda 2030

El niño no presume de su sobrepeso por tanto no merece ese trato


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Claro
> Y mira la Tele
> Y vacunate
> Y no votes q putinejos o fachas
> ...



Pues ostias y punto, menudas mariconas nenazas salen ahora.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los niños gordos (en este caso lo veo grande) no son conscientes de su fuerza, muchos tienen una diferencia de fuerza de más del 50% o el 100% , es decir, no tiene que pegar puños, que puede perder, agarrar y estampar contra el suelo. Aunque puede crear secuelas es el riesgo que deben asumir los que hacen bullying. Eso sí el bullying se acaba



Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes entre gritos de putes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.

Alguien bajo esa presión psicológica diaria puede actuar de forma enajenada e impredecible haciéndose daño el o a los DEMAS, y por supuesto siempre mejor los demás antes que él. Las probabilidades de que ocurra una cosa u otra en un cuadro de agitación psicomotriz severa son del 50/50. Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa psiquiátrica perfecta para hacerlo y ser cuasinimputable tanto por edad como por condición.


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Sep 2022)

Nada nuevo. El ser humano es un hijodeputa por naturaleza.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pues ostias y punto, menudas mariconas nenazas salen ahora.



Es lo que decimos


----------



## Gorrión (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños son lo que le enseñan los padres, no hay mas historia.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Sep 2022)

Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Sep 2022)

Mala suerte. Si le hubieran dicho _maricón_, rápidamente habrían puesto en marcha el dispositivo interministerial contra la LGHJTfobia. Y ese colegio ahora mismo estaría tomado por psicólogas.


----------



## Snowball (1 Sep 2022)

En mi época quien tenía un hermano mayor, estaba libre de movidas...

Se respetaba la autoridad de alguien más mayor


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Mala suerte. Si le hubieran dicho _maricón_, rápidamente habrían puesto en marcha el dispositivo interministerial contra la LGHJTfobia. Y ese colegio ahora mismo estaría tomado por psicólogas.



O zorra...

Visto así, es un tema político, se puede cortar el tema de raíz como hemos descubierto


----------



## angrymorty (1 Sep 2022)

Tampoco está tan gordo.


----------



## Wasi (1 Sep 2022)

Que se joda puto gordo forero


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Un buen par de puñaladas, unos cuantos muertos, un par de años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías.
> 
> Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa perfecta para hacerlo y ser casi inimputable.



Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.

Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Sep 2022)

Miren tus ojos al frente,y diríjanse tus párpados hacia lo que está delante de ti.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Nada nuevo. El ser humano es un hijodeputa por naturaleza.



En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.

Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien. Algunos terminaban vomitando. Y lo mejor de todo es que TENIAN RAZON.

Benditos Franciscanos.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Las ostias y el maltrato no arreglan nada, solo lo empeoran. Así salieron todos los boomers y langostas, todos traumados y con la razón perdida. Pero es más fácil ahostiar que educar, y más fácil aún no hacer nada. El orden se impone a través de la palabra y los castigos deben estar preñados de enseñanza, más allá del "no hagas esto o te doy una ostia" que no es más que una expresión de la frustración derivada de la incapacidad.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Sep 2022)

Lo que es increíble es que a día de hoy sea OBLIGATORIO llevar los niños al colegio.


----------



## drogasentuano (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Un buen par de puñaladas, unos cuantos muertos, un par de años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías.
> 
> Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa perfecta para hacerlo y ser casi inimputable.



En todos los colegios, cuando éramos pequeños, siempre había algún gordo/feo/vizco/malhuele que ni Dios tenia huevos a vacilar porque en menos de 3 segundos tenías un puñetazo en los dientes. La violencia es necesaria si o si, es la única manera de hacerse respetar en muchos casos.


----------



## Nagare1999 (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños siempre han sido unos hijos de puta y cada vez lo van a ser más, porque lo aprenden de sus padres y cada vez hay más hijos de puta en general.


----------



## user_tt (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Por el mismo motivo que un pagafantas invita a bebidas a una tia que no le hace caso, creyendo inocentemente que eso va a cambiar la actitud hacia él, cuando en realidad la amplifica


----------



## Hairat4ever (1 Sep 2022)

La próxima vez que lleve una tarta pero rellena de laxantes y que lo grabe él! Vendetta!!!


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Sep 2022)

No creo que eso haya sucedido.

PROPAGANDA.

20.319.000.000 EN FUNCIONAMIENTO.

Charofilia, Gordofilia, Gerontofilia, Machetefilia, Chorizofilia... campañas de respeto para todes y todis menos para la gente NORMAL.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Los niños siempre han sido unos hijos de puta y cada vez lo van a ser más, porque lo aprenden de sus padres y cada vez hay más hijos de puta en general.



Las Elites tienen razón, aunque me joda admitirlo.

Es necesaria una despoblación radical pero YA (empezando por las propias élites).


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.
> 
> Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien.



Las ostias que yo vi repartir a algunos profesores, con numerito incluido, rayaban la psicopatía. Todos somos unos hijosdeputa con la debilidad de otros


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Las ostias que yo vi repartir a algunos profesores, con numerito incluido, rayaban la psicopatía. Todos somos unos hijosdeputa con la debilidad de otros



Mas vale ostia de profesor a tiempo de niño, que navajazo tripero en callejón de adulto.


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Pero qué furcia y estúpida eres. Se meten con los que ven débiles inofensivos. Si intenta pegarles le van a reventar y no sirve de nada va a peor. Tonta de los cojones.


----------



## J.Smith (1 Sep 2022)

Por lo general todo el mundo sabe exactamente lo que ocurre.
Pero no hay cojones de poner un castigo ejemplar a los culpables.
La solución que se ofrece habitualmente es que la víctima cambie de colegio.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Sep 2022)

malditos sean los colegios
culpables los niños, pero también los profesores que no hacen nada


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Pero qué furcia y estúpida eres. Se meten con los que ven débiles inofensivos. Si intenta pegarles le van a reventar y no sirve de nada va a peor. Tonta de los cojones.



FURCIA LO SERÁ TU PUTA MADRE, SUBNORMAL


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Las ostias y el maltrato no arreglan nada, solo lo empeoran. Así salieron todos los boomers y langostas, todos traumados y con la razón perdida. Pero es más fácil ahostiar que educar, y más fácil aún no hacer nada. El orden se impone a través de la palabra y los castigos deben estar preñados de enseñanza, más allá del "no hagas esto o te doy una ostia" que no es más que una expresión de la frustración derivada de la incapacidad.



Jajaja SUBNORMAL maricón


----------



## rey0 (1 Sep 2022)

Faltan hostias.....Lo demás tonterias


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

J.Smith dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe exactamente lo que ocurre.
> Pero no hay cojones de poner un castigo ejemplar a los culpables.
> La solución que se ofrece por lo general , es que la víctima cambie de colegio.



En todos los colegios es lo mismo. El bulliado lo es en todas partes.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Jajaja SUBNORMAL maricón



OK triste boomer jajaja


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.
> 
> Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes



Una cosa es una opinion o juicio ajeno y otra que le escupan, peguen o humillen como en el video.

Ante eso no queda otra que hacer daño físico, mucho daño.


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Mas vale ostia de profesor a tiempo de niño, que navajazo tripero en callejón de adulto.



Las ostias del profesor han desaparecido porque les va en el sueldo. Los navajazos en las calles, no


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> OK triste boomer jajaja



Eres una señora cuarentona tonta del culo


----------



## Berrón (1 Sep 2022)

Estamos en el culo de la lista de países en comprensión lectora, pero eso sí en meter basura en la cabeza a los críos y encerrarlos en auténticos agujeros de mierda llamados aulas somos los primeros.


----------



## Waterman (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños hacen eso porque se les permite hacerlo, incluyo tienen cierto refuerzo positivo en su entorno y por eso lo hacen.

Hay ciertas lineas rojas que saben que no deben pasar pero otras cosas las hacen sin el menor remordimiento, habria que empezar a educarlos de una forma que no parezcan animales, el "cosas de crios" deberia ser algo del pasado, deberia darse tanta prioridad a este tema como el que dan a cualquier cosa relacionada con el feminismo.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

A los profesores que vieron eso y no hicieron nada habría que "esperarles a la salida".


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Una cosa es una opinion o juicio ajeno y otra que le escupan, peguen o humillen como en el video.
> 
> Ante eso no queda otra que hacer daño físico, mucho daño.



Tiene la increíble oportunidad de aprender a manejar a las fieras.

Nunca un mar en calma hizo experto a un marinero.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Las ostias y el maltrato no arreglan nada, solo lo empeoran. Así salieron todos los boomers y langostas, todos traumados y con la razón perdida. Pero es más fácil ahostiar que educar, y más fácil aún no hacer nada. El orden se impone a través de la palabra y los castigos deben estar preñados de enseñanza, más allá del "no hagas esto o te doy una ostia" que no es más que una expresión de la frustración derivada de la incapacidad.



Las hostias son muy instructivas en ciertos casos, no solo se aprende a base de leer y que un tipo te de la brasa en una (j)aula. Simplemente la lección de que siempre va a haber alguien más grande, fuerte e hijoputa que tú ya puede ser bastante valiosa.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Eres una señora cuarentona tonta del culo



OK boomer, regresa a los años 30, cuando el borrachín de tu ya difunto padre te reventaba esa cara de subnormal que tienes por interrumpirle durante la cena, a otros les ha sido reservada una vida mejor que la tuya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Los niños hacen eso porque se les permite hacerlo, incluyo tienen cierto refuerzo positivo en su entorno y por eso lo hacen.
> 
> Hay ciertas lineas rojas que saben que no deben pasar pero otras cosas las hacen sin el menor remordimiento, habria que empezar a educarlos de una forma que no parezcan animales, el "cosas de crios" deberia ser algo del pasado, deberia darse tanta prioridad a este tema como el que dan a cualquier cosa relacionada con el feminismo.



Los niños hacen eso por que descendemos de los monos que están todo el tiempo haciendo cosas así.
Es la naturaleza humana
Por eso les gusta los dibujos animados que es todo el tiempo agresión constante y los juegos de ordenador y la play que es otro tanto de lo mismo.

Para qué los niños dejasen de ser niños habría que hacerles una lobotomía


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.




¿Qué quieres, una medalla? ¿Podrías hacerlo con la puercas que cantan ahí? ¿Puedes tirar a una putilla en potencia a al basura?

El problema son los padres, SIEMPRE. Dejaros de hostias que los niños son esponjas que copian el comportamiento y gestos y maneras de los padres.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las hostias son muy instructivas en ciertos casos, no solo se aprende a base de leer y que un tipo te de la brasa en una (j)aula. Simplemente la lección de que siempre va a haber alguien más grande, fuerte e hijoputa que tú ya puede ser bastante valiosa.



Yo hablo de educar, educar es otra cosa. Para eso que tú dices basta una sola ostia en la vida, pero creo que la vida es algo más que eso.


----------



## Funcional (1 Sep 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Los niños hacen eso porque se les permite hacerlo, incluyo tienen cierto refuerzo positivo en su entorno y por eso lo hacen.
> 
> Hay ciertas lineas rojas que saben que no deben pasar pero otras cosas las hacen sin el menor remordimiento, habria que empezar a educarlos de una forma que no parezcan animales, el "cosas de crios" deberia ser algo del pasado, deberia darse tanta prioridad a este tema como el que dan a cualquier cosa relacionada con el feminismo.



Hacer cosas sin el menor remordimiento es propio del ser humano. Por eso se han inventado los valores, lo principios y las reglas de convivencia. Si alguien se las salta en un grupo humano es inmediatamente expulsado y abandonado a su suerte. Bueno, tal vez debería hablar en pasado. A lo largo de miles de años las organizaciones sociales han sobrevivido gracias a esos reglamentos internos. El problema actual es que ya nadie cree en nada, no hay principios y no se inculca siquiera el respeto a la autoridad. Y lo peor de todo es que a nadie se le expulsa de la sociedad porque ya no hay normas para transgredir. Bonito futuro nos espera a los occidentales.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo hablo de educar, educar es otra cosa. Para eso que tú dices basta una sola ostia en la vida, pero creo que la vida es algo más que eso.



No por favor, pedabobocentrismo no... Educar te educan los libros como te educa un buen maestro o una hostia a tiempo. El resultado es el mismo, obtener respuestas funcionales a tu entorno y a lo que quieres del mismo.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



Y los padres les justifican.
También os digo que en alto porcentaje si el hijo hace bullying el padre o la madre es de lo peor.
En el insti tenía una vecina hdgp multifollada que me hizo bullying y encima no tenía ovarios a partirse la cara conmigo me enviaba a una amiga suya.
Cuando la plante cara a las 2 la tipa se cago y encima me mandó al padre otro hdgp
Un muerto de hambre que decía que su hija iba a estudiar en Suiza jajaaa?.
Pero si tenía un montón de deudas pq les gustaba vivir muy bien.
Se arrimaban a gente para medrar o sacar algo.
Bueno la amiga de mi vecina se va otra población y al cabo de años me la encuentro por la calle y me pide perdón?.
Me dice que mi ex vecina y su familia unos hdgp jajaas que le quitó un novio jajaaa y que el padre era un muerto de hambre cosa que yo sabia.
Bueno pues el padre de mi ex vecina seguía presumiendo que su hija se iba a casar con alguien con dinero etc y fea de cojones.
Se lia con albañil y le deja 1 mes antes de la boda con todo pagado pq se lío con un ex compañero de su empresa
Pues al cabo de años me entero que el marido el ex compañero la había mandado a tomar por culo a ella harto de los padres y de ella.
Y sabéis quien apareció en escena.
El albañil la estuvo esperando 10 años para pagarla sus deudas y de su padre 100.000 euros.
vamos denigrancia inside.
Es decir que el abuelo es una pm ella es una pm y la hija de su primer marido y el otro hijo del albañil son pm pq lo se de buena tinta.
Vamos menos mal que no vivo ya en ese pueblo jajaaaa.


----------



## inteño (1 Sep 2022)

Los profesores no hacen nada porque PASAN DE MOVIDAS. Ellos están para mandar y decir lo que hay que hacer, no para hacer por que se cumpla.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> No por favor, pedabobocentrismo no... Educar te educan los libros como te educa un buen maestro o una hostia a tiempo. El resultado es el mismo, obtener respuestas funcionales a tu entorno y a lo que quieres del mismo.



Un poco más ignorante y naces botijo, campeón. Te recomiendo tocar un libro de vez en cuando, no te muerden ni nada y quizá hasta aprendas algo, aunque no te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Charlatan (1 Sep 2022)

si fuera gitano no ladraban gordo porque las hostias que le daria la madre y los tanos a niños y profesores llegarian hasta el miniterio.....unas hostias del gordito al resto a tiempo no vendrian mal....pillandolos de uno a uno.......


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

J.Smith dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe exactamente lo que ocurre.
> Pero no hay cojones de poner un castigo ejemplar a los culpables.
> La solución que se ofrece por lo general , es que la víctima cambie de colegio.



A ese niño lo que hay que decirle es que pase absolutamente de esos niños rata. Esos niños rata son fiel testimonio de la tara mental de sus padres, y su futuro es ser unos mierdas fracasados llegados a los 30, sólo hay que ver este foro. El que va a salir fuerte del colegio es ese chaval al que putean que ya tiene la ventaja de ver como el 90% de los infraseres que le rodean son rretrasados mentales, hay que darle las herramientas para que sea fuerte psicológicamente y pase de esos tarados, que no les haga ni puto caso y cuando llegue el momento se defienda para ponerlos en su sitio.


----------



## Bishop (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los niños gordos (en este caso lo veo grande) no son conscientes de su fuerza, muchos tienen una diferencia de fuerza de más del 50% o el 100% , es decir, no tiene que pegar puños, que puede perder, agarrar y estampar contra el suelo. Aunque puede crear secuelas es el riesgo que deben asumir los que hacen bullying. Eso sí el bullying se acaba






No he sido capaz de encontrar un fragmento de los cortos sin censurar con la estupidez de loguearse y ser mayor de edad. ¿Por qué será...?  
Es un montaje usando el original de base, pero creo que os hacéis una idea y sabéis de qué caso se trata...


----------



## Pabloom (1 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Mala suerte. *Si le hubieran dicho maricón, rápidamente habrían puesto en marcha el dispositivo interministerial contra la LGHJTfobia. Y ese colegio ahora mismo estaría tomado por psicólogas.*



Algo así venía a decir. Gracias por ahorrarme el trabajo.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Sep 2022)

Y lo mejor es que todo el mundo sabe que es volvió con el albañil por las deudas y van los 2 por la calle ella toda orgullosa enseñando al albañil como si fuera un perro ella delante y el detrás yo lo llamo el caniche jajaaa 
Y el padre a la mínima te salta jajaaa....tu no sabes que mi hija tiene un chalet jajaaa.
Lo q no dice que lo tiene pq el albañil le pagó la deuda jajaa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> No por favor, pedabobocentrismo no... Educar te educan los libros como te educa un buen maestro o una hostia a tiempo. El resultado es el mismo, obtener respuestas funcionales a tu entorno y a lo que quieres del mismo.



no discutas con psicopedabobo, es caso perdido, son el mayor lastre de la enseñanza en España, esa psicopedagogía solo saber enmierdar.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Sep 2022)

¿Bulin? Eso no es nada. La tragedia son las actitudes micromachistas y masculinistas a tierna infancia. Hace falta más dinero para erradicar esas conductas protofascistas. 50 mil millones mínimo.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.



Claro, la culpa es de la víctima por querer hacer su vida sin molestar a nadie. 


Los burbumoris tenéis un nivel de retraso mental digno de frenopático.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Sep 2022)

No sé si es un trol. A quién se le ocurre llevar una tarta cuando no te están tratando bien? Es charismo clásico, la tarta de vecina que no conoce a nadie y quiere integrarse en el vecindario.

Si fuera el niño grabaría los comentarios, y se los mostraba al director. Y si no hacen nada, lo subo a la red social. Poniendo el nombre y apellidos de los profesores que vigilaban el patio y del director.


----------



## spica (1 Sep 2022)

En el próximo Columbine recordar el video.


----------



## Waterman (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los niños hacen eso por que descendemos de los monos que están todo el tiempo haciendo cosas así.
> Es la naturaleza humana
> Por eso les gusta los dibujos animados que es todo el tiempo agresión constante y los juegos de ordenador y la play que es otro tanto de lo mismo.
> 
> Para qué los niños dejasen de ser niños habría que hacerles una lobotomía



Pues no, esos mismos niños tienen bien claro que meter mano a una niña es algo que no pueden hacer. En cambio llamar gordo a otro niño si es valido, es simplemente cuestion de educacion.

Sí, los niños podrian y deberian ser mejores niños, no lo que son ahora


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (1 Sep 2022)

Solo con mi mirada juro que no dicen nada mas, tatami Manda


----------



## Plavi (1 Sep 2022)

Pero nadie se pregunta que hacen niños de 11 años con móvil? 
Y con movil en el colegio? encendido?
Y dejan grabar?

Y ya para remate, niños de 11 años subiendo el video a sus redes sociales? pero un niño de 11 años tiene redes sociales?
Pero qué demonios es esto? 
Están todos -padres y colegio- locos? 
Y eso es normal ahora? 
Cúando se perdió la razón en este mundo???

Santa madre Jesus!!!

Mi hija va a ser una paria, porque no tiene móvil ni lo tendrá en años... pobre.. espero que le quede algo de lo que le he metido en la cabeza en estos años... más que nada para que tenga autoestima alta..


----------



## pocoyo82 (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



Mano dura con el profesorado


----------



## klingsor (1 Sep 2022)

Joder qué descojono tronco.

K.


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.
> 
> Alguien bajo esa presión psicológica diaria puede actuar de forma enajenada e impredecible haciéndose daño el o a los DEMAS. Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa psiquiatrica perfecta para hacerlo y ser casi inimputable.



Hazte su coach y construye un arma letal. Saldrías hasta en la wiki.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> no discutas con psicopedabobo, es caso perdido, son el mayor lastre de la enseñanza en España, esa psicopedagogía solo saber enmierdar.



Joder con los putos boomers. Para vuestros padres y profesores no erais muy diferentes a cualquier animal de granja y en consecuencia fuisteis educados, a ostias, como se educa a una bestia de carga. Vosotros sois los que perteneceis a un modelo de sociedad caduco y obsoleto y vosotros sois los que lastrais la transición hacia una sociedad con valores menos primitivos, donde prime la inteligencia por encima de todo. Ponéis todo de vuestra parte para que otros sufran la vida de mierda que vosotros tuvisteis, eso os proporciona cierto alivio karmatico. Es imposible que aportéis nada inteligente porque nadie da lo que no tiene. Pero creo que al menos deberíais tener la decencia de cerrar vuestro pico de boomers y morir en silencio, bastante daño habéis hecho ya.


----------



## aretai (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.
> 
> *Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes*



Eso no se lo puedes enseñar a un niño (sé muy bien de lo que hablo), no tiene desarrollado el pensamiento abstracto


----------



## C.J. (1 Sep 2022)

TE="Azrael_II, post: 42305436, member: 13960"]

[/QUOTE]


Invent.

El cole aún no ha empezado


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (1 Sep 2022)

Soy el padre y acabo preso ese mismo día


----------



## vic252525 (1 Sep 2022)

hace 20-30 años eso era lo normal en el cole todos nos metiamos con todos y todos tenian apodos, ahi es donde te curtias a ostias patadas dientes rotos etc y nadie se quejaba al maestro, ahora es todo hablale bien, explicale las cosas que lo entienda etc


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Un poco más ignorante y naces botijo, campeón. Te recomiendo tocar un libro de vez en cuando, no te muerden ni nada y quizá hasta aprendas algo, aunque no te lo puedo asegurar.



Lo de siempre: os jode que la gente APRENDA sin vosotros, que bajo la etiqueta "educación" no entendéis otra cosa que el lavado de cerebro ideológico.


----------



## Plavi (1 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> hace 20-30 años eso era lo normal en el cole todos nos metiamos con todos y todos tenian apodos, ahi es donde te curtias a ostias patadas dientes rotos etc y nadie se quejaba al maestro, ahora es todo hablale bien, explicale las cosas que lo entienda etc



Todos nos metíamos con todos, y no nos quejábamos porque un dia era uno y otro día era otro. Ahora es un acoso que se graba y se difunde.
Antes salías del cole y ahi acababa. Antes los que podían ver el agravio eran los cuatro de clase y ya.

Ahora los chavales acosados o humillados salen de clase y sigue en la calle. Y no se han enterado solo en tu barrio o los de tu propia clase, ahora el escarnio lo ven en todo el pueblo y en toda la ciudad porque se difunde.

Así que no, no es lo mismo. Ni de lejos


----------



## Poseidón (1 Sep 2022)

Eso fue toda la vida del señor. Si la foca se levanta y le sacude a uno se acabo el problema


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Soy el padre y acabo preso ese mismo día



Ya te digo. 

LOS PADRES. La culpa es de los padres.

Vvivimos en una sociedad absolutamente de mierda en los individuos de 30 a 50 años. Yo pongo la linea en la EGB.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Joder con los putos boomers. Para vuestros padres y profesores no erais muy diferentes a cualquier animal de granja y en consecuencia fuisteis educados, a ostias, como se educa a una bestia de carga. Vosotros sois los que perteneceis a un modelo de sociedad caduco y obsoleto y vosotros sois los que lastrais la transición hacia una sociedad con valores menos primitivos, donde prime la inteligencia por encima de todo. Ponéis todo de vuestra parte para que otros sufran la vida de mierda que vosotros tuvisteis, eso os proporciona cierto alivio karmatico. Es imposible que aportéis nada inteligente porque nadie da lo que no tiene. Pero creo que al menos deberíais tener la decencia de cerrar vuestro pico de boomers y morir en silencio, bastante daño habéis hecho ya.



Que sí. Que si todos hiciéramos cursos de masculinidades no hegemónicas se acabarían los conflictos y el hambre en el mundo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Lo de siempre: os jode que la gente APRENDA sin vosotros, que bajo la etiqueta "educación" no entendéis otra cosa que el lavado de cerebro ideológico.



El maltrato infantil, al margen de las graves secuelas que provoca a largo plazo, es ilegal. Tu único punto de vista para defenderlo es que a ti te educaron así y por lo tanto así debe ser para todos los demás. Defender la violencia contra los niños es un disparate como cualquier otro, porque hablar es gratis. Y no estoy defendiendo el no hacer nada, el castigo es una estrategia válida, la violencia es sencillamente contraproducente a largo plazo, parece ser que esto es muy difícil de comprender.


----------



## Euron G. (1 Sep 2022)

Críos "educados" por teléfonos móviles y consentidos por la charo y el empujacarritos.

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Mi pregunta es porqué se dejan cámaras en los colegios. ¿? Una cámara ya es mala de por sí en la calle, pero en el colegío es una bomba atómica, una espoleta de suicidios, etc...


----------



## ray merryman (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Pero ahí sus padres tienen algo de culpa.
Un niño cuando llega a casa triste o cabizbajo se nota y a poco que "rasqueis" sabes el motivo.
Muchos padres pasan del tema y no son PADRES son otra cosa.
Ese chaval es mi hijo y le digo "hijo mío no te preocupes por desgracia has descubierto como es de cruel el mundo a una edad muy temprana, ahora vamos a transformar ese dolor y voy a enseñarte a dar ostias como panes a los hijos de puta que abusan del débil ".


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> El maltrato infantil, al margen de las graves secuelas que provoca a largo plazo, es ilegal. Tu único punto de vista para defenderlo es que a ti te educaron así y por lo tanto así debe ser para todos los demás. Defender la violencia contra los niños es un disparate como cualquier otro, porque hablar es gratis. Y no estoy defendiendo el no hacer nada, el castigo es una estrategia válida, la violencia es sencillamente contraproducente a largo plazo, parece ser que esto es muy difícil de comprender.




No sabes lo equivocado que estás. Si te dedicas a esto haz un favor a la sociedad y retírate. La Violencia, el saber manejarla y controlarla y USARLA, es una enseñanza fundamental.


----------



## joser_jr (1 Sep 2022)

No, con un hostia lo que consigues es que después le den hostias a los compañeros.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pero ahí sus padres tienen algo de culpa.
> Un niño cuando llega a casa triste o cabizbajo se nota y a poco que "rasqueis" sabes el motivo.
> Muchos padres pasan del tema y no son PADRES son otra cosa.
> Ese chaval es mi hijo y le digo "hijo mío no te preocupes por desgracia has descubierto como es de cruel el mundo a una edad muy temprana, ahora vamos a transformar ese dolor y voy a enseñarte a dar ostias como panes a los hijos de puta que abusan del débil ".




eXACTO.


----------



## 121 (1 Sep 2022)

Y el niño foca con 11 años mirando el móvil que tendrá desde hace un par 

NO está bien el bullying. Pero TAMPOCO está bien que los padres críen niños obesos

Ya basta de reivindicar consideración con la debilidad si dicha debilidad es voluntaria y fácilmente evitable. Somos una sociedad decadente y débil por cosas como esa


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Que sí. Que si todos hiciéramos cursos de masculinidades no hegemónicas se acabarían los conflictos y el hambre en el mundo.



No hombre, la clave está en ejercer el maltrato infantil.


----------



## joser_jr (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



Hace falta castigarles, no pegarles pues lo único que consigues así es empeorar el problema.


----------



## Orooo (1 Sep 2022)

Luego los matara a todos y el malo sera el.


----------



## Akira. (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



Esto ha pasado toda la vida incluso peor, los profesores siempre han pasado, la educación en España apesta.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No sabes lo equivocado que estás. Si te dedicas a esto haz un favor a la sociedad y retírate. La Violencia, el saber manejarla y controlarla y USARLA, es una enseñanza fundamental.



Falso, la violencia contra los niños es una expresión de la frustración, propia de un pseudoeducador incapaz, solo eso. Una mente poderosa y bien formada aprende a prevenirla y evitarla por innecesaria y contraproducente. Ya sabemos que aquí estáis para verter bilis pero os recomiendo explorar las infinitas posibilidades del refuerzo positivo.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Sep 2022)

El niño les lleva una tarta de cumpleaños y se lo pagan así. Desde pequeñitos, hijos de puta, mansos, cornudos, que lo aguantan todo de jefes y políticos, y reaccionan así con la gente buena que se cruzan. Desde pequeñitos. Iguales que sus padres. Iguales que serán sus hijos.

Me alegro infinito por la subida de precios, la inflación, la destrucción de las presas y la subida de las facturas. Porque todo está validado con el voto de los hijos de puta de los padres de estos pequeños hijos de puta. Tenemos lo que merecemos en este país de mierda trufado de hijos de puta.

Ojalá estén todos inoculados.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Se llama *compra de amor*.

El niño gordo tiene un vacio afectivo, es dependiente emocional. Si no soluciona su problema de autoestima, de mayor será el que le compre caprichos a sus parejas para que quieran estar con él. Atrayendo relaciones tóxicas y alejando las sanas, lo cual retroalimenta el propio discurso mental victimista. 

Solemos ver a la víctima como la parte débil, pero no debemos olvidar que en su mano está elegir defenderse. Si no lo hace es siempre por un conflicto interno.

Lo que pasa es que echar balones fuera siempre es mucho más cómodo, sobre todo para los padres que probablemente sean la causa.

Y para los maniqueos, esto no excluye ni el que haya que ayudar al gordo ni el que los niños acosadores tengan también su tara. Pero su problema es suyo. Igual que el problema del humillado es suyo propio, y en su mano está permitir o no que la valoración de los demás influya en su autopercepción.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



Es increíble lo crueles que pueden llegar a ser los críos, pero en mis tiempos los profes se ponían las gafas de madera, nunca vi que se implicarán en estos temas 

Que alguien ponga el vídeo del gordo ese yanqui que estampaba al otro contra el suelo.


----------



## Tzadik (1 Sep 2022)

De críos los gordos siempre han sido los más fuertes de la clase... igual eran así más dóciles, pero como arremetieran cual jabalí ya podías correr. Pegar y correr era la estrategia para luchar contra estos


----------



## Lian (1 Sep 2022)

En el cole esto y no hay posibilidad de solucionarlo... en los trabajos mas de lo mismo y no se te ocurra señalar a nadie ni ir en contra de nadie porque el protocolo de buenas practicas de la empresa lo impide... total, jodidos todos y a tragar con tanta mierda.

Antes en el colegio el que se pasaba de la raya se llevaba una torta y otra en casa por liarla. En el trabajo si zurrabas al hijo de puta o los hijos de puta que te hacían la vida imposible, no pasaba nada y servía para mantener una línea que no traspasar. Ahora en los dos casos saldrías trasquilado por denuncias al profesorado que se te volverían en tu contra, a los padres por hacer la función de padres, y en el trabajo al agresor que ha tenido que aguantar carros y carretas por partirle los morros a modo de aviso al acosador.

Es como cuando te ocupan la casa, cállate y no te quejes que encima están empadronados y es peor... a los que han votado estas políticas, habría que meterles en barcos rumbo al infinito, sin comida, agua ni pan y lo que duren.


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2022)

Nuevo forero para burbuja, en unos años abrirá hilos que rezumaran toda la ira y odio contenido.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Sep 2022)

pyn dijo:


> Nuevo forero para burbuja, en unos años abrirá hilos que rezumaran toda la ira y odio contenido.



La ira y el odio de los que se ensañan con él y de los mierdas de sus padres, mansos con los que les joden y fieros con los que les dicen la verdad, por ejemplo con las ponzuñas, ¿de dónde sale?


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (1 Sep 2022)

Le llaman gordo porque es gordo 

En mi pandilla, como en la inmensa mayoría de pandillas, teníamos también al "gordo" aka "la mole", "el grasas" etc... y nunca se puso a llorar por algo así. Como mucho, si algún día estaba cruzao y nos cebábamos demasiado con él, nos metía una galleta, un empujón o una amenaza, y a otra cosa, que siempre era mejor no pelearse con el gordo (que tampoco era tan gordo, no tanto como el llorica de la noticia, lo que como nosotros éramos sacos de huesos, por comparación él era el gordo). También teníamos al guarro, al hormona, al navaja y todo tipo de motes a cual más ofensivo y no recuerdo a nadie llorar por eso. Bueno sí, al hormona, que como su propio nombre indica, era muy sensible y cuanta más rabia le daba, más le cantábamos y más mierdas nos inventábamos para putearlo. 

A muchos ñoños de hoy en día puede extrañarles, pero la amistad que gastábamos en la pandilla, no era pese si no gracias a todas las mierdas que nos soportábamos y a la confianza que eso engendraba. Ver a grupos de chavales que parecen compañeros de trabajo me pone triste.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Se llama *compra de amor*.



Se llama tener un detalle con sus compañeros el día de su cumpleaños, y al parecer son sólo tres o cuatro niños rata de mierda los que se meten con él. Está claro que muchos de los ninis subseres fracasados que lloráis en este foro por tener una vida de mierda (la que os habéis buscado porque no dais para más y por lo tanto os merecéis) no tenéis hijos porque Dios no quiere, y menos mal, porque menuda mierda de padres seríais.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (1 Sep 2022)

Eso le pasa a mi hijo y voy a casa de los niños y hostio a los padres. 

Van a insultar a su puta madre.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si en vez de llorar como una nenaza, el gordo soltara ostias como panes utilizando la gravedad y su cuerpo, otro gallo le cantaría



Es una solución, pero no la única. No todo el mundo es agresivo. Si vais enseñando eso por la vida, el mundo será un sitio infernal.

Y te lo dice uno que ha sufrido mucho bulling, y le ha abierto la cabeza a alguno de los acosadores y destrozado la mano de un profesor que le dio un bofetón. De verdad, la escuela no puede ser un lugar de pesadilla. No es la calle, es un lugar de educación controlado. Me cago en la puta madre de los profesores que miran para otro lado. Ni puede pasar eso en un aula, ni te debería poder atracar un delincuente dentro de una comisaría de policía.


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Abusadores de niños y verdugos voluntarios de dictadores asesinos de mayores, negacionistas de que su amado y psicópata caudillo haya podido romper siquiera una uña a un niño.


----------



## XicoRaro (1 Sep 2022)

Nada más que añadir. Suscribo hasta la última coma. Yo fui uno de los que se folló a las hermanas de mierdas iguales, y ahora no para de recibir miradas de sus hijas pizpi.


----------



## mondeja (1 Sep 2022)

Después de secuestrarlo y mantenerlo encerrarlo obligatoriamente rodeado de psicópatas todos los días bajo coacciones a su familia no entiendo porque se mosquea porque le llamen gordo, si es que ni siquiera lo está. ¿Qué esperaban, que el resto de secuestrados tengan empatía?

Los colegios son cárceles y los alumnos son presos en 2º grado penitenciario. Eso es lo grave, no que a un rellenito le hagan bullying, sólo es es mera consecuencia lógica.

_"Ej ke loh ninioh zon maloh"_

Si es que sois poco más que amebitas, ¿nadie ha visto aquí full metal jacket?


----------



## ironpipo (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (1 Sep 2022)

que se apunte a karate


----------



## AssGaper (1 Sep 2022)

A mi de pequeño con 11 años se metían por que era el más bajito, los iba cogiendo uno por uno a solas al salir del cole y les metia una paliza con hostias y luego patadas en el suelo cuando los tiraba y todo en 2 semanas que muchos profes me preguntaba qué habia hecho para caerles a todos tan bien despues de lo que me hacian. (o sea, los profesores eran sabedores de mi acoso escolar y miraban para otro lado,juro que me dieron ganas de rebentarlos también pero con esos ya si que no podía ni me convenía).

Da la casuaidad que en una de las palizas, la chica mas guapa y que se iba con los malotes de clase me vio cascándole al más alfita del curso, que el cabron me sacaba dos palmos pero con una pedrá a la cabeza los arrodillas a todos en un santiamen y ya arrodillado a hostia limpia. Pues el caso es que me la estubo chupando en el recreo 3 años en los lavabos alguna que otra vez. haha Esa fulana con 16 ya se quedo preñada de un gitano.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pues ostias y punto, menudas mariconas nenazas salen ahora.



Pongo la mano en el fuego a que tú eres otro renegado de la vida.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Sep 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres, una medalla? ¿Podrías hacerlo con la puercas que cantan ahí? ¿Puedes tirar a una putilla en potencia a al basura?
> 
> El problema son los padres, SIEMPRE. Dejaros de hostias que los niños son esponjas que copian el comportamiento y gestos y maneras de los padres.



Joder yo he visto papis tremendamente educados con críos que son auténticos cafres... y más cuando hacen grupitos...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Power Ranger en paro (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Te llamarán otra cosa. No va por ahí.


----------



## Scarjetas (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Pobre chaval...si fuera mi hermano, le llevaría al templo, a hacer comba, bici, pesas con mancuernas, para que los tendones vayan cogiendo elasticidad, un poco de saco, trabajar en equipo, abdominales URGENTES, algo de karate para coger control mental...y cuando tenga 14 y entre al instituto, haber quién le dice nada nunca al pobre chaval. Vaya hermanos de mierda hay hoy en día y padres, mi padre me llevo al templo bien jovencito.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (1 Sep 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Los profesores no hacen nada porque PASAN DE MOVIDAS. Ellos están para mandar y decir lo que hay que hacer, no para hacer por que se cumpla.



Pues con los bozales bien pendientes que estaban de que no se saliera ninguna nariz por encima.
Ahí si estaban para que se cumpliera el abuso a rajatabla.


----------



## Lady_A (1 Sep 2022)

Que HDP son algunos niños. Yo soy la madre y denunció al colegio y a los padres les aviso, si no hacen denuncia. Por el bien de sus monstruos. Y porque no les puedo mandar a un correcional que es donde deben estar.

Si luego ese crio se tira por una ventana o desarrolla depresión, esos niños tan tranquilos.

El acoso es serio. A mi no me sale un niño bullying porque no le voy a dejar serlo.

No me gusta la violencia pero si ese niño después de las pruebas la ejerce creo que no diría mucho. Esta merecida


----------



## Shelene (1 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Y el niño foca con 11 años mirando el móvil que tendrá desde hace un par
> 
> NO está bien el bullying. Pero TAMPOCO está bien que los padres críen niños obesos
> 
> Ya basta de reivindicar consideración con la debilidad si dicha debilidad es voluntaria y fácilmente evitable. Somos una sociedad decadente y débil por cosas como esa



Se está escondiendo en él, a mí me da mucha pena ese niño. Hay personalidades que son carne de bulling desde párvulos.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Los niños son lo que le enseñan los padres, no hay mas historia.



Lol, Y te creerás que los niños de ahora los enseñan los padres y no la TV.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (1 Sep 2022)

La crueldad de los niños de hoy en día es brutal, necesitan un par de ostias bien dadas , no obstante quizá los padres del gordo deberían alimentarlo mejor y así dejarían de llamarle gordo.

La cantidad de niños con obesidad que hay en este país no tiene nombre.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Ostia brutal (de las de tumbarlo en el suelo) a cualquiera de los cabecillas cuando este despistado.
Solo hace falta hacerlo una vez y es mano de santo, ya se buscaran una victima que no responda.


----------



## Turbocalbo (1 Sep 2022)

Face falta mas charobigilancia, 
un bot CHar0 interceptor por cada tres metros cuadrados para que estos episodios dejen de producirse. 
#increíblequepasemestascosas


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Los colegios entre los profesores que adoctrinan a los mocosos y las putas larvas perversas, son una infierno a los que ningún padre debería llevar a su hijo.

Ahora saldrá el giliprogre a decir:

Eeejjj keeee leh ninieeesss tieeenen kee sosialisaaaarjjjj


----------



## Militarícese (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Que pena no poder explicarte fisiología en persona. 
Ibas a entender desde primero hasta posgrado.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Sep 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Claro, la culpa es de la víctima por querer hacer su vida sin molestar a nadie.
> 
> 
> Los burbumoris tenéis un nivel de retraso mental digno de frenopático.



Ud cree que con esa edad que tienen otra cosa que hacer van a dejar que el "gordo" haga su vida sin molestar a nadie?

Por desgracia los críos son unos cabrones y hacen piña para sentirse integradetes jodiendo al "diferente"

Tienes dos vías o pasas o te enfrentas, no es una cuestión de faltar como haces tú.. es una cuestión de enfrentar el problema.
Que el profesor podría hacer algo? sí... pero a ver quien es el white knight que la lía para que te venga la típica charo a chillarte... o te parta la cara algún atacao... así que pasan de líos.
Los papis? pues habrá de todo, como le he dicho a otro florero he visto a papis muy educaditos con hijos que son auténticos cafres... por norma general si hablas con cualquier papi te dirá que preferirá que su hijo sea el que abuse al que sufra ...


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Sep 2022)

La culpa es de los padres.


----------



## Gorrión (1 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Lol, Y te creerás que los niños de ahora los enseñan los padres y no la TV.



¿Quién los pone delante de la TV? ¿Quién les da una conexión a internet sin supervisión?

Ya hemos visto de que está hecha esta sociedad con los nazis de balcón y los QR lovers.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Shelene dijo:


> Se está escondiendo en él, a mí me da mucha pena ese niño. Hay personalidades que son carne de bulling desde párvulos.




Sí, se está escondiendo en él.

Ha debido pasarlo realmente mal para ir con una tarta. Ese chaval necesita la aprobación de la clase y eso es lo primero que los padres deberian tratar. Seguramente no tiene hermanos, cuando tienes hermanos y amigos fuera de la clase y el trabajo la ves con más perspectiva.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Ud cree que con esa edad que no tienen otra cosa que hacer van a dejar que el "gordo" haga su vida sin molestar a nadie?
> 
> Por desgracia los críos son unos cabrones y hacen piña para sentirse integradetes jodiendo al "diferente"
> 
> ...



Hoy en dia (y siempre en realidad) el profesor tiene mucha menos capacidad de solucionar el problema que el niño.
Ostia a rodabrazo al cabecilla a traicion y solucionado.


----------



## Teuro (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



La empatía se desarrolla cuando uno es adulto, es un sentimiento que requiere madurez e inteligencia. Un borrego en el matadero, cuando ve que al que va delante le han dado matarile no siente nada, es incapaz de proyectar que él es el siguiente, sin embargo en un grupo de monos cuando atacas a uno el resto responde. Estos niños que son incapaces de entender el dolor que siente la víctima del bulling están más cerca del borrego que de los primates.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (1 Sep 2022)

100% invent


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que HDP son algunos niños. Yo soy la madre y denunció al colegio y a los padres les aviso, si no hacen denuncia. Por el bien de sus monstruos. Y porque no les puedo mandar a un correcional que es donde deben estar.
> 
> Si luego ese crio se tira por una ventana o desarrolla depresión, esos niños tan tranquilos.
> 
> El acoso es serio. A mi no me sale un niño bullying porque no le voy a dejar serlo.



¿Y qué ganas denunciando al colegio? Esos niños rata lo van a sguir acosando en la calle, o cuando vaya a hacer cualquier actividad a otra parte. Lo que hay que darles a los crios son herramientas para gestionar esas situaciones, lo primero pasar de ellos como la mierda que son, y lo segundo es, si se pasan, responderles, y si van a peor darles una paliza. En la vida real la gentuza es mucho más puta que esos crios, como dice @ATARAXIO , es una excelente oportunidad para que aprenda a combatir la basura infrahumana que se encontrará en este mundo, lo malo es que al parecer sus padres no le han enseñado a gestionar esas situaciones porque lo que no debería hacer es separarse del grupo y mostrarse afectado.


----------



## bebe (1 Sep 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> TE="Azrael_II, post: 42305436, member: 13960"]




Invent.

El cole aún no ha empezado
[/QUOTE]
Será colonia de verano, por eso nombran a los monitores y esos no se van a mojar, pasan del tema.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Sep 2022)

El día que el chaval se harte y le parta la cara a dos sin mediar palabra, se acaba la tontería.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Ya vengo diciendo que cada día veo más hijoputas.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> que se apunte a karate



Mejor judo.

Yo afortunadamente no sufrí esto porque nos deciamos de todo pero no pasaba de ese dia, era un ambiente de crios sano, salvaje pero sano. No sé si es que los padres y profesores estaban detrás para cortarlo todo de raiz, que podría ser.

Pero crecer en barrio tano hace que los padres aprendan el valor de enseñar la VIOLENCIA, toda la cultura y valor que hay alrededor de ella, a sus hijos.


----------



## gester (1 Sep 2022)

Ese niño debería apuntarse ya a algún arte marcial, y luego a repartir ostias. Si algo tienen los acosadores es que son cobardes y por eso acosan en grupo y siempre con el respaldo de otros gilipollas. Le partes la cara al "líder" acosador y no le vuelven a decir nada.

Hay que aprender a defenderse de la gente hija de puta.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La empatía se desarrolla cuando uno es adulto, es un sentimiento que requiere madurez e inteligencia. Un borrego en el matadero, cuando ve que al que va delante le han dado matarile no siente nada, es incapaz de proyectar que él es el siguiente, sin embargo en un grupo de monos cuando atacas a uno el resto responde. Estos niños que son incapaces de entender el dolor que siente la víctima del bulling están más cerca del borrego que de los primates.



Exacto es ahí donde se debe poner el foco, en la comprensión del problema. El "no hagas esto o te doy una ostia" es en el mejor de Ios casos pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. El desentendimiento o la permisividad tampoco funcionan.


----------



## neofiz (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Antes los padres aconsejaban darle de ostias al abusón. Hoy dia les hacen llevar tartas.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños de ahora están esquizofrénicos todos.

Si vieráis las mierdas satánicas que ven en youtube con 5 o 6 años lo entenderiáis.


Tranquilos ya os hago una sucinta demo








Esquizofrenia pura y dura. Satanismo en vena y directo a los ojos. Ni el MKULTRA había lavado tanto y más limpio las cabezas.

Pero claro esto no lo comentaréis, no sea que os dé por atinar con el enemigo real.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Sep 2022)

Si en vez de sentarse en el neumático se lo estampa en la cabeza al que esté más cerca pues probablemente se acaba ipso facto toda la tontería y sirve de aviso a navegantes.

Saludos.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (1 Sep 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Tampoco está tan gordo.



Seguramente al gordo de clase se la sude que le llamen gordo o ya le haya dado algún tortazo a alguno


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El niño les lleva una tarta de cumpleaños y se lo pagan así. Desde pequeñitos, hijos de puta, mansos, cornudos, que lo aguantan todo de jefes y políticos, y reaccionan así con la gente buena que se cruzan. Desde pequeñitos. Iguales que sus padres. Iguales que serán sus hijos.
> 
> Me alegro infinito por la subida de precios, la inflación, la destrucción de las presas y la subida de las facturas. Porque todo está validado con el voto de los hijos de puta de los padres de estos pequeños hijos de puta. Tenemos lo que merecemos en este país de mierda trufado de hijos de puta.
> 
> Ojalá estén todos inoculados.



muchos de los que le insultan van a conocer lo que es la extrema pobreza, solo es cuestión de unos pocos años.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Yo lo que veo en el mensaje original es que en ningún momento se alude a la responsabilidad de los padres.

Mal vamos así. Muy mal.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> muchos de los que le insultan van a conocer lo que es la extrema pobreza, solo es cuestión de unos pocos años.



Son niños, son como animales. No tienen consciencia. La consciencia como han dicho antes se desenvolupa más tarde. O los educas o son bestias, se quedan en ese estado de baja frecuencia vibracional. No tienen la facultad ni las herramientas de distinguir lo moralmente correcto. Hay que tener empatía también con los acosadores porque tampoco son conscientes de su error.

Afortunadamente con unas buenas hostias a tiempo se educa un montón y se les saca de ese estado animal.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> A mi de pequeño con 11 años se metían por que era el más bajito, los iba cogiendo uno por uno a solas al salir del cole y les metia una paliza con hostias y luego patadas en el suelo cuando los tiraba y todo en 2 semanas que muchos profes me preguntaba qué habia hecho para caerles a todos tan bien despues de lo que me hacian. (o sea, los profesores eran sabedores de mi acoso escolar y miraban para otro lado,juro que me dieron ganas de rebentarlos también pero con esos ya si que no podía ni me convenía).
> 
> Da la casuaidad que en una de las palizas, la chica mas guapa y que se iba con los malotes de clase me vio cascándole al más alfita del curso, que el cabron me sacaba dos palmos pero con una pedrá a la cabeza los arrodillas a todos en un santiamen y ya arrodillado a hostia limpia. Pues el caso es que me la estubo chupando en el recreo 3 años en los lavabos alguna que otra vez. haha Esa fulana con 16 ya se quedo preñada de un gitano.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

En fin, no quiero seguir viendo más el video. Lo he visto tres veces ya y esos niños ya están perdidos, son escoria. No se les va a poder enderezar ya. Ahora sería que los padres salvaran a éste, pero parecen flojos de cojones (cuatro años con el asunto).

No me quiero alterar la sangre.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No he sido capaz de encontrar un fragmento de los cortos sin censurar con la estupidez de loguearse y ser mayor de edad. ¿Por qué será...?
> Es un montaje usando el original de base, pero creo que os hacéis una idea y sabéis de qué caso se trata...



Lo estaba buscando y no lo encuentro.
Fue un ostión histórico el que se llevó el tirillas acosador, de los que marcan una época.


----------



## gester (1 Sep 2022)

De todas formas el bullying ha existido de siempre pero ahora lo han rebautizado con nombre "inglis". Siempre hay un hijo de puta y un rebaño de borregos que le sigue como con las kakunas. Este porque es gordo (aunque yo veo un niño grande y nada más), pero puede ser porque lleve gafas, o tenga las orejas grandes. ... O porque ese día te cruzaste delante del hijo de puta acosador.

Conocí muy tarde las artes marciales y los deportes de contacto y me dio mucha pena no haberlos descubierto de crio. Enseñan valores, pero también te enseñan a defenderte y eso es algo casi más básico en mi opinión que aprender matemáticas. 

Todos los que tengáis hijos o hijas, ya estáis tardando en apuntarlos.


----------



## Larsil (1 Sep 2022)

Putos guajes de mierda.


----------



## Buey con odio (1 Sep 2022)

Vaya hombre, yo que pensaba que vivíamos en una sociedad súper progresista, tolerante y comprometida y que estas cosas ya no pasaban. 

Así que era todo una moda de redes sociales y resulta que el gordito de la clase, o aprende a defenderse o le hunden en la mierda, como ha pasado toda la puta vida. Qué sorpresa, hoygan.


----------



## snoopi (1 Sep 2022)

Personalmente, me alegro de que estas cosas no me pasen. Logicamente, no pasan por que no tienen huevos.

A mi hijo le hacen esto y al dia siguiente estoy en la carcel y todos ellos enterrados. Les paso por encima

Con varios enterrados se acaban estas cosas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> La culpa es de los padres.



Padres, televisión e internet mal usado.

El futuro de hambre y miseria que les espera es absolutamente aterrador. Muchos se suicidaran.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Quien elija emplear la violencia como método de pseudoeducación para sus hijos que después no proteste cuando papá estado haga lo mismo con ellos. Sí, es en esencia lo mismo. Quien decide como y en qué medida emplear la violencia queda a juicio de cada uno, malas notas? Insultar a un compañero? Dibujar unas tetas? Saltarse un semaforo? Robar una cartera? Ni idea


----------



## david53 (1 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Que se joda puto gordo forero



¡Payaso!


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Se llama *compra de amor*.
> 
> El niño gordo tiene un vacio afectivo, es dependiente emocional. Si no soluciona su problema de autoestima, de mayor será el que le compre caprichos a sus parejas para que quieran estar con él. Atrayendo relaciones tóxicas y alejando las sanas, lo cual retroalimenta el propio discurso mental victimista.
> 
> ...



*La "COMPRA DE AMOR" no funciona JAMÁS.*

El acosador lo ve como un signo de debilidad y siento todavía más asco y odio hace la persona abusada. Ésto lo saben todas las mujeres que sienten lo mismo hacia los pagafantas, a los que catalogan acertadamente de débiles y púsilanimes.

El ser humano sólo entiende la ultraviolencia y la amenaza. Sobre todo el poder de la amenaza, el farol en sí, más que la ejecución de la misma. Los de arriba manejan la sociedad mediante el miedo por algo, porque es lo que funciona.


----------



## Lady_A (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> ¿Y qué ganas denunciando al colegio? Esos niños rata lo van a sguir acosando en la calle, o cuando vaya a hacer cualquier actividad a otra parte. Lo que hay que darles a los crios son herramientas para gestionar esas situaciones, lo primero pasar de ellos como la mierda que son, y lo segundo es, si se pasan, responderles, y si van a peor darles una paliza. En la vida real la gentuza es mucho más puta que esos crios, como dice @ATARAXIO , es una excelente oportunidad para que aprenda a combatir la basura infrahumana que se encontrará en este mundo, lo malo es que al parecer sus padres no le han enseñado a gestionar esas situaciones porque lo que no debería hacer es separarse del grupo y mostrarse afectado.



El colegio tiene responsabilidad subsidiaria porque esta pasando bajo su custodia.

No es mi problema si no saben gestionarlo. Entiendo que su manera de gestionarlo es transladar al niño agredido cuando debían dispersar a los bullying. Ya que es el grupo quien les hace fuerte.

Si vuelve a ocurrir en la calle, se les graba y se les denuncia, a padres incluidos y así sucesivamente. Si ven que van a perder la custodia de los críos por no saber controlarlos ya harán algo.

Es lo que yo haria con mi hijo si fuera un bully, lo amenazaría con que terminaran en un centro de menores.

Desde luego antes lo hablaría con los padres y les dirían que controlen a sus críos porque le estan haciendo daño psicológico y físico al mio. Y no voy a parar porque mi crio no es así y si se defiende no le dire nada.

De todos modos que os creéis que es un niño acosado: Bruce Lee? Es uno contra una manada de simios que atacan en manada. No uno a uno y que además generalmente no tiene mas amigos que esos, ninguno fuera del colegio sino sudaria mas. Por eso es importante que tu hijo haga extraescolares o tenga amigos fuera. Así no tendrá miedo a ser excluido porque ya tiene otro refuerzo fuera.

La mayoria de niños acosados quiere "entrar" en el grupo de los otros para sentirse aceptado por eso les duele mas y no actúa como un niño con autoestima




Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Se llama *compra de amor*.
> 
> El niño gordo tiene un vacio afectivo, es dependiente emocional. Si no soluciona su problema de autoestima, de mayor será el que le compre caprichos a sus parejas para que quieran estar con él. Atrayendo relaciones tóxicas y alejando las sanas, lo cual retroalimenta el propio discurso mental victimista.
> 
> ...




Esta solo. Y esta sólo porque no tenia amigos fuera y su autoestima se basaba en que lo acepten esos cerdos y no tiene autoestima porque esos cerdos se lo han destruido.

Por eso es importante que los niños cultiven amistades fuera de la escuela desde los 5 años o antes y las mantengan.

Si tuviera amigos iba a "comprar" nada a unos cerdos. No, no lo necesitaría.

Si es cierto que debe aprender a sudar de todo y no ha comprar a nadie, pero eso se le puede enseñar igual. Tener gente que te quiera como eres fuera de un micromundo es importante para sentirse normal.

Si quiere que le acepten se puede comportar así, pero si se ríen tienes que enseñarles que le tire la tarta a la cabeza que para algo era suya.

Y si no te quiere nadie, así es la vida, la tarta se la tiras igual y le sueltas:

- ahora si te has comido la tarta, a buenas y malas merengazo.


----------



## Archibald (1 Sep 2022)

El gordo debería echar cojones y apuñalar a alguno de sus compañeros en mitad de la clase. Pero no lo hará, lo que se lleva en esta sociedad socialista es ceder siempre ante la chusma.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Sep 2022)

y la charo adscrita al charochiringuito morado llamado "Secretaria para la tolerencia y antibullying" donde está?


----------



## Wasi (1 Sep 2022)

david53 dijo:


> ¡Payaso!



A mi no me hagas bulin que no voy a lloriquear, prueba con otro forero que sea bajito o un puto obeso


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con manejar un buen bardeo al estilo "Josué" tiene mas que suficiente. Todos sus "demonios" desapareceran de un buen plumazo y nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> Es deseable y natural que una sociedad de monstruos cree monstruos aún peores y no victimas, pues de esta forma esa sociedad defectuosa termina siendo autodevorada por ella misma y por tanto purgada.



Te hago bulling hasta que bajen las putas gpus me oyes???


----------



## Shy (1 Sep 2022)

Este vídeo viene bien a los que ingenuamente pensáis que todos los niños son buenos, inocentes y tal. Muchos son unos hijos de puta y no es por el entorno ni mierdas de esas que les gusta decir a los psicólogos, sino por pura genética.

Y algo más, esas cosas antes no pasaban, otro triunfo que debemos apuntar a nuestros pedagogos patrios.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Personalmente, me alegro de que estas cosas no me pasen. Logicamente, no pasan por que no tienen huevos.
> 
> A mi hijo le hacen esto y al dia siguiente *estoy en la carcel y todos ellos enterrados*. Les paso por encima
> 
> Con varios enterrados se acaban estas cosas



la primera regla para ganar es no perder.

si hace algo asi debería asegurarse que no le cojan después, o al menos inmediatamente.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Este vídeo viene bien a los que ingenuamente pensáis que todos los niños son buenos, inocentes y tal. Muchos son unos hijos de puta y no es por el entorno ni mierdas de esas que les gusta decir a los psicólogos, sino por pura genética.
> 
> Y algo más, esas cosas antes no pasaban, otro triunfo que debemos apuntar a nuestros pedagogos patrios.



El debate inquietante es

¿Son los niños peores hoy en día? ¿Tenemos los peores niños -más dementes y malos- de la historia?

Pero claro no interesa abrir este debate en este foro o en ningún otro. 

Otra idea que dejaréis caer con la cara violeta.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> la primera regla para ganar es no perder.
> 
> si hace algo asi debería asegurarse que no le cojan después, o al menos inmediatamente.



Te picoteo la cabeza. Mi bullling es terrible. Haz que bajen los precios de las gpus o seguiré picoteandote.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La empatía se desarrolla cuando uno es adulto, es un sentimiento que requiere madurez e inteligencia. Un borrego en el matadero, cuando ve que al que va delante le han dado matarile no siente nada, es incapaz de proyectar que él es el siguiente, sin embargo en un grupo de monos cuando atacas a uno el resto responde. Estos niños que son incapaces de entender el dolor que siente la víctima del bulling están más cerca del borrego que de los primates.



Se desarrollará más, pero muchos niños tienen o hemos tenido empatía. 

Lo que le hacen al niño con sobrepeso te aseguro que yo nunca lo hice ni lo habría hecho, por lo menos a esa edad. Si me dices con 3 años, quizás.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Este vídeo viene bien a los que ingenuamente pensáis que todos los niños son buenos, inocentes y tal. Muchos son unos hijos de puta y no es por el entorno ni mierdas de esas que les gusta decir a los psicólogos, sino por pura genética.
> 
> Y algo más, esas cosas antes no pasaban, otro triunfo que debemos apuntar a nuestros pedagogos patrios.



Si antes no pasaba y ahora sí, es que no es por pura genética.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (1 Sep 2022)

Los padres tienen la culpa, de los unos y de la víctima.
Ese pobre niño debería haber repartido unas buenas andanadas, además es inimputable.

A mi me parte el corazón ese niño.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Sep 2022)

Es USA no se reirian de el.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> menudas mariconas nenazas salen ahora.



como la hija de Duguin, que por un simple petardo se convirtió en lasaña.


----------



## Yomimo (1 Sep 2022)

En la niñez, una ostia a tiempo hace milagros.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Como ya han dicho, y creo que fui de los primeros en el foro en decirlo, si el niño responde dándoles lo que se merecen, la situación parará.
En un mundo ideal, si el niño va a los profesores, éstos le hacen caso, y se encierran a hablar con los abusadores al tiempo de que los amenazan con castigarlos (fijaos que ni digo que los castiguen directamente), probablemente se soluconara también.

Dicho lo cual y al margen de eso: algo habría que hacer para vigilar mejor el sobrepeso de los niños. Ahí son bastante culpables los padres (en general, la madre, que es la que lleva la sartén por el mango y amenaza con echar de casa al padre si no se porta como ella quiere). Y aunque suene drástico y distópico, quizás alguna pequeña amenaza se le podría hacer a los padres (sé que es difícil).


----------



## vinavil (1 Sep 2022)

Siento lástima por el chaval del video. Quizá sus padres deberían advertirle de que en esta vida muchos hijos de puta se van a cruzar en su camino.



A mi hermano le sucedía algo parecido. Y precisamente era un gordo que vivía en la misma calle el que le hacia la vida imposible, hasta que un día se le acerco a chulearle delante de mí. Le dio tanta vergüenza (me lo confesó después) que en un ataque de valor se le encaró, le metió dos empujones, lo engancho, y el gordo acabo atrapado dentro de su propia camiseta vuelta del revés. 

La verdad es que me parece raro que el gordo no fuera carne de cañón por parte de los demás dadas sus características, pero supongo que se había ganado su estatus humillando a mi hermano que sufre de una discapacidad.

A mi hermano no le volvieron a molestar. El gordo, su hermana, el padre y la madre, que sufrían todos de obesidad mórbida, fueron cayendo uno a uno durante los años siguientes. No queda ninguno.

Siempre recordaré la cara de satisfacción que llevaba cuando entramos en el portal."¿Has visto?" me dijo, sin acabárselo de creer.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

A eso niños tan crueles como idiotas, por cierto, no sé qué les haría. Quizás una terapia inversa vendría bien, de ridiculizarles a ellos, pero claro, sería ilegal.


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> malditos sean los colegios
> culpables los niños, pero también los profesores que no hacen nada



Los profesores siguen instrucciones para conseguir el objetivo final: Despoblar el mundo.

Muchas de esas larvas que sufren bullying, terminan suicidándose.

Igual que los niños que sufren abusos sexuales, si no se suicidan, de mayores son super sumisos y con traumas, siempre al borde del suicidio. Por eso están normalizando la pedofilia, para tener una generación sumisa y traumada.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (1 Sep 2022)

Cualquier expresión de maldad, abuso o crueldad gratuita me producen unas enormes ganas de responder a los autores y responsables con violencia extrema.


----------



## Shy (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si antes no pasaba y ahora sí, es que no es por pura genética.



Nótese que he dicho "...Muchos son unos hijos..." Muchos significa muchos, no todos.

Y ahora los niños son peores que antes, no por genética sino por entorno, son mucho más emocionales porque ahora se estimula eso y no la razón. Esos emocionales adoptarán siempre la postura de los malos de manera que tenemos la tormenta perfecta: los hijos de puta de toda la vida y una cantidad de seguidores mucho mayor que antes.

Esto que acabo de describir es extrapolable a la sociedad supuestamente adulta.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Sep 2022)

Antes pasaba igual, lo que no lo había móviles ni redes sociales, en mi clase todos teníamos motes, el gordo, el chino, el pelao , superpollo, el chopo, el corbella, cabezón,fartera, chuplaculs, borinot........hasta los profesores , el beato, el televisor, rotenmeller , el moro, la bombi.


----------



## Pasta (1 Sep 2022)

Esta es la puta realiad de la vida y no se circunscribe al colegio/institito. La gente es así toda su puta vida. Siempre hay hijos de puta y chivos expiatorios que se utilizan como punchbag para canalizar las frustraciones del resto.

Como si esto no ocurrienra en empresas, asociaciones, grupos de amigos, etc. La madurez para la mayoría de la gente es hacer el mal, pero de forma disimulada. Lógicamente con 30 palos, en una empresa no se ponen a decirle gordo a "Pelaez" en la puta cara, pero hacen perrerías a su espalda que es lo mismo que se ve en el vídeo, pero con "astucia" (sin ir a bocajarro como lo hacen los críos).


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Siento lástima por el chaval del video. Quizá sus padres deberían advertirle de que en esta vida muchos hijos de puta se van a cruzar en su camino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandiosa historia. De las que dan ganas de llorar de la emoción. ¿Habrías hecho algo si tu hermano no le dice nada? Supongo que no, porque no sabías desde cuándo venía el bullying.

Fíjate qué cosas... ver a un familiar cercano fue el incenctivo que necesitaba para responder a la rata como se debía. Quizás sería una nueva técnica: llevar a algún familiar a observar cuando el niño sufre bullying, que éste lo vea, y actúe, animado por el familiar.


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El debate inquietante es
> 
> ¿Son los niños peores hoy en día? ¿Tenemos los peores niños -más dementes y malos- de la historia?
> 
> ...



Yo creo otro debate aún más inquietante.


¿Es el buying inherentemente humano y necesario?

Ojito, a mí que me hicieran buying me vino de perlas, por que aprendí que se puede ser fuerte sin ser malo.

Pase de.acosado a defensor de los acosados.


----------



## gester (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Se desarrollará más, pero muchos niños tienen o hemos tenido empatía.
> 
> Lo que le hacen al niño con sobrepeso te aseguro que yo nunca lo hice ni lo habría hecho, por lo menos a esa edad. Si me dices con 3 años, quizás.



Efectivamente hay niños buenos, malos y sociopatas hijos de puta.

Iñaki Piñuel trabaja con estos temas: bullying, mobbing, .... Y en un vídeo explica que los psicópatas nacen (morfología del cerebro, neuronas espejo, amígdala, ...) y luego algunos se hacen. Y el que se hace, ya no tiene marcha atrás.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Quien elija emplear la violencia como método de pseudoeducación para sus hijos que después no proteste cuando papá estado haga lo mismo con ellos. Sí, es en esencia lo mismo. Quien decide como y en qué medida emplear la violencia queda a juicio de cada uno, malas notas? Insultar a un compañero? Dibujar unas tetas? Saltarse un semaforo? Robar una cartera? Ni idea



Los maderos gringos le acusan de amenaza terrorista,


----------



## Drogoprofe (1 Sep 2022)

Menudos psycopatas


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Nótese que he dicho "...Muchos son unos hijos..." Muchos significa muchos, no todos.
> 
> Y ahora los niños son peores que antes, no por genética sino por entorno, son mucho más emocionales porque ahora se estimula eso y no la razón. Esos emocionales adoptarán siempre la postura de los malos de manera que tenemos la tormenta perfecta: los hijos de puta de toda la vida y una cantidad de seguidores mucho mayor que antes.
> 
> Esto que acabo de describir es extrapolable a la sociedad supuestamente adulta.



Ok, en tu anterior mensaje podía entenderse perfectamente, de hecho era lo que se entendía, que decías que los casos de bullying eran por pura genética. Que no todos los niños eran ángeles, que MUCHOS eran unos hijos de puta, y que era pura genética.

En cualquier caso, si lo que decías es que "muchos" lo hacen por pura genética, ¿cómo lo sabes? ¿Cuántos son por pura genética y cuántos no? No lo sabes. Probablemente podría arreglarse el tema sin cambiar los genes de nadie.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

gester dijo:


> Efectivamente hay niños buenos, malos y sociopatas hijos de puta.
> 
> Iñaki Piñuel trabaja con estos temas: bullying, mobbing, .... Y en un vídeo explica que los psicópatas nacen (morfología del cerebro, neuronas espejo, amígdala, ...) y luego algunos se hacen. Y el que se hace, ya no tiene marcha atrás.



Ya... pero no tengo yo claro que los que "se han hecho" no puedan ser revertidos mediante un tratamiento de electroshocks a lo Naranja Mecánica.


----------



## Shy (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Me ha dejado completamente impactado el grado de degradación al que se ha llegado en la actualidad, aunque ya me venía cierto tufo a corrompido cuando he tratado con niñorratada de 20 años.
> 
> En los 80 cuando era niño, lo mas fuerte que sucedió en el colegio era una mera estupidez comparado con estos psicópatas. Estos hijosdeputa cumplen una especie de _"Ley de Moore empapada en hez"_ doblando su psicopatía cada 10 años.
> 
> ...



Eso que has escrito y que he puesto en negrita es lo que a mí me para cuando se me pasa por la cabeza complicarme la vida para intentar mejorar la vida de alguien.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (1 Sep 2022)

Esto no es nuevo
Que el puto gordo los encare con un martillo y veremos si no lo respetan
Puto gordo maricon


----------



## AssGaper (1 Sep 2022)

Pero es que los crios de hoy en día sienten excitación por el mayor daño y humillación que hagan, que encima lo graban. Sienten primero curiosidad como experimento social y ganancia de experiencia en sus vidas el placer de sentir como es humillado otro. Eso sucede porque lo ven en sus casas o en la televisión e intentan imitarlo. 

Han nacido una generación de psciopatas y sociopatas, ergo, la siguiente generación de políticos van a ser peores que la generación actual, que sin hacer guerras mundiales como las de antes y grandes genocidios, ya han conseguido con su sociopatia exterminar en diferido a más de 7500 millones de humanos. (Los problemas visibles de verdad los veremos cuando los descendientes de los vacunados descubran que no van a tener nietos porque sus hijos son estériles, hablamos dentro de unos 30 años, tiempo suficiente para conseguir que esa generación futura olvide qué hicieron en 2021).

Antes cogias al que se metía contigo, le plantabas cara y pasaban dos cosas: ganabas o perdias, pero NO TE VOLVIAN a tocar los cojones.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Sep 2022)

Me llama la atención el hecho de que, cuando aparecen casos como este, siempre se diga "los monitores pasan de intervenir" o "los profesores no regañan a los abusones".

Nunca se habla de las monitorAs, ni de las profesorAs...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (1 Sep 2022)

No he visto el vidreo, de los niños bulleadores que porcentaje son moronegrocs/panchos?


----------



## Fra Diavolo (1 Sep 2022)

El problema no es que lo llamen "mierda gordo": eso ha pasado toda la vida, y seguirá pasando. Lamentablemente. No digo que sea normal.

El problema lo veo que andan todos con el móvil en la mano: el que recibe insultos refugiándose en él, y los otros grabándolo.

Van a terminar todos gilipollas, que no saben hacer nada sin el teléfono de los huevos.


----------



## chemarin (1 Sep 2022)

A esos monitores habría que zurrarles, si ese niño fuera de mi familia actuaría violentamente contra ellos, fueran cuales fueran las consecuencias.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pero es que los crios de hoy en día sienten excitación por el mayor daño y humillación que hagan, que encima lo graban. Sienten primero curiosidad como experimento social y ganancia de experiencia en sus vidas el placer de sentir como es humillado otro. Eso sucede porque lo ven en sus casas o en la televisión e intentan imitarlo.
> 
> Han nacido una generación de psciopatas y sociopatas, ergo, la siguiente generación de políticos van a ser peores que la generación actual, que sin hacer guerras mundiales como las de antes y grandes genocidios, ya han conseguido con su sociopatia exterminar en diferido a más de 7500 millones de humanos. (Los problemas visibles de verdad los veremos cuando los descendientes de los vacunados descubran que no van a tener nietos porque sus hijos son estériles, hablamos dentro de unos 30 años, tiempo suficiente para conseguir que esa generación futura olvide qué hicieron en 2021).
> 
> Antes cogias al que se metía contigo, le plantabas cara y pasaban dos cosas: ganabas o perdias, pero NO TE VOLVIAN a tocar los cojones.



¿Y esos comportamientos, moral y socialmente, quien los sustenta, los apoya, y los aplaude entre risitas?

Pista: No es ni el heteropatriarcado, ni Franco, ni Putin...


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2022)

Qué asco de sociedad.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A esos monitores habría que zurrarles, si ese niño fuera de mi familia actuaría violentamente contra ellos, fueran cuales fueran las consecuencias.



Inténtalo. 
Si son monitores no tendrás problemas.
Pero algo me dice que entre ese personal encargado de los niños hay mas monitorAs que monitorEs


----------



## Shy (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ok, en tu anterior mensaje podía entenderse perfectamente, de hecho era lo que se entendía, que decías que los casos de bullying eran por pura genética. Que no todos los niños eran ángeles, que MUCHOS eran unos hijos de puta, y que era pura genética.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si lo que decías es que "muchos" lo hacen por pura genética, ¿cómo lo sabes? ¿Cuántos son por pura genética y cuántos no? No lo sabes. Probablemente podría arreglarse el tema sin cambiar los genes de nadie.



Lo sé porque el ratio de psicopatía de la población es muy estable, si ahora las sociedades supuestamente avanzadas son más escoria que nunca es por el wokismo que fomenta la emocionalidad de los individuos además de colectivizarlos. Hoy hay mucho hijo de puta por imitación, siempre camuflado en la masa, gente que individualmente serían personas normales cuando se integran en el grupo se convierten en gentuza. Esto es un fenómeno perfectamente estudiado en la psicología de las masas. Cuanto más emocional sea el individuo más adoptará los patrones de comportamiento antisocial cuando se integre en la masa.


----------



## gester (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya... pero no tengo yo claro que los que "se han hecho" no puedan ser revertidos mediante un tratamiento de electroshocks a lo Naranja Mecánica.



Creo y lo mismo digo una burrada, la empatía se basa en gran parte en las células espejo que tenemos en el cerebro y creo que leí, que por tus comportamientos las puedes ir "matando" y eso implica que tú empatía vaya disminuyendo. No se si era así o estoy diciendo una barbaridad.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Sep 2022)

Hacen falta más tiroteos en centros "educativos", pero *MUCHOS *más.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pero es que los crios de hoy en día sienten excitación por el mayor daño y humillación que hagan, que encima lo graban. Sienten primero curiosidad como experimento social y ganancia de experiencia en sus vidas el placer de sentir como es humillado otro. Eso sucede porque lo ven en sus casas o en la televisión e intentan imitarlo.
> 
> Han nacido una generación de psciopatas y sociopatas, ergo, la siguiente generación de políticos van a ser peores que la generación actual, que sin hacer guerras mundiales como las de antes y grandes genocidios, ya han conseguido con su sociopatia exterminar en diferido a más de 7500 millones de humanos. (Los problemas visibles de verdad los veremos cuando los descendientes de los vacunados descubran que no van a tener nietos porque sus hijos son estériles, hablamos dentro de unos 30 años, tiempo suficiente para conseguir que esa generación futura olvide qué hicieron en 2021).
> 
> Antes cogias al que se metía contigo, le plantabas cara y pasaban dos cosas: ganabas o perdias, pero NO TE VOLVIAN a tocar los cojones.



Que les den mucho por el culo. Espero que esta generación de psicopatas tengan que reptar entre ruinas y residuos nucleares para comer mierda y ratas de las alcantarillas despues de una gran guerra nuclear, para asi morir entre agónicos estertores productos del tifus, la peste y la radiación.

Las putas elites tienen razón, se ha dado la Libertad, que conlleva una gran Responsabilidad y el individuo-masa la ha usado para su mas absoluta degradación. Una herramienta tan poderosa y valiosa como un movil, un ordenador portatil, para humillar de la forma mas cruelmente posible a un chaval.

La especie humana ha de ser reducida a minimos.


----------



## chemarin (1 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Inténtalo.
> Si son monitores no tendrás problemas.
> Pero algo me dice que entre ese personal encargado de los niños hay mas monitorAs que monitorEs



Para ellas mujeres, ese no es el problema, lo es la vergonzosa cobardía del español promedio. Basura asquerosa que prefiere que jodan a los suyos antes de tener problemas. Tú comentario ya da pistas de que tú no intervendrias, aunque se jodan los tuyos.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Cualquier expresión de maldad, abuso o crueldad gratuita me producen unas enormes ganas de responder a los autores y responsables con violencia extrema.



Ya somos dos.


----------



## Pasta (1 Sep 2022)

Se habla del profesor como si fuera alguien externo a la situación. El profesor es una pieza más dentro de ese entorno social. Si hay 2 cabecillas, los otros 28 de la clase le siguen el juego. Algunos saben que están haciendo mal, pero la alternativa es... plantar cara y pasar a ser el objetivo de los cabecillas y de los 27 que les siguen el juego. Los profesores hacen lo mismo que los otros 28; hacen la vista gorda para no ser objetivos. Hace sus horas, cobran y para casa.

Esto se ha visto a gran escala en la pandemia: roles de cabecillas, seguidores y chivos expiatorios.

Piñuel ha tenido que flipar durante la pandemia.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Sep 2022)

Mano de santo:









Bully gets rocked by big kid! Video - Pinkbike


...




m.pinkbike.com


----------



## AssGaper (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Que les den mucho por el culo. Espero que esta generación de psicopatas tengan que reptar entre ruinas y residuos nucleares para comer mierda y ratas de las alcantarillas despues de una gran guerra nuclear, para asi morir entre agónicos estertores productos del tifus, la peste y la radiación.
> 
> *Las putas elites tienen razón, se ha dado la Libertad, que conlleva una gran Responsabilidad y el individuo-masa la ha usado para su mas absoluta degradación.* Una herramienta tan poderosa y valiosa como un movil, un ordenador portatil, para humillar de la forma mas cruelmente posible a un chaval.
> 
> La especie humana ha de ser reducida a minimos.



Remarcho esta HaMEZ absoluta. Un ejemplo es los maricones y la libertad que se les ha dado,que ni con pandemia ni sida consigen atarse la polla. Ha tenido que venir la viruela del mono que ni con PREP nada les salva de ser unos putos apestados.
Otra muy buena es ver ese mismo colectivo apostar por la venida de morapios, esos futuros verdugos que los rebentaran en plena calle a palizas y con una neumatico en el cuello prendido de fuego tal cual negro en africa linchado, el fiel reflejo de la más absoluta degradación de la libertad.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El colegio tiene responsabilidad subsidiaria porque esta pasando bajo su custodia.
> 
> No es mi problema si no saben gestionarlo. Entiendo que su manera de gestionarlo es transladar al niño agredido cuando debían dispersar a los bullying. Ya que es el grupo quien les hace fuerte.



Yo ya he dejado claro al principio del hilo que los primeros que actúan mal son los profesores por no hacer nada. A esos profesores habría que pillarles por banda y cantarles claro cuales son sus responsabilidades, una cosa es no interactuar para favorecer la autosuficiencia del niño y otra es permitir ese tipo de acoso, que aunque el niño supiese gestionarlo no deben permitirlo.

No obstante, lo más importante es enseñarle al niño a gestionar esas situaciones, porque a lo largo de su vida va a encontrarse con gentuza mucho peor que esos niños rata


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

El comportamiento de los niños es normal, es el instinto de supervivencia. Fijaos en los animales, por ejemplo los perros:

Recién nacidos entre ellos se apartan para pillar teta de la madre, no les importa que su hermanito se muera.

De cachorritos se pegan, acosan, van a por el más débil, hasta que no interviene su madre y pone orden.

Los humanos como especies altriciales mantenemos esos instintos durante gran parte de nuestra infancia. Si alguien de rango superior no pone orden, las larvas se matan entre ellas.

Ah claro, es que eso es precisamente lo que quieren las élites! Pues son los que van a heredar el mundo: sociópatas sin empatía, ni valores.


----------



## Pacoviejas (1 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos más Sargento Hartman's en las escuelas públicas.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya... pero no tengo yo claro que los que "se han hecho" no puedan ser revertidos mediante un tratamiento de electroshocks a lo Naranja Mecánica.



Revertidos no.
CONTROLADOS SOCIALMENTE sí.

Pero, para eso hace falta una cultua social masculina:

Deber.
Honor.
Palabra.
Esfuerzo.
Mérito+meritocracia
Objetividad.
Justicia.

Es decir, valores que son la antítesis del relativismo y de los putos matriarcados (feminismo).

Lo repito:
No hay matriarcados porque TODOS se extinguen en UNA generación.

Como el nuestro, que aunque estemos vivos, como grupo social estamos extintos matemáticamente.

La única forma de revertir la situación, sería importar ucranianas en edad fértil para los hombres de todas las edades, y poner a las estériles locales como sirvientas.
Y formar familias como es debido (como dios manda, en el sentido de expresión popular).


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> El comportamiento de los niños es normal, es el instinto de supervivencia. Fijaos en los animales, por ejemplo los perros:
> 
> Recién nacidos entre ellos se apartan para pillar teta de la madre, no les importa que su hermanito se muera.
> 
> ...



¿Qué es una especie altricial?


----------



## LionelMemphis (1 Sep 2022)

Los críos son igual que los hijo putas de sus padres solo que sin el filtro de lo políticamente correcto que tienen los adultos, por eso siempre se dice que son muy crueles. Pero esas actitudes sin duda son aprendidas en casa y en su entorno cercano en el que la empatía brilla por su ausencia y en las que ven que pueden ser unos hijo de putas y no son penalizados por ello. Si a la primera actitud con otros niños que fuera ofensiva su tutor legal o profesor le estampase la puta cabeza contra el suelo ya verías como la segunda vez se lo pensaría.


----------



## Pacoviejas (1 Sep 2022)

Si hubiese sido niña, habría sido un claro caso de GORDOFOBIA y machismo blanco heteropatriarcal y ya habría salido el video en varias cadenas.


----------



## Faldo (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Así es, a mí me insultaban por la nariz grande hasta que un día se me inflaron los huevos me puede a repartir ostias y fue mano de santo, nunca más.


----------



## burbute (1 Sep 2022)

Ese crío es delgado comparado con los auténticos GORDOS deformados que se ven por ahí.


----------



## Beto (1 Sep 2022)

En mi época al más fuerte no lo llamabas gordo porque te ibas calentito a casa


----------



## AssGaper (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Yo ya he dejado claro al principio del hilo que los primeros que actúan mal son los profesores por no hacer nada. A esos profesores habría que pillarles por banda y cantarles claro cuales son sus responsabilidades, una cosa es no interactuar para favorecer la autosuficiencia del niño y otra es permitir ese tipo de acoso, que aunque el niño supiese gestionarlo no deben permitirlo.
> 
> No obstante, lo más importante es enseñarle al niño a gestionar esas situaciones, porque a lo largo de su vida va a encontrarse con gentuza mucho peor que esos niños rata



Un conocido me explico que en el colegio donde iban sus hijas, uno de los alumnos era acosado. El profesorado lo sabia y lo veia y hacian la vista gorda, incluso los padres del acosado intento por todos los medios que los profesores hicieran algo pero vista gorda.
Asi pues, los padres le indicaron al crio que supiera cuales eran los coches de esos profesores y les pinchara las 4 ruedas (no las cubre el seguro). 
El chico Lo hizo varias veces hasta que ya los profesores afectados se lo olian demasiado y llamaron a los padres a poner orden. ¿Sabéis lo que le dijeron los padres? HAGO LA VISTA GORDA, NO SE NADA. 

Casualmente a partir de esos entonces el nene era un protegido de los profesores como misteriosamente y en proporcion las ruedas de sus coches dejaron de ser pinchadas.

SI QUIEREN PUEDEN. A algunos hay que tocarles la cara, otros la vergüenza y a otros el dinero.


----------



## Jomach (1 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Los niños son lo que le enseñan los padres, no hay mas historia.



Aún recuerdo cómo me cruzó la cara de un guantazo mi padre cuando se enteró de que formé parte de un escarnio público similar. Y simplemente añadió que lo que había hecho sólo lo hacían los mierdas. Literalmente. 
En diez segundos había recapacitado y nunca más necesité recordatorio alguno.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



porque si quiere comerse 2 tartas de cumpleaños se va a tener que montar una excusa en casa
oye mama que quiero una tarta tambien para el cole pa comerla con mis amigos
los amigos le insultan
y el gordoharinas come 2 tartas


gordoharinas wins!
nunca subestimeis a un gordo en lo que respecta a la comida


----------



## Honkytonk Man (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



La culpa es de los funcimaestros. No hay peor escoria que esas putas charos asquerosas hijas de la gran puta. Se ponían de parte del abusador en mis tiempos.


----------



## hijodeputin (1 Sep 2022)

Estas cosas o las cortas de raiz(si hace falta te lias a hostias con los padres de los niños, lo digo completamente en serio) o al crio le pueden quedar secuelas que luego a ver en que acaban. El bullying igual que muchas otras cosas que ocurren en españa parece que son de recibo y tienen que ser asi porque si, lo cual es radicalmente falso.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Yo creo otro debate aún más inquietante.
> 
> 
> ¿Es el buying inherentemente humano y necesario?
> ...



En mi opinión el bulling no es inherente a los humanos, una cosa es la necesidad de tener una oveja negra siempre a mano ante la cual se refuerza el grupo como tal, véase que cuanto más bajo es el poder adquisitivo del grupo, es un ejemplo al zar, éste siempre necesita de una oveja negra a la que señalar, y sintiéndose por encima de ella así alivian su miserable existencia.

La oveja negra es necesaria en todo tipo de instituciones, en el ejercito por poner un ejemplo, ahorra mucho trabajo y esfuerzo recurrir a una oveja negra, para de esta manera facilitar que cunda el ejemplo de cual es el comportamiento correcto ante los demás.

El bulling es otra cosa, es algo mucho más perverso y más dañino para la sociedad, el bulling provoca el miedo y el terror de ser acosado por el grupo por no cumplir la más absurda y peregrina sinrazón, se trata de insultar, despreciar, excluir, avergonzar o herir a los demás y su finalidad es la del abuso. 

La finalidad del bulling es lograr el abuso sobre cualquier individuo.


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué es una especie altricial?



Que son muy dependientes desde que nacen. Si los padres no cumplen su papel, los niños se desmadran (literalmente) porque no tiene capacidades para colaborar en su familia y ser útiles.

Los niños porque no tienen fuerza para matarse cuando son pequeños, pero que si pillan una herramienta se pueden matar entre ellos.

Supongo que será una estrategia de la naturaleza para que entre ellos eliminen al más débil.

Si los profesores no ponen orden, eso no tiene límites.


----------



## birdland (1 Sep 2022)

“ no les hagas caso “ 
“ no te metes en peleas “ 
“ avisa a tu profesor “ 

y pasa lo que pasa …. Acércate al primero que pilles y métele con una piedra en la cabeza .. y se acabo el problema para siempre


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Sep 2022)

Yo era el pequeñajo de la clase, iba un año adelantado, creo que tendría 10-11 años cuando me cansé de aguantar a uno de los matones que me martirizaba, a la salida del colegio siempre iba a por mi, lo que él no se esperaba es que ese día fui yo a por él y sin mediar palabra le calcé dos puñetazos que lo hicieron caer sangrando , mano de santo , nunca más se metieron conmigo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## John Smmith (1 Sep 2022)

Seguro que son los hijos de los progremierdas con su superioridad moral, que no comen grasas, ni hidratos de carbono, ni azucares son veganos y snifan grillos, porque ellos han descubierto el mundo y el resto de la humanidad lleva 60 mil años siendo idiota. Estupideces de subnormales que los convierten en amargados con infulas de superioridad moral y crian hijos clones.


----------



## Nigury (1 Sep 2022)

Lleva 4 años así y no han ido los padres al colegio a decirles a los profesores que o paran esto o....
(version suave) ... la proxima vez que hablen será tras una denuncia en la Guardia Civil y mediante unos abogados.
(version fuerte) ... van a tener que recoger los dientes del suelo. (Refiriéndose a los profesores)

Vamos, yo tengo un crio que le hacen la vida imposible y no se puede defender, vaya si me presento en el colegio.
Y que no me vengan con que "es que no podemos estar pendientes", "es que son cosas de crios" y demás mierdas para escurrir el bulto. Si mi hijo recibe, ellos van a recibir por triplicado.


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Sep 2022)

Pacoviejas dijo:


> Si hubiese sido niña, habría sido un claro caso de GORDOFOBIA y machismo blanco heteropatriarcal y ya habría salido el video en varias cadenas.



Pues yo pegando la oreja al vídeo escucho más voces de niñas que de niños. Ahí lo dejo


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños siempre han (hemos) sido hijo putas, lo que ha cambiado es el ambiente (cada vez mas insano) y los valores de la sociedad en que son criados, ahora la mayoría son hijos únicos (mas mimados en lo material) y muchos no tienen ni primos, algunos ni siquiera una madre pendiente de ellos (está fuera trabajando) ni nadie que los eduque fuera de la enseñanza obligatoria porque antes al menos iban a catequesis pero ahora los "educa" internet o la televisión, y en horas escolares sus profesores son progresistas y charos que como funcionarios cumplen con el temario diseñado por los gobiernos de la mierdocracia. Los chavales crecen en una sociedad enferma, descristianizada, en ciudades sobrepobladas en las que apenas tienen espacio para jugar o andar por la calle con seguridad, alejados de la naturaleza y se crian en barrios llenos personas pero que no forman comunidades, especialmente de inmigrantes con los que lo único que comparten es el espacio, nada mas en común (ni raza, ni religión, valores...). Es normal que cada vez haya mas psicópatas y personas infelices, el mundo ahora es peor que hace 50 años pero no peor de lo que lo será en las próximas décadas, este es el camino lógico tras la revolución industrial y el capitalismo globalista, lo llaman progreso.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Que son muy dependientes desde que nacen. Si los padres no cumplen su papel, los niños se desmadran (literalmente) porque no tiene capacidades para colaborar en su familia y ser útiles.
> 
> Los niños porque no tienen fuerza para matarse cuando son pequeños, pero que si pillan una herramienta se pueden matar entre ellos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por al respuesta.
No es una estrategia de nadie, es una estrategia surgida evolutivamente.
es distinto a nivel semántico, ya que lo que ud dice implicaría que la naturaleza quiere algo, que tiene un plan y que toma acciones de manera consciente porque es un ser o tiene consciencia.
Y no es el caso.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Pues yo pegando la oreja al vídeo escucho más voces de niñas que de niños. Ahí lo dejo



Claro.
Y las pocas voces de niños son los comebragas que les quieren caer bien a las taraditas.


----------



## esforzado (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



por qué todos los superhéroes de nuestros días están cortados por el mismo patrón nwo ?...

menas a machetazos por las calles... inocentes encarcelados por viogen... secuestradoras convictas indultadas... desplome de la riqueza familiar... atentados islamistas... okupas a porrillo... bomberas no saben ni subir una escalera o abrir una manguera...

y en medio de tanta utopía, a nuestros ociosos héroes no les queda otra que combatir el "acoso" infantil, a los vecinos que no separan la basura, o a los que se saltan el confinamiento... 

el toneles de mi colegio triplicaba a este niño en peso... y aguantaba eso y mucho más... por lo menos lo aguantó hasta que se dio cuenta que no solo estaba gordo, también estaba la hostia de fuerte, y la primera vez que le hizo dar tres volteretas a uno de un mamporrazo ya no hubo quien le hiciera "bullying"... por lo menos a la cara...

pero no... hoy hay que convertir a ese niño en la eterna víctima... amariconarle al máximo... no enseñarle a defenderse y a imponer respeto... sino convencerle de que los demás le deben cariño y si no se lo dan es porque son "gordófobos"...

el acoso en mis tiempos solían ser somantas de hostias... hasta que cada uno encontraba su lugar...


----------



## Faldo (1 Sep 2022)

A ese chaval le insultan no porque sea gordo, si no porque no responde.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Sep 2022)

*Ojo que el Colegio y por tanto el Govern es decir el Estado va a denunciar al hermano del niño por publicar el vídeo* El colegio es Puig se plantea denunciar al hermano del niño acosado en Lloseta


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Sep 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Los maderos gringos le acusan de amenaza terrorista,



Por qué no, hay que justificar la actuación de alguna manera.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cómo me cruzó la cara de un guantazo mi padre cuando se enteró de que formé parte de un escarnio público similar. Y simplemente añadió que lo que había hecho sólo lo hacían los mierdas. Literalmente.
> En diez segundos había recapacitado y nunca más necesité recordatorio alguno.



Una hostia a tiempo cuando es merecida evita muchas cosas de mayor.

Los padres (especialmente las madres) de esas monstruitas (eran mayoría de mosntruitas) no reccibieron las dos hostias que necesitaban.
Crecieron psicópatas, se han vuelto sociópatas, y sus larvas son ya pequeñas sociopatas.


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (1 Sep 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> En todos los colegios, cuando éramos pequeños, siempre había algún gordo/feo/vizco/malhuele que ni Dios tenia huevos a vacilar porque en menos de 3 segundos tenías un puñetazo en los dientes. La violencia es necesaria si o si, es la única manera de hacerse respetar en muchos casos.




No. La violencia no es necesaria. La violencia es mala. Y se extiende como un incendio. Y, a menudo, para combatir un incendio, hay que provocar un incendio controlado, que se llama contrafuego, para que el incendio descontrolado, cuando llegue a la zona quemada deliberadamente, se encuentre con tierra ya quemada y se extinga.

El puñetazo en los dientes del gordo era un contrafuego. Es decir, no era violencia; era contraviolencia que prevenía mucha otra violencia potencial. Prevenía que la masa, como un incendio descontrolado se cebara con él. Y es eso lo que hay que utilizar; la contraviolencia. Hay psicópatas que se quedan desactivados de por vida porque el gordo les plantó un contrafuegos en los dientes. Pero lo del gordo, no fue violencia. Fue lo contrario de la violencia. Fue la antiviolencia.

Hoy en día, no se cuida el monte; no se hacen cortafuegos y, mucho menos contrafuegos. Y ya veis que los incendios son cada verano más pavorosos. Y al gordo me lo tienen anulado.


----------



## NormanMan (1 Sep 2022)

la crueldad de los crios es infinita, y eso que el chaval sólo está fuerte.


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Gracias por al respuesta.
> No es una estrategia de nadie, es una estrategia surgida evolutivamente.
> es distinto a nivel semántico, ya que lo que ud dice implicaría que la naturaleza quiere algo, que tiene un plan y que toma acciones de manera consciente porque es un ser o tiene consciencia.
> Y no es el caso.



Buen apunte! Las élites no son tontas y saben muy bien lo que hacen.

Viéndolo desde el plano evolutivo, significa que los que van a sobrevivir son los más violentos sin empatía. Lo peorcito de cada casa.


----------



## vecordis (1 Sep 2022)

Pobre crío!!!!
Lo bueno de esta mierda, es que este crío se está haciendo más fuerte, que los otros.
Aguantará más palos en su vida, mientras los otros, al mínimo problema, irán corriendo a refugiarse en casa con sus papis.


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Sep 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> En mi opinión el bulling no es inherente a los humanos, una cosa es la necesidad de tener una oveja negra siempre a mano ante la cual se refuerza el grupo como tal, véase que cuanto más bajo es el poder adquisitivo del grupo, es un ejemplo al zar, éste siempre necesita de una oveja negra a la que señalar, y sintiéndose por encima de ella así alivian su miserable existencia.
> 
> La oveja negra es necesaria en todo tipo de instituciones, en el ejercito por poner un ejemplo, ahorra mucho trabajo y esfuerzo recurrir a una oveja negra, para de esta manera facilitar que cunda el ejemplo de cual es el comportamiento correcto ante los demás.
> 
> ...



En efecto, el buying no es cuestión de fuerza, es cuestión de abuso , pero psicológico, lo cual a la inmensa mayoría nos ha servido como un aliciente para superar esa presión desde bien chicos.

Nos fijamos en ese pobre chaval maltratado, y me apena pero ¿cuántos hasta ese momento inútiles han logrado hacer de tripas corazón y han aprendido a no dejarse abusar?

Si tu te defiendes, aunque pierdas, el malo ya sabe que se va a llevar una ostia y no eres presa fácil.


----------



## Ursur (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Eres un hijo de puta


----------



## REDDY (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sólo son niños, están aprendiendo a ser crueles y despreciables igual que muchos adultos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños son la consecuencia de sus padres.


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Sep 2022)

A los bullies les metía un tortazo a cada uno y les obligaba a comerse una tarta a cada uno hasta que vomiten.

Y en cuanto los colegios (cárceles) no tienen solución. Los profesores pasan de todo. Sólo estan ahí para cobrar su paguita y tener 3 meses de vacaciones. Lo demás se la suda. 
El discurso de la no violencia y buenismo no vale para nada. Hay que enseñar a los niños a pelear contra sus agresores. Algunos tipos de violencia sólo se arreglan con una buena ostia a tiempo.


----------



## Cave canum (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo lo siento mucho, pero tengo a un hijo en esa situación y una advertencia de un quinqui con un tirón de orejas le cae al resto. Que lo vuelven a hacer, otra advertencia. Y así hasta que lo dejen en paz. Si sus padres no saben educarlos, que los eduque “la calle”


----------



## Funcional (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Falso, la violencia contra los niños es una expresión de la frustración, propia de un pseudoeducador incapaz, solo eso. Una mente poderosa y bien formada aprende a prevenirla y evitarla por innecesaria y contraproducente. Ya sabemos que aquí estáis para verter bilis pero os recomiendo explorar las infinitas posibilidades del refuerzo positivo.



Hablas como si no tuvieras ni padres ni hijos.


----------



## elena francis (1 Sep 2022)

Que se folle a sus hermanas no. Que se folle a las novias y a las mujeres de los que le hacen esto, y que encima propicie que se enteren para que sufran y se jodan, y vean que sus mujeres se han ido a follar con el chaval al que hacían bullyng. Que además les viogenicen y les quiten la custodia de sus hijos.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Buen apunte! Las élites no son tontas y saben muy bien lo que hacen.
> 
> Viéndolo desde el plano evolutivo, significa que los que van a sobrevivir son los más violentos sin empatía. Lo peorcito de cada casa.



No.
Tampoco.
Deje de asignar intencionalidad.
Su error es qeu asigna intencionalidad o resultados, esd ecir, es inductivo (desde la respuesta que quiere, claro), en vez de ser DEDUCTIVO.

Plantee dos grupos.

Unos que de pequeñitos eliminan a los defectuosos serios.
Y otros que no.
Suena a psicopatía de adultos.

Ahora bien, plantee esos dos mismos grupos, donde sí o sí (por el mecanismo que sea) se crea cierta empatia de grupo de adultos.
Verá entonces que, el grupo que ha efectuado la poda de los tarados severos de crías, tiene mayor probabilidad.

¿Qué crea esos cambios en el comportamiento?
El azar.
La configuración cerebral viene dada por la genética.
Se produce un gen que crea ese comportamiento, y luego,estadísticamente, las poblaciones que mejor resultado estadístico tienen sobreviven, y ese gen de comportamiento se fija.

Así que olvídese de intencionalidad, plantee dos situaciones, y vea si estadísticamente una tendría mayor probabilidad de reproducirse o no.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Sep 2022)

xd


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Y los padres del gordito le habrán dicho que lleve una tarta para que así haga amiguitos, lo que empeora la situación volviéndose aún más patética, ya que lo ven más débil.

La única solución es sacar al niño de ese colegio de hienas, porque aunque haya algún niño con valores y buen corazón, se va a alejar del gordito e incluso uniéndose a las hienas para sobrevivir, al menos en la etapa escolar.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Sep 2022)

es estos casos más vale tomárselo a coña-----------

siempre hay al que le llaman gordo o orejones...si te pones a llorar aún te lo dirán más. si te ríes y haces como que haces los acordeones pensarán que te gusta y ya no te lo dirán más.


----------



## LangostaPaco (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le hacen eso a mi hijo, sobrino, primo y voy al colegio y uno por uno los caliento a base de hostias y a los padres otro tanto


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No.
> Tampoco.
> Deje de asignar intencionalidad.
> Su error es qeu asigna intencionalidad o resultados, esd ecir, es inductivo (desde la respuesta que quiere, claro), en vez de ser DEDUCTIVO.
> ...



No es el azar, es el medio. En el hábitat de las escuelas de primaria, son los niños más agresivos los que van a sobrevivir. Es lo que estamos viendo. En nuestra sociedad lo mismo, las personas trabajadoras y honradas están siendo explotadas por las élites en favor de los menos productivos y violentos. Es un hábitat creado artificialmente, pero es el medio en el que vivimos.

En mitad de la naturaleza los recursos son limitados, si una loba no puede amamantar a todas sus crías, hace una criba y es la más débil a la que deja morir.


----------



## Autómata (1 Sep 2022)

La empatía es una cualidad en desuso. La sociedad premia todo lo contrario y ya van décadas de programación mental. O acaso no os acordáis de las dos cuidadoras de geriátrico jovencitas y guapas que subieron videos a las redes sociales maltratando ancianos..... no eran conscientes siquiera de que aquello estaba mal. 

Me alegro de haber pasado una niñez sin móviles, sinceramente. Al menos cuando era niño llegabas a casa y desconectabas de las mierdas del colegio. 

Estos temas me enervan, la verdad.


----------



## Gonorrea (1 Sep 2022)

Me ha hecho recordar este video.


----------



## baifo (1 Sep 2022)

Los padres ya deberían haber enseñado a ese chico a usar el peso de su cuerpo en su beneficio , tan solo con estampar contra el suelo a uno de los que graban y su vida cambia como la escena esa de regreso al futuro en la que el pardillo le rompe los morros al gallito, los padres deben estar atentos a estos detalles e inspirar confianza al niño , enseñarlo a defenderse y a no tener miedo , si en la vida vas con miedo te pisotean y no hay gobierno ni campaña lacrimógena que te salve de eso, todo lo contrario , lo que buscan es poner en el pedestal al débil porque ese es el tipo de futuros ciudadanos que les interesa.


----------



## Ser_tú (1 Sep 2022)

Profesores hijos de puta, como siempre. Luego se suicida y salen diciendo que no pasaba nada, que nunca habían visto nada… y el jefe de estudios, que abrirán una investigación y bla bla bla

Sois cómplices hijos de puta, a ver si os enteráis


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Sep 2022)

Si les tira una silla a la cabeza y se la parten se hubiera acabado todo el problema.


En cuanto te enfrentas a estos gilipollas, aunque pierdas, se les acaba la tontería porque ya los metes en problemas. Va al que no se defiende y por eso animan a los chavales a que no se defiendan porque es malo y patriarcal. Nos quieren cobardes y sumismos.


Y el padre del chaval va al colegio y le calza tres ostias al niño que acosa al gordo y forma tal pifostio en el colegio que vas a ver como las autoridades meten mano. Y lo digo porque lo vi, que los funcivagos pasan de todo hasta que se forma lio y peligran sus puestos.


----------



## Lobo macho (1 Sep 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Los niños siempre han sido unos hijos de puta y cada vez lo van a ser más, porque lo aprenden de sus padres y cada vez hay más hijos de puta en general.



Estoy de acuerdo.
*Yo diría que cada vez hay más psicópatas.*
La escuela es una selva, o muerdes o te muerden. Y por lo general los profes miran para otro lado, salvo que hagan bullying por ser maricón o trans, entonces sí ponen todo el cuidado.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2022)

En vez de llorar como una nena, el MIERDA GORDO debería hace dieta, y gym, menos tartitas y más flexiones.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal, en el paisos catalans se canta en dialecto catalán.


----------



## Autómata (1 Sep 2022)

No todos los niños tienen la capacidad de ser asertivos o llegado un caso extremo de responder ante una agresión verbal con una agresión física. El niño del video se ve que se refugia en el móvil con una actitud de evitación.

Cuando te machacan la autoestima entras en un círculo vicioso del que es difícil salir y se necesita apoyo. A ver si vamos a revictimizar al chaval por no ponerse a dar ostias a toda la clase.


----------



## Fausto1880 (1 Sep 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y los padres les justifican.
> También os digo que en alto porcentaje si el hijo hace bullying el padre o la madre es de lo peor.
> En el insti tenía una vecina hdgp multifollada que me hizo bullying y encima no tenía ovarios a partirse la cara conmigo me enviaba a una amiga suya.
> Cuando la plante cara a las 2 la tipa se cago y encima me mandó al padre otro hdgp
> ...



ĎVD, guapa, deja de prestarle la cuenta a los nenes, que escriben fatal.


----------



## El_Dioni (1 Sep 2022)

si fuese niña, sale en antena3 en la seccion de deportes y todo


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> No todos los niños tienen la capacidad de ser asertivos o llegado un caso extremo de responder ante una agresión verbal con una agresión física. El niño del video se ve que se refugia en el móvil con una actitud de evitación.
> 
> Cuando te machacan la autoestima entras en un círculo vicioso del que es difícil salir y se necesita apoyo. A ver si vamos a revictimizar al chaval por no ponerse a dar ostias a toda la clase.



Ahí tienen que intervenir los responsables adultos, profesores o monitores... poner orden y hacer actividades colaborativas entre los niños. Y al que se pase de vivo, ponerlo firme.

Pero los profesores estarán diciendo a ver si se suicida el puto gordo y tengo menos larvas en clase por el mismo sueldo.


----------



## Hipotecator (1 Sep 2022)

el bulling, acoso publico, insultos, etc., son perfectamente denunciables... Los que se tienen que poner las pilas son los padres o tutores del chaval... Visita al medico para un parte de lesiones, incluyendo psicologo. Y denuncia inmediata. A la tercera denuncia "alegalmente" (por legitima defensa) puede pasar a cuchil.... a todo aquel que se atreva a decirle algo.



Menos lloriqueo y mas inteligencia de los tutores que cuiden a ese chaval, que los traumas se los coman en la casa de otro.




==========================================


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Hipotecator dijo:


> el bulling, acoso publico, insultos, etc., son perfectamente denunciables... Los que se tienen que poner las pilas son los padres o tutores del chaval... Visita al medico para un parte de lesiones, incluyendo psicologo. Y denuncia inmediata. A la tercera denuncia "alegalmente" (por legitima defensa) puede pasar a cuchil.... a todo aquel que se atreva a decirle algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Padres vs Institución pública

Como sea un colegio público, es más probable que el gordo se vuelva un alfa y se ponga a repartir hostias con la ayuda de los aliens a que le ganen una denuncia a una institución pública.


----------



## Fausto1880 (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Joder con los putos boomers. Para vuestros padres y profesores no erais muy diferentes a cualquier animal de granja y en consecuencia fuisteis educados, a ostias, como se educa a una bestia de carga. Vosotros sois los que perteneceis a un modelo de sociedad caduco y obsoleto y vosotros sois los que lastrais la transición hacia una sociedad con valores menos primitivos, donde prime la inteligencia por encima de todo. Ponéis todo de vuestra parte para que otros sufran la vida de mierda que vosotros tuvisteis, eso os proporciona cierto alivio karmatico. Es imposible que aportéis nada inteligente porque nadie da lo que no tiene. Pero creo que al menos deberíais tener la decencia de cerrar vuestro pico de boomers y morir en silencio, bastante daño habéis hecho ya.



Eres tú el que está muy equivocado si crees que puedes ir razonándole a los críos.
La gente es distinta. Con algunos te servirá siempre. Con muchos habrá momentos en los que no puedas razonar y con otros muchos no te servirá casi nunca.


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Los padres del gordito podrían ir a hablar con los padres de los acosadores, para que estos tomasen medidas. Eso funcionaba bien no hace tanto tiempo.

Ahora como los padres del gordo hagan eso, le pegan a los padres y al gordo cuando lo pillen le meten más fuerte por chivato.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Iba a poner el gif de ese niño gordo que le hace un bodyslam perfecto a un bully


----------



## Cormac (1 Sep 2022)

La infancia debería ser una época feliz para cualquier niño. 
Dicho esto, no entiendo que pinta con un móvil en el colegio un niño de 11 años.


----------



## Chocochomocho (1 Sep 2022)

A mí en los casos de bullying, sobretodo lo que he visto, en mi época un compañero de un curso anterior a mí se suicidio un fin de semana, es la inoperancia que tienen los profesores cuando es algo que ve hasta un ciego en cinco minutos.


----------



## stuka (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.




Muy bien, héroe. Me has emocionado.


----------



## kdkilo (1 Sep 2022)

Dan ganas de ir a buscar a cada niño y darle una ostia con mano a abierta y luego a los padres y hacerles lomismo


----------



## Pasta (1 Sep 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> A mí en los casos de bullying, sobretodo lo que he visto, en mi época un compañero de un curso anterior a mí se suicidio un fin de semana, es la inoperancia que tienen los profesores cuando es algo que ve hasta un ciego en cinco minutos.



Qué putada.

Además, no es inoperancia ("que es ineficaz o no produce el efecto deseado"). Es *negligencia* ("falta de cuidado, aplicación y diligencia de una persona en lo que hace, en especial en el cumplimiento de una obligación."). Y debería estar gravemente penada.


----------



## weyler (1 Sep 2022)

toda la vida se metieron con el gordo, con el de las gafas etc. y no ocurrian estos berrinches " no quiero vivir" 

otra cosa curiosa es que que lleven 4 años burlandose ¿en 4 años no se le ocurrio ponerse a dieta y no ser un gordo? 

¿encima invita a tarta a unos que dice que llevan 4 años metiendose con el? 

la respuesta esta en entrar en el link y ver la pinta que tiene el hermano


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> ¿Y qué ganas denunciando al colegio? Esos niños rata lo van a sguir acosando en la calle, o cuando vaya a hacer cualquier actividad a otra parte. Lo que hay que darles a los crios son herramientas para gestionar esas situaciones, lo primero pasar de ellos como la mierda que son, y lo segundo es, si se pasan, responderles, y si van a peor darles una paliza. En la vida real la gentuza es mucho más puta que esos crios, como dice @ATARAXIO , es una excelente oportunidad para que aprenda a combatir la basura infrahumana que se encontrará en este mundo, lo malo es que al parecer sus padres no le han enseñado a gestionar esas situaciones porque lo que no debería hacer es separarse del grupo y mostrarse afectado.



Precisamente los otros niños lo que buscan es una Víctima que se sienta afectado, porque sino no les hace gracia al juego.

En mi instituto había un compañero de clase que se había quemado en un accidente de coche y tenía la cara completamente deformada como freddy kruger. 
Le llamaban churrasco.
Él nunca jamás se sintió acomplejado ni se daba por aludido, de hecho jugaba bien al fútbol , incluso tenía novia y más gallito que nadie.

La tal su naturalidad que olvidábamos su aspecto.









Un robot sufre bullying de un grupo de niños abusones


Científicos japoneses están enseñando a los robots a evitar el acoso humano




quo.eldiario.es


----------



## trellat (1 Sep 2022)

los monitores hicieron la vista *gorda*


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Ser_tú dijo:


> Profesores hijos de puta, como siempre. Luego se suicida y salen diciendo que no pasaba nada, que nunca habían visto nada… y el jefe de estudios, que abrirán una investigación y bla bla bla
> 
> Sois cómplices hijos de puta, a ver si os enteráis



Y a esos, se le sumarán los que dicen que la selección natural ha actuado, cuando en realidad los que han actuado son una pandilla de hienas que deberían dedicar el tiempo a estar estudiando.
Que no dudarán más tarde, cuando se incorporen al mundo laboral, en ser los más arrastrados y chivatos a disposición de su amo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.
> 
> Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien. Algunos terminaban vomitando. Y lo mejor de todo es que TENIAN RAZON.
> 
> Benditos Franciscanos.



No si lo dices en serio,pero en el primer año de instituto mis padres me matricularon en Los Salesianos para evitar que el bullying del colegio público me persiguiera al BUP.
Fue mano de santo.Si llegabas tarde a clase,al despacho del director.Si corrías por los pasillos,al director.Ni gritos ni comportamientos agresivos o te ibas al director.
No se andaban con tonterías,procuraban integrar a todos los alumnos y solo tuve un leve encontronazo con un tal Ivan,que se solucionó plantándole cara.En el público fue imposible pararlo porque eran muchos y muy agresivos contra mi y los profes y la directora no hicieron nada,a pesar de que mis padres fueron a quejarse de la situación varías veces.
Falta educación y mucha disciplina.


----------



## trellat (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes entre gritos de putes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.



eso es, que tire de cheira el gordo y menos lloros.
Mas vale caer gordo que serlo tan solo, y mantecosos ademas


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.
> 
> Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien. Algunos terminaban vomitando. Y lo mejor de todo es que TENIAN RAZON.
> 
> Benditos Franciscanos.



Todos los colegas que tengo de colegios privados religiosos están completa y totalmente colgados ... Pero lo paso de puta madre con ellos .. jajajajajja


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.
> 
> Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien. Algunos terminaban vomitando. Y lo mejor de todo es que TENIAN RAZON.
> 
> Benditos Franciscanos.



No si lo dices en serio,pero en el primer año de instituto mis padres me matricularon en Los Salesianos para evitar que el bullying del colegio público me persiguiera al BUP.
Fue mano de santo.Si llegabas tarde a clase,al despacho del director.Si corrías por los pasillos,al director.Ni gritos ni comportamientos agresivos o te ibas al director.
No se andaban con tonterías,procuraban integrar a todos los alumnos y solo tuve un leve encontronazo con un tal Ivan,que se solucionó plantándole cara.En el público fue imposible pararlo porque eran muchos y muy agresivos contra mi y los profes y la directora no hicieron nada,a pesar de que mis padres fueron a quejarse de la situación varías veces.
Falta educación y mucha disciplina.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No si lo dices en serio,pero en el primer año de instituto mis padres me matricularon en Los Salesianos para evitar que el bullying del colegio público me persiguiera al BUP.
> Fue mano de santo.Si llegabas tarde a clase,al despacho del director.Si corrías por los pasillos,al director.Ni gritos ni comportamientos agresivos o te ibas al director.
> No se andaban con tonterías,procuraban integrar a todos los alumnos y solo tuve un leve encontronazo con un tal Ivan,que se solucionó plantándole cara.*En el público fue imposible pararlo porque eran muchos y muy agresivos contra mi y los profes y la directora no hicieron nada,a pesar de que mis padres fueron a quejarse de la situación varías veces.*
> Falta educación y mucha disciplina.



Zona de Madric del publico?


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Sep 2022)

LA MALDAD ES ALGO INNATO EN EL SER HUMANO NO SE DE QUE COÑO OS ASOMBRAIS. 

EL HOMBRE ES UN LOBO PARA EL HOMBRE


----------



## Lars Niedergessäs (1 Sep 2022)

¿Y la paloma de la paz que se ve al fondo no hizo nada?


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> No todos los niños tienen la capacidad de ser asertivos o llegado un caso extremo de responder ante una agresión verbal con una agresión física. El niño del video se ve que se refugia en el móvil con una actitud de evitación.
> 
> Cuando te machacan la autoestima entras en un círculo vicioso del que es difícil salir y se necesita apoyo. A ver si vamos a revictimizar al chaval por no ponerse a dar ostias a toda la clase.



Aunque se machaque en el gym y les de con una silla en la cabeza, los cabecillas y precursores del bullyng que actúan en modo manada, ya procuran quitarse de en medio y que el sillazo se lo lleve el más tonto del grupo porque son cobardes por naturaleza.


*Causas del bullying*
Las causas del acoso escolar residen, ante todo, en *el abusivo, generalmente víctima a su vez de padres abusivos*, hogares disfuncionales y probablemente una carga de violencia.

Sus razones para el abuso pueden ser de distinto tipo, desde un reclamo inconsciente de afecto, envidia del chico del que abusa o distintas dinámicas cercanas a la psicopatía que denotan una preocupante ausencia de empatía. Además, *muchos abusivos pueden presentar distintos grados de enfermedades mentales* o de taras emocionales.

Por otro lado, *el clima de la institución educativa puede ser más o menos propicio para el bullying*. Instituciones demasiado rígidas, en las que un orden implacable impide la comunicación entre alumnos y docentes, o por el contrario, instituciones sin ningún tipo de orden y disciplina, pueden ser favorables para el surgimiento de este tipo de conductas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Sep 2022)

Otra ostia a la madre del niño por hinchale a bollicaos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Sep 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Que pena no poder explicarte fisiología en persona.
> Ibas a entender desde primero hasta posgrado.



tu lo único de lo que entiendes es de mamar pollas y sorber lefa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

Y así señores es como se gesta una posible futura masacre del chaval hacia sus compañeros y quien pase por allí.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Sep 2022)

Mano de santo:









Bully gets rocked by big kid! Video - Pinkbike


...




m.pinkbike.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.



No todo el mundo es igual, y menos en una suciedad donde desde que naciste te han dicho que la violencia está mal y si eres un hombre eres un puto machito de mierda.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Zona de Madric del publico?



No,en Tenerife,buena zona,sin mezcla etnica(solo un par moros que eran tranquilos).
Todo empezó porque me rechazaron por ser “goda” desde el primer día que llegue.Y de ahí siguio el acoso creciendo por ser “empollona” y ya por cualquier cosa.
Fue horrible y fue acoso psicológico y agresion fisica.Niños y niñas también.Las profesoras lo veían todo y no hicieron nada.
Llegar a Los Salesianos fue como llegar al cielo.Cuando llegue al público de Tenerife,venía de escuela de monjas en la península,donde nunca tuve ningún problema y era feliz.La disciplina era estricta también desde parvulitos.
Mudarnos a Tenerife me jodio la infancia y casi que el resto de mi vida porque esto es una cosa que ,en mi caso,me ha modulado el carácter para siempre.


----------



## Ederall (1 Sep 2022)

A un gordito de mi instituto le tenían la vida amargada 3 gitanillos, un día se harto, se fue a por uno, lo engancho de la cintura poniéndolo bocaabajo y lo lanzó contra el suelo, el gitano perdió en el momento una paleta y un colmillo, jamás le volvieron a decir nada.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Lars Niedergessäs dijo:


> ¿Y la paloma de la paz que se ve al fondo no hizo nada?




Gracias por hacerme reir porque estaba ya por ir allá a darles de hostias a los padres y a los profesores.

De esas niñas ya hijas de puta no se puede esperar nada, mirad como cantan eso como sus padres. Y el gordo no las puede tocar, y yo si fuera a repartir tampoco. El gordo está jodido aunque aprenda judo, si les retuerce el brazo le hacen un interrogatorio con bombilla en la habitación del director que sale no binario. 

Súcubos sin alma a la caza de algún Johnny Pollatatuada y algún pagafantas desgraciado en 4 o 5 años, como si lo viera.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Sep 2022)

si fuera mi hijo lo tranquilizaría y lo prepararía poco a poco psicológicamente para que el día menos pensado que vaya a la escuela, uno de los que le diga gordo se lo apunte en la mente, y escoja un momento que lo pille desprevenido para darle una buena ostia en la nariz, lo tire al suelo rápido y lo reviente a puñetazos como un psicópata sin mediar palabra, como los gorilas

y cuando acabe, que pregunte pegando gritos quien es el siguiente en llamarle gordo

tendría todo mi apoyo cuando los profesores dijeran cualquier gilipollez o lo castiguen

así se acaban las tonterías


----------



## Mitramaster2 (1 Sep 2022)

Parece ser que es una actividad veraniega organizada por Ayuntamiento en instalaciones de un colegio. En este caso, los responsables son los monitores municipales y, por supuesto, los progenitores por procrear semejantes psicópatas, algún o alguna futura política y sindical saldrá de ahí.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No,en Tenerife,buena zona,sin mezcla etnica(solo un par moros que eran tranquilos).
> Todo empezó porque me rechazaron por ser “goda” desde el primer día que llegue.Y de ahí siguio el acoso creciendo por ser “empollona” y ya por cualquier cosa.
> Fue horrible y fue acoso psicológico y agresion fisica.Niños y niñas también.Las profesoras lo veían todo y no hicieron nada.
> Llegar a Los Salesianos fue como llegar al cielo.Cuando llegue al público de Tenerife,venía de escuela de monjas en la península,donde nunca tuve ningún problema y era feliz.La disciplina era estricta también desde parvulitos.
> Mudarnos a Tenerife me jodio la infancia y casi que el resto de mi vida porque esto es una cosa que ,en mi caso,me ha modulado el carácter para siempre.




"Y de ahí siguio el acoso creciendo por ser “empollona” y ya por cualquier cosa."

Ese infierno lo vivió el más pequeño de mis hermanos y la hija de una buena amiga, por ser los "empollones" de la clase.
Afortunadamente pudieron cambiar de Instituto.

Yo no lo he vivido, peleas las teníamos todos casi todos los día de clase, pero entonces no se conocía que de modo tan cobarde y como hienas, toda la clase dedicara su esfuerzo y su tiempo a maltratar a una persona.


----------



## Atotrapo (1 Sep 2022)

Es una pena que pasen estas cosas y más en niños que les acabas jodiendo la posterior adolescencia y les queda trauma.

De hecho debería haber un código disciplinario para todos los centros educativos con protocolos de actuación, la realidad que hay algún aviso que queda en una riña sin consecuencias o se pase del tema, porque luego se producen suicidios o casos como el del profesor de Barcelona que asesinaron que le pegaron un tiro de ballesta y nos preguntamos porque pasan estas cosas o porque los críos pierden la cabeza y les importa una mierda las consecuencias que puedan tener sus actos.


----------



## Marvelita (1 Sep 2022)

La culpa es de los padres:

- El chaval a todas luces no tiene amigos en el cole, llevar una tarta no le hara tener amigos.
- Los padres tenian que meter a su hijo a una actividad INDIVIDUAL tipo karate, judo, boxeo, lucha en donde su constitución gruesa sea una ventaja y, de esta forma, ganar confianza en si mismo; solo le dejaria como deporte de equipo meterse en rugby, futbol americano, lacroise o deportes similares de choque puro. Al mismo tiempo los padres deberian decirle al chaval que se defienda; y cuando el tirillas avispadillo de turno le insulte le lenvante por los aires y le deje tiritando en el suelo, como le enseño su profe de judo, el resto de chavalillos le tomaran mas en serio. Le llamaran mierdagordo, pero diran "cuidado con el mierdagordo que mira lo que le hice a nosequien".

Y digo individual, porque mi experiencia en la vida es que si eres varon estas jodidamente solo. Tus amigos te dejaran por las novias, y salvo que te busques una novia con altas probabilidades de que se vaya con otro, la vida la afrontas solo con muy pocos apoyos o ninguno.

A ciertas edades la violencia si es la solucion, desde luego que seguro que sus padres le diran eso de que la violencia no soluciona nada y que si un niño le insulta se lo diga a un profe. Mierda pura.

PD: si en vez de niño fuera niña, le diria lo mismo.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

*Existen muchas formas de bullying o prácticas de acoso escolar, tales como:*


*Bloqueo social.* Consiste en fomentar u organizar la marginación o el aislamiento social de la víctima, prohibiéndole participar en actividades sociales o deportivas, excluyéndolo de dinámicas de grupo, o incluso exigiendo al grupo que nadie le dirija la palabra, bajo amenaza de sufrir su misma suerte.


*Hostigamiento.* Bajo este nombre se incluyen diversas dinámicas de acoso, persecución e intimidación sistemáticas, que insisten en un mensaje de desprecio, desconsideración, humillación, ridiculización e incluso odio.


*Manipulación social.* Se llama así a los intentos por distorsionar la imagen pública de un compañero o compañera, indisponiendo a terceros en su contra, inventando acusaciones, implicándolo en problemas con otros, para fomentar una apreciación negativa del grupo que luego conduzca a mayores agresiones.


*Coacción y coerción.* Es decir, conductas intimidatorias que buscan forzar a la víctima a llevar acciones o a decir cosas en contra de su propia voluntad, bajo amenaza de violencia física, de violencia social o de otra índole. Esto le impone a la víctima un estigma de debilidad, indefensión o sumisión, para ubicar al abusivo en una posición de poder o de autoridad.


*Violencia.* Este es el punto más visible de todos, que traspasa la línea de la integridad corporal y puede hacer daños físicos pasajeros o permanentes. La agresión física puede darse en distintos niveles, yendo del maltrato simple a las golpizas e incluso a la violencia sexual.


*Ciberacoso o cyberbulling.* Se llama así al acoso que se produce a través de las redes sociales, mediante la difamación, exhibición indeseada de la vida privada, secuestro de cuentas y de material personal, etc.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No todo el mundo es igual, y menos en una suciedad donde desde que naciste te han dicho que la violencia está mal y si eres un hombre eres un puto machito de mierda.



Indefensión aprendida. Quieren modular a los niños cómo a los elefantes circenses.
El feminismo colaborador necesario en la futura esclavitud del hombre blanco heterosexual.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Sep 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En mi época quien tenía un hermano mayor, estaba libre de movidas...
> 
> Se respetaba la autoridad de alguien más mayor



sep

se respeta al que te puede dar de fostias

como en la carcel

siempre ha sido así


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Las Elites tienen razón, aunque me joda admitirlo.
> 
> Es necesaria una despoblación radical pero YA (empezando por las propias élites).



Aunque parezca mentira hace tiempo que estamos en el camino ,la tasa de fertilidad mundial de 1975 era 4,16 hijos por mujer ; la actual es de 2.40 hijos por mujer. 
Los que hemos nacido del 80 para adelante vamos a ver cómo la población mundial se estabiliza y deja de crecer ,las generaciones siguientes verán crecimientos negativos. 
Es en mi opinión inexorable , hay demasiados factores que confluyen para que la población humana tenga que descender : espeluznante el descenso acumulado de la fertilidad humana , la imparable incorporación de la mujer al mundo del trabajo en zonas en vías de desarrollo ( y sabemos que este es un factor destructor de natalidad )... Y tampoco la esperanza de vida tiene ya demasiado recorrido ,países como Somalia ,Mali o Sudán rondan los 60 años y occidente lleva 25 años estancado en los 80 años . 

Lo que sobran en el mundo no son las personas son los hijos de puta .


----------



## arandel (1 Sep 2022)

Aquí todo el mundo es culpable. Primero los maltratadores, segundo los padres de los maltratadores, tercero los padres del chaval, cuarto la sociedad donde ha crecido el chaval donde le han enseñado que defenderse está mal y por el último el crío que no se rebela contra esos hijos de puta que le están arruinando la vida.


----------



## lefebre (1 Sep 2022)

Un día estás llamando insistentemente gordo al gordo de la clase, y cuando te das cuenta estás insistentemente llamando carapolla al alcalde feo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Sep 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Al próximo cumpleaños en lugar de tarta que compre una MG 42 y regale ráfagas de agradecimiento a sus compañeros. Luego empezarán los debates de gusana griso y sus "expertos"




El dia que explote esto va a haber muchos subnormales, no solo los hijos de la gran puta de niños de mierda que acosan a este chico, que se van a quedar con una cara ridicula con la primera hostia, puñalada o bala que van a recibir del que menos se lo esperen


----------



## JyQ (1 Sep 2022)

A los niños hay que enseñarles a que le den hostias al abusón, deben reaccionar a la amenaza.
Siempre de la forma más rastrera, patadas en los huevos, tierra en los ojos, palo en la espalda, cualquier cosa vale.
Si ven que estás mu loco, no vuelven.
Es la mejor solución contra el bullying, demostrar al abusón que contigo tonterías las justas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Sep 2022)

*Problemas de niños rata del siglo XXI
En los patios de los años 80, los de la EGB, el gordulio, con furia de 100 cochinos, habría hinchado a ostias a los abusadores, sanamente.
El cura del recreo habría repartido collejas entre unos y otros, y ala, pa casa a comer bollicaos todos mientras ves Barrio Sesamo.
Como mucho si se repite la escena, una llamada a los padres de los niños, que hincharían a ostias a sus vástagos por dar por saco al padre Damian del colegio.


FALTAN OSTIAS, FALTA SANGRE. VES AL NIÑOGORDORATA AHI LLORANDO COMO UN BLANDO, CON EL PUTO MOVIL ATONTAO.
SANGREEEEEEEEE.*


----------



## arandel (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



El problema es que les enseñan de pequeños que marcar territorio está mal. Por ejemplo a un sobrino le estaban dando tremenda reprimenda, porque vino otro niño y sin venir a cuento le pega un guantazo, le quita un muñeco y se va corriendo. El sobrino le persigue hasta alcanzarlo y en el forcejeo de recuperar el muñeco el otro cae al suelo. Pues no veas la madre como estaba y yo flipando diciendo <pero si es culpa del otro , si este estaba tranquilo jugando y el otro ha venido y le ha cruzado la cara de la nada > pues no veas que eso no se hace que no puede ir pegando... Luego cuando llegan ya a tener 10 años están completamente indefensos. Por eso se ven imágenes de entre 3-4 muslim son suficientes para tener un barrio entero acojonado.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> La culpa es de los padres:
> 
> - El chaval a todas luces no tiene amigos en el cole, llevar una tarta no le hara tener amigos.
> - Los padres tenian que meter a su hijo a una actividad INDIVIDUAL tipo karate, judo, boxeo, lucha en donde su constitución gruesa sea una ventaja y, de esta forma, ganar confianza en si mismo; solo le dejaria como deporte de equipo meterse en rugby, futbol americano, lacroise o deportes similares de choque puro. Al mismo tiempo los padres deberian decirle al chaval que se defienda; y cuando el tirillas avispadillo de turno le insulte le lenvante por los aires y le deje tiritando en el suelo, como le enseño su profe de judo, el resto de chavalillos le tomaran mas en serio. Le llamaran mierdagordo, pero diran "cuidado con el mierdagordo que mira lo que le hice a nosequien".
> ...



Eso fue lo que le planteamos a mi padre ante el acoso que el más pequeño de mis hermanos venia padeciendo en su instituto, hasta que afortunadamente se pudo trasladar a otro.

Se pudo trasladar al Instituto Beatriz Galindo, (los de Madrid deben de haber oído hablar de ese instituto) y allí eso del bulling no existía.

Mi padre se negó a que aprendiese boxeo o artes marciales, y decidió que aprendiese a tocar la guitarra.  
Mano de santo, menudo pájaro esta hecho el menor de mis hermanos, hoy en día se tiene montado un chiringuito en la red que le da muy bien de comer.

De todas las maneras aquella mala experiencia le dejo marcado.

El traslado de centro es la única solución en estos casos, si es que queda algún centro de estudios en España donde no se practique esa actividad, que en mi opinión es promovida y permitida desde las autoridades.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Sep 2022)

A esa edad, 6-9 meses de judo y al gordoharinas le acaba comiendo la polla la profesora de manualidades. Y quizás tb alguna madre, para que no pegue a su hijo...

Solo hace falta ver el pelo que lleva el chaval para saber quien lleva los pantalones en casa...


----------



## SuperDios (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes entre gritos de putes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.
> 
> Alguien bajo esa presión psicológica diaria puede actuar de forma enajenada e impredecible haciéndose daño el o a los DEMAS, y por supuesto siempre mejor los demás antes que él. Las probabilidades de que ocurra una cosa u otra en un cuadro de agitación psicomotriz severa son del 50/50. Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa psiquiátrica perfecta para hacerlo y ser cuasinimputable tanto por edad como por condición.



Gruñidos gorgoteantes de los bullis, al recibir salvajes puñaladas en el vientre con bardeo albaceteño MANDA!

Tripadas desparramándose por el suelo, como ristras de chorizos embadurnados de jiña MANDA!

Sangrías BROOTALES por venas cavas abdominales seccionadas por completo, junto a mierda brotada como un fetidísimo geiser de intestinos rajados MANDA!

Profesorado cagando masilla entre alaridos de terror ante la dantesca escena, MANDA!

Se acababa el bullying en ese colegio desde ya, y por los siglos de los siglos... AMÉN!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

SuperDios dijo:


> Gruñidos gorgoteantes de los bullis, al recibir salvajes puñaladas en el vientre con bardeo albaceteño MANDA!
> 
> Tripadas desparramándose por el suelo, como ristras de chorizos embadurnados de jiña MANDA!
> 
> ...



ALABADO SEA LOL


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Sep 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Y cuando luego te llamen los profesores para analizar el comportamiento del niño les pones a caer de un burro por no haberle defendido ellos y les dices de todo. Porque su obligación es parar eso a la primera, como ya han dicho. También fui a colegio de curas en los 70-80 y jamás hubo nada de esto. Las típicas peleas individuales sí, pero jamás este tipo de acoso de todo un grupo contra uno. Jamás se hubiera permitido esto. Tampoco había este hijoputismo cobarde de todos contra uno.



es que si tu hijo revienta a otro, no le va a pasar nada, unos días de expulsión... y?

eso no te va a lastrar cuando seas mayor, cero lastre

hay que hacer las cosas bien y con cabeza en esta sociedad estúpida de mierda

y cuando vuelva al cole lo mirarán con miedo, y alguno con admiración


----------



## gester (1 Sep 2022)

arandel dijo:


> El problema es que les enseñan de pequeños que marcar territorio está mal. Por ejemplo a un sobrino le estaban dando tremenda reprimenda, porque vino otro niño y sin venir a cuento le pega un guantazo, le quita un muñeco y se va corriendo. El sobrino le persigue hasta alcanzarlo y en el forcejeo de recuperar el muñeco el otro cae al suelo. Pues no veas la madre como estaba y yo flipando diciendo <pero si es culpa del otro , si este estaba tranquilo jugando y el otro ha venido y le ha cruzado la cara de la nada > pues no veas que eso no se hace que no puede ir pegando... Luego cuando llegan ya a tener 10 años están completamente indefensos. Por eso se ven imágenes de entre 3-4 muslim son suficientes para tener un barrio entero acojonado.



Indefensión aprendida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No,en Tenerife,buena zona,sin mezcla etnica(solo un par moros que eran tranquilos).
> Todo empezó porque me rechazaron por ser “goda” desde el primer día que llegue.Y de ahí siguio el acoso creciendo por ser “empollona” y ya por cualquier cosa.
> Fue horrible y fue acoso psicológico y agresion fisica.Niños y niñas también.Las profesoras lo veían todo y no hicieron nada.
> Llegar a Los Salesianos fue como llegar al cielo.Cuando llegue al público de Tenerife,venía de escuela de monjas en la península,donde nunca tuve ningún problema y era feliz.La disciplina era estricta también desde parvulitos.
> Mudarnos a Tenerife me jodio la infancia y casi que el resto de mi vida porque esto es una cosa que ,en mi caso,me ha modulado el carácter para siempre.



La infancia y la adolescencia marcan para siempre.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (1 Sep 2022)

Menuda panda de hijos de puta. Esos crios, sus padres y especialmente los docentes y monitores que han permitido ese acto asqueroso.

Pobre chaval, ojala tuviera unas decadas menos para partir la cara a esa panda de inhumanos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

arandel dijo:


> El problema es que les enseñan de pequeños que marcar territorio está mal. Por ejemplo a un sobrino le estaban dando tremenda reprimenda, porque vino otro niño y sin venir a cuento le pega un guantazo, le quita un muñeco y se va corriendo. El sobrino le persigue hasta alcanzarlo y en el forcejeo de recuperar el muñeco el otro cae al suelo. Pues no veas la madre como estaba y yo flipando diciendo <pero si es culpa del otro , si este estaba tranquilo jugando y el otro ha venido y le ha cruzado la cara de la nada > pues no veas que eso no se hace que no puede ir pegando... Luego cuando llegan ya a tener 10 años están completamente indefensos. Por eso se ven imágenes de entre 3-4 muslim son suficientes para tener un barrio entero acojonado.



Por eso es muy importante la figura del padre, porque la madre también le dirá que no se pega, porque ellas viven toda su vida en el mundo de la piruleta. El padre tiene que estar ahí para decirle una y otra vez que si te insultan, insultas, y si te pegan, pegas.


----------



## Tblls (1 Sep 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> es que si tu hijo revienta a otro, no le va a pasar nada, unos días de expulsión... y?
> 
> eso no te va a lastrar cuando seas mayor, cero lastre
> 
> ...



A mí me expulsaron dos días de clase en el instituto porque me hacían bullying y un día llego mi límite y le rompí un casco de moto en la cabeza a uno. Mano de santo. No solo es eso sino que encima me hice amigos de los más chungos.

Pero también es cierto que esta sociedad no hace nada por educación de los niños ni para evitar estos temas en ningún sitio en ningún país y es una pena y un claro ejemplo de un Estado fallido y una sociedad putrefacta.


----------



## pepeluismi (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.



La realidad luego no es como las pelis que os montáis.
Si fuera así y los que dices medianamente malos te la hubieran devuelto por triplicado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> es que si tu hijo revienta a otro, no le va a pasar nada, unos días de expulsión... y?
> 
> eso no te va a lastrar cuando seas mayor, cero lastre
> 
> ...



Así es. A mí me buscaron dos veces en el colegio y las dos veces me revolví, y en una de ellas le partí la nariz al otro. Es la única forma de hacerte respetar.


----------



## NIKK (1 Sep 2022)

Los algodones, niños de algodón.


----------



## jdblazquez (1 Sep 2022)

Recuerdo una vez en el colegio que un niño estaba acosando a mi hermano y no recuerdo si llego a pegarle. 

Pues llegue yo y una buena hostia al niño para que dejará de abusar y se acabó el problema. Y aqui estamos sin que haya pasado nada.


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Un conocido me explico que en el colegio donde iban sus hijas, uno de los alumnos era acosado. El profesorado lo sabia y lo veia y hacian la vista gorda, incluso los padres del acosado intento por todos los medios que los profesores hicieran algo pero vista gorda.
> Asi pues, los padres le indicaron al crio que supiera cuales eran los coches de esos profesores y les pinchara las 4 ruedas (no las cubre el seguro).
> El chico Lo hizo varias veces hasta que ya los profesores afectados se lo olian demasiado y llamaron a los padres a poner orden. ¿Sabéis lo que le dijeron los padres? HAGO LA VISTA GORDA, NO SE NADA.
> 
> ...



A mi sobrino le cogía en el patio del colegio un grandullón hijoputa y le daba de ostias para quitarle el dinero del bollo, mientras las maestras que estaban cuidando el patio estaban a lo suyo. Así estuvo durante un montón de tiempo hasta que descubrimos por qué llegaba a casa siempre sucio y con los zapatos destrozados. Tenía 6 años y estaba aterrorizado, nos costó mucho que nos contara lo que estaba pasándole.
Tuvimos que ir a hablar con la directora, una charo medio retrasada con pinta de porrera que hablaba de paz y amor y que aseguraba que estaban siempre encima de los niños en el recreo, medio sugiriendo que mi sobrino mentía o exageraba. Le dijimos que la próxima vez iba a recibir una buena denuncia, tras lo cual cogieron al grandullón hijoputa y le obligaron a pedirle perdón a mi sobrino. Nunca más.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso es muy importante la figura del padre, porque la madre también le dirá que no se pega, porque ellas viven toda su vida en el mundo de la piruleta. El padre tiene que estar ahí para decirle una y otra vez que si te insultan, insultas, y si te pegan, pegas.



Por eso quieren desligimitar, eliminar, boicotear la figura paterna. Es el obstáculo para esclavizar a los futuros hombres.


----------



## Avulense64 (1 Sep 2022)

Qué asco de sociedad, a ese niño hay que enseñarle a partir caras desde ya. Sin piedad, quien te acosa debe ser neutralizado.

Por cierto antiguamente no utilizábamos el espantoso anglicismo bullying y decíamos acoso, pero ahora nos hemos vuelto gilipollas, está claro.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Así es. A mí me buscaron dos veces en el colegio y las dos veces me revolví, y en una de ellas le partí la nariz al otro. Es la única forma de hacerte respetar.



sep

alguna fostia te puedes llevar por el camino, pero por lo menos que vean que no eres fácil, que te revuelves y que alguno puede recibir una en la boca o nariz y echar un buen chorro de sangre


----------



## klingsor (1 Sep 2022)

Publicitar estas cosas es más humillante para el chiquillo que la situación en sí. Están creando una generación de niños pompón guapísima.

A ver si aquí ningún progenitor tuvo movidas de neno.

Y vas, y aprendes, hosties.

K.


----------



## Larata (1 Sep 2022)

"Quiero creer que se trata de una cuestión de no saber lo que está pasando"

Ese es el primer error.


----------



## Larata (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.



¿Cómo que culpa del nene puta basura? ¿Tú no entiendes que hay chavales a los que no les sale hacer eso o que simplemente no son más fuertes que su agresor?


----------



## CommiePig (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, si el hijodeputa es el hermano por denunciarlo...........

igual que la menor violada, por denunciar

nos gobiernan hijos de satanas, así de claro


----------



## Larata (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes entre gritos de putes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.
> 
> Alguien bajo esa presión psicológica diaria puede actuar de forma enajenada e impredecible haciéndose daño el o a los DEMAS, y por supuesto siempre mejor los demás antes que él. Las probabilidades de que ocurra una cosa u otra en un cuadro de agitación psicomotriz severa son del 50/50. Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa psiquiátrica perfecta para hacerlo y ser cuasinimputable tanto por edad como por condición.



Hay que tener mucha sangre fría para apuñalar a otra persona con 11 años eh


----------



## Bien boa (1 Sep 2022)

La culpa es de los padres de todos esos putos niños asalvajados por no recibir educación, valores y moral en casa , algo que en su casa no saben ni lo que es porque les ponen la tv y la tableta desde que son bebés para que no molesten. Y si un profesor les llama la atención se presentan los padres de la larva a montar el pollo en el colegio. Que no vengan ahora con mariconadas, siembra tormentas y recogerás tempestades.

Muchos padres no estan preparados para educar a sus hijos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Sep 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Hay que tener mucha sangre fría para apuñalar a otra persona con 11 años eh



Cierto, es un plan poco viable aunque no imposible.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> A esa edad, 6-9 meses de judo y al gordoharinas le acaba comiendo la polla la profesora de manualidades. Y quizás tb alguna madre, para que no pegue a su hijo...
> 
> Solo hace falta ver el pelo que lleva el chaval para saber quien lleva los pantalones en casa...




Son niñas, no puede el gordo tocarlas. Los que hablan aqui de pegar a los bullis no razonan, el gordo está jodido frente a un grupo como ése de crias japutas.


----------



## chortinator (1 Sep 2022)

La enseñanza pogre es una mierda. En la enseñanza progre es donde mas casos de bullyng hay.


----------



## Eigentum (1 Sep 2022)

Me acuerdo cuando en 5° de EGB hicimos la broma a un compañero de amenazarlo con dibujos absurdos, al día siguiente toda la puta clase castigada y un puro que te cagas para todos incluidos los padres etc etc, joder que marrón.


----------



## chortinator (1 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Mala suerte. Si le hubieran dicho _maricón_, rápidamente habrían puesto en marcha el dispositivo interministerial contra la LGHJTfobia. Y ese colegio ahora mismo estaría tomado por psicólogas.




Lo peor de todo, es que este mensaje es real como la vida misma


----------



## Marvelita (1 Sep 2022)

> Le dijimos que la próxima vez iba a recibir una buena denuncia, tras lo cual cogieron al grandullón hijoputa y le obligaron a pedirle perdón a mi sobrino. Nunca más.



Como no tome medidas el colegio, las tomo yo, y no me importa ir a la carcel por hacer un favor a la humanidad.


----------



## Glokta (1 Sep 2022)

Esto era muy habitual en mi cole, ya seas gordo, orejon, feo, etc. Iba a decir que que los críos encima ahora con los móviles puedan grabarlo es una putada pero reflexionando lo prefiero, así se ve lo que ocurre y como los mayores pasan


----------



## Marvelita (1 Sep 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Eso fue lo que le planteamos a mi padre ante el acoso que el más pequeño de mis hermanos venia padeciendo en su instituto, hasta que afortunadamente se pudo trasladar a otro.
> 
> Se pudo trasladar al Instituto Beatriz Galindo, (los de Madrid deben de haber oído hablar de ese instituto) y allí eso del bulling no existía.
> 
> ...



Se puede tocar la guitarra y aprender boxeo

Lo siento, pero tu padre no hizo ni medio bien. Tu hermano sigue sin saber defenderse.


----------



## Disolucion (1 Sep 2022)

De que clase de subnormales adultos esta rodeado este niño que pensaron que llevar una tarta para sus "amiguitos" era buena idea. Una mierda como el sombrero de un picaor iba a llevar yo.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (1 Sep 2022)

Empiezo a leer "...el centro dispone de protocolos...", "...ponemos a disposición las herramientas..." y dispararse las ganas de prenderle fuego a todo ese entramado publi-burocrático.


----------



## Hamazo (1 Sep 2022)

La mayoría de los que le cantan son niñas, y estoy seguro que algún aprendíz de niñe. Vamos es que está más que calado el perfil, da igual la época. Recuerdo lo crueles que eran las tías entre ellas o los que no iban a su rollo. Aunque tuvieran 12 años.

Menuda guanta a mano abierta. Colegio progre tenia que ser.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Sep 2022)

Siempre han pasado estas cosas.
Lo que no pasaba era que se grabara.
Si se enteraba algún profesor te corria a capones por todo el colegio y, luego, se lo decía a tus padres que te volvían a correr a hostias hasta casa


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (1 Sep 2022)

A lo mejor la tarta iba petada de laxantes o viruela del mono....


----------



## Larata (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Cierto, es un plan poco viable aunque no imposible.



Veo más viable que el padre de ese crío le haga una visita al padre del cabecilla.


----------



## spica22 (1 Sep 2022)

Excepto que tenga una condición extraña de salud. 
Esto es culpa de la madre y esa familia de ese niño que no cuida su alimentación, no le enseña lo importante q es no sólo la alimentación saludable, sino la imagen q proyectamos y lo importante q será a lo largo de su vida. 
No puede controlar a los demás niños ni a sus familias, su educación o respeto. Pero si puede aprender a controlar su alimentación. Lo único q podemos cambiar somos nosotros mismos.


----------



## Romu (1 Sep 2022)

Este es el resultado de invertir dinero público en chorradas y dejar de invertir en EDUCACION.
El bullying existe en muchísimos colegios con la complicidad de la Dirección de la escuela y de los profesores.
Lo tapan con la frase "son cosas de niños".... menudo cinismo.


----------



## roquerol (1 Sep 2022)

Que los profesores miran para otro lado cuando hay bullying? sí. Que se hacen los dignos? también. Que cada vez tienen menos credibilidad? también.


----------



## roquerol (1 Sep 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Excepto que tenga una condición extraña de salud.
> Esto es culpa de la madre y esa familia de ese niño que no cuida su alimentación, no le enseña lo importante q es no sólo la alimentación saludable, sino la imagen q proyectamos y lo importante q será a lo largo de su vida.
> No puede controlar a los demás niños ni a sus familias, su educación o respeto. Pero si puede aprender a controlar su alimentación. Lo único q podemos cambiar somos nosotros mismos.



Siento usar el insulto, pero eres gilipollas. Necesitas ayuda.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La infancia y la adolescencia marcan para siempre.



Cierto,solo que si me hubiera quedado en la península y seguido en el cole de monjas y no hubiera sufrido todas estas experiencias negativas,tal vez hoy sería de manera diferente y mejor.
No hablo de un acoso flojito.Vomitaba los desayunos de nervios de tener que ir al colegio y me ingresaron en el hospital con úlcera de estómago por estres con 9 años.
Empezó todo con 7 añitos,me encuentro con esa jauría viniendo yo de un ambiente previo positivo y feliz.No se lo deseo a nadie.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (1 Sep 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Que los profesores miran para otro lado cuando hay bullying? sí. Que se hacen los dignos? también. Que cada vez tienen menos credibilidad? también.



Ahí es cuando se ponen a repetir como gallos lo de "se activaron todos los protocolos, ¡se activaron todos los protocolos!", cuando lo que quieren decir es "a nosotros no se nos puede culpar de nada, ¿eh?".
Que puto sentido de la responsabilidad se les va a enseñar a los alumnos con sus compañeros cuando los primeros que hacen la del avestruz son los profesores.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Se puede tocar la guitarra y aprender boxeo
> 
> Lo siento, pero tu padre no hizo ni medio bien. Tu hermano sigue sin saber defenderse.



Mi padre lo hizo muy bien.
Mi hermano ya no necesita aprender boxeo, está felizmente casado y se ha montado un chiringuito en la red con el que vive de puta madre.

La violencia, que tras un teclado es tan fácil de enaltecer, difícilmente te va a llevar a alguna parte.

Te lo dice uno que a los 18 años tuvo que cambiar de vida por hacer algo que no volvería a repetir y que en su momento, me pareció lo más normal que debía hacer.

Donde vivía, en la acera de mi portal en el transcurso de unos años mataron mas de 12 policías, recuerdo una mañana cuando iba al colegio tener que saltar por encima de un charco de sangre de un par de policías que habían tiroteado media hora antes.
Donde yo vivía se llevaron secuestrado a un Ministro de Defensa, algo que hoy en día, en nuestra sociedad es inconcebible que tan siquiera se pueda imaginar.

Y en las peleas entre las bandas, bandas que eran promovidas desde el Ministerio del Interior como más tarde se llegó a saber, se repartían hachazos como panes sin que la policía nunca llegase a a aparecer.

En una ocasión los policías persiguieron a uno que les había robado una moto, y estuvimos muy entretenidos toda esa tarde, sin que al ladrón la policía le pudiese llegar a detener.

Por que ¿Dónde ponemos el limite a la violencia?. 

¿Porqué en vez de darte dos bofetadas, mejor te machaco la cabeza hasta que te saque los sesos por las orejas?.

O ¿Mejor aún, ya que machacarte la cabeza puede ser muy cansado, mejor te saco las tripas con un buen corte de navaja?

Son preguntas y más preguntas, que entorno a la violencia una vez desatada, son difíciles de responder.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Sep 2022)

Me jode porque ese chaval es carne de suicidio y/o problemas mentales mientras las hienas van a salir indemnes. 

Deberian abrirle cuenta aqui, le calculo unos 100.000 mensajes cuando cumpla los 18


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Sep 2022)

Ese niño necesita un padre que le enseñe lo que los profesores no le enseñan. Al primer insulto da igual si viene de un niño niñe o niña coger la banqueta más cercana y estampársela en la cabeza al matón matona o matone de turno. Si es delante del profesor tanto mejor. Cuando sea mayor lo recordará con orgullo en lugar de querer suicidarse o ir dando tumbos por la vida.


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Sep 2022)

Recordáis "La Historia Interminable": "Gordo gordo te sentado en un bote..."
Esto no es nuevo.
El gordito de mi clase acabo haciendo rugby semiprofesional


----------



## Schopenhart (1 Sep 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????



Pues a ver si se los gana o no quiere ver la realidad y se autoengaña.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.
> 
> Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes



Los mamíferos y especialmente los humanos somos seres sociales y gregarios. Pasar la juventud solo suele acabar en graves problemas psicológicos muchas veces irreversibles.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Cierto,solo que si me hubiera quedado en la península y seguido en el cole de monjas y no hubiera sufrido todas estas experiencias negativas,tal vez hoy sería de manera diferente y mejor.
> No hablo de un acoso flojito.Vomitaba los desayunos de nervios de tener que ir al colegio y me ingresaron en el hospital con úlcera de estómago por estres con 9 años.
> Empezó todo con 7 añitos,me encuentro con esa jauría viniendo yo de un ambiente previo positivo y feliz.No se lo deseo a nadie.



¿Se lo dijiste a tus padres? ¿No había posibilidad de cambio de colegio? Claro tal y como lo cuentas, o te transformas en un monstruo (muriendo en el proceso) o te matan.


----------



## Guillotin (1 Sep 2022)

SuperDios dijo:


> Gruñidos gorgoteantes de los bullis, al recibir salvajes puñaladas en el vientre con bardeo albaceteño MANDA!
> 
> Tripadas desparramándose por el suelo, como ristras de chorizos embadurnados de jiña MANDA!
> 
> ...



Y el niño acaba su vida encerrado en un hospital psiquiátrico y sus padres indemnizan al colegio y a los profesores por el resto de su vida. Los cuales se dan de baja un año por depresión y cuando les den el alta se van de vacaciones a gastar el dinero de los padres de la criatura.

Colorín colorado este cuento se ha acabado. 

La solución es pedir el traslado del niño, que el director del centro y el profesorado sea expedientado de empleo y sueldo, hasta que rindan cuentas ante la justicia.

Mantengo que todo esto del bulling ha sido consentido y fomentado por las autoridades escolares.


----------



## elpaguitas (1 Sep 2022)

ostias para los capullos que aprendan a respetar, y ostias al lloron para que gane caracter.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Sep 2022)

Estas cosas han pasado toda la vida, lo verdaderamente preocupante es que ahora lo graban para difundirlo por las redes sociales. Por eso ser niño hoy en dia tiene que ser mas jodido que antes.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Sep 2022)

Asqueroso y repugnante. Ese niño tiene derecho a vivir una infancia feliz.

Vaya basura de padres de mierda tienen el resto de niños que los han educado como auténticos alimadas. ¿Y el puto centro qué mierdas espera para hacer algo al respecto?

Y a los dos o tres que hacen la gracieta de meterse con el niño llamándole “fanegas” o “gordo”, os partía la puta boca, hijos de la gran puta. Espero que pilléis un cancer terminal.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Eres un *hijo de puta.*


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ese niño necesita un padre que le enseñe lo que los profesores no le enseñan. Al primer insulto da igual si viene de un niño niñe o niña coger la banqueta más cercana y estampársela en la cabeza al matón matona o matone de turno. Si es delante del profesor tanto mejor. Cuando sea mayor lo recordará con orgullo en lugar de querer suicidarse o ir dando tumbos por la vida.



El caso si lo pensáis es que ni haría falta todo eso, sólo con avisar a los profesores...

Hoy en día aparentemente hay protocolos para todo, y en buena lógica los agresores, si no paran, podrían enfrentarse a cosas duras:


Protocolos de actuación en casos de acoso - Consejería de Desarrollo Educativo y Formación Profesional


----------



## Persea (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yA ESTA EL listo de mierda echando la culpa a los padres, no falla


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

elpaguitas dijo:


> ostias para los capullos que aprendan a respetar, y ostias al lloron para que gane caracter.



La verdad es que hay algo especialmente "mal", en la actitud de él, y lamentable en la de ellos por seguir: la víctima se queda parada ahí, soportándolo todo. Joder, si no les pegas, por lo menos vete, ¿pero por qué hace eso? Y si te siguen, vas directo a avisar a algún profesor (que no digo que sea mejor esto que partirles la boca, desde luego no puedo decirlo sin conocer a los profesores, pero desde luego mejor que no hacer nada es).


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (1 Sep 2022)

El pobre chaval *4 años* sufriendo y convirtiéndose en el rarito de la clase porque la familia debe ser de esas que piensan que s*i ignoras el problema, ya deja de existir*.

En 4 años podrían: 

- haberlo cambiado de colegio,

- denunciar o amenazar con denunciar al colegio, 

- denunciar o amenazar con denunciar a los padres de los otros niños, 

- cambiarle la dieta o dejar de empacharlo para que adelgace, 

- meterlo a algún deporte, 

- enseñarle a defenderse 

- o mínimo enseñarle a no arrastrarse ni llevarle regalitos a gente que te desprecia para intentar comprar su aceptación.


Nunca se va a poder domar al mundo para que no haga daño a tus críos, por eso hay que enseñarles desde pequeños a auto-protegerse ya sea a ostias o relacionándose para que un grupo lo proteja.

Pero no, ahora lo que está de moda es ''denunciarlo'' en las redes a toro pasado, encima *sin importar la humillación que supone para el crío verse expuesto* de esta manera. 

Muy bien, en dos días cuando el chaval se tire por un cerro, la culpa se la comerán toda los compañeros del colegio y todos se preguntarán si se podría haber hecho algo para evitarlo...


----------



## gester (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La verdad es que hay algo especialmente penoso en la actitud de él y lamentable en la de ellos por seguir: la víctima se queda parada ahí, soportándolo todo. Joder, si no les pegas, por lo menos vete, ¿pero por qué hace eso? Y si te siguen, vas directo a avisar a algún profesor (que no digo que sea mejor esto que partirles la boca, desde luego no puedo decirlo sin conocer a los profesores, pero desde luego mejor que no hacer nada es).



Indefensión aprendida. Miedo. Paralización. Hay muchas cosas que lo explican. Igual ya se lo ha dicho a los profesores otras veces y han pasado de el.


----------



## Tails (1 Sep 2022)

Profesores de la langostada pidiendo paguitas porque un alumno les dijo que hicieran algo


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Sep 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eres un *hijo de puta.*



Que pias maricon come pollas


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

A lo mejor hay una "ligera" manipulación en la historia:

el chaval víctima, compró la tarta para toda la clase, no para los que le cantan eso. Y los que le cantan eso son un par de imbéciles, a lo sumo tres, y el chaval pasa de la cara de ellos. 

Que no digo que no merezcan unas collejas bien fuertes, digo que a lo mejor la víctima es más fuerte de lo que parece. A saber.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> El pobre chaval *4 años* sufriendo y convirtiéndose en el rarito de la clase porque la familia debe ser de esas que piensan que s*i ignoras el problema, ya deja de existir*.
> 
> En 4 años podrían:
> 
> ...



Desde luego, ¿quién es el que lo filtra a las RR.SS.? Los padres deberían o presentar denuncia en comisaría, o exigir al centro medidas contundentes. Quizás ambas cosas, denunciando como ya han dicho al centro por permitir eso (imágenes de un menor es algo gravísimo, no digamos ya si lo están humillando).


----------



## Tails (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> A lo mejor hay una "ligera" manipulación en la historia:
> 
> el chaval víctima, compró la tarta para toda la clase, no para los que le cantan eso. Y los que le cantan eso son un par de imbéciles, a lo sumo tres, y el chaval pasa de la cara de ellos.
> 
> Que no digo que no merezcan unas collejas bien fuertes, digo que a lo mejor la víctima es más fuerte de lo que parece. A saber.



Seguramente los profesores le dijeron que si invitaba incluso a los que se burlaban de él se harían amigos 

A ese le llamarían gordo desde hace tiempo con la aceptación de los profesores demasiado vagos para hacer algo


----------



## Bimb0 (1 Sep 2022)

Se denuncia al colegio y a los padres de los niños...poco queda si no. No todos tienen entereza mental para defenderse


----------



## Rilakkuma (1 Sep 2022)

En FC no lo puedo poner porque me echan pero la realidad que nadie nombra es que los funcivagos del colegio están actuando en su línea y los niños también. 
Los niños son crueles y despiadados a esa edad, es algo imposible de cambiar.

ahí los principales culpables son los padres del abusado. 4 años tienes ahí al niño paralizado de miedo? Tu eres una mierda de padre, sácalo de ahi y mueve el mundo antes que permitir eso.
Y los de aprender a defenderse…. No funciona así, dejad de ver Cobra Kai.


----------



## singladura (1 Sep 2022)

Ahora que comenzará el curso esta bien reflotar esto. Si el colegio no quiere esto no se produce. Así de claro. Es un espacio en el que tienen responsabilidades. Luego en la puta calle ya se verá quien es quien


----------



## Rilakkuma (1 Sep 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Ahora que comenzará el curso esta bien reflotar esto. Si el colegio no quiere esto no se produce. Así de claro. Es un espacio en el que tienen responsabilidades. Luego en la puta calle ya se verá quien es quien



Antes si era como dices, ahora con internet no, es mucho mas fuera que dentro. El cole ahora es casi lo de menos.


----------



## Lady_A (1 Sep 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> El pobre chaval *4 años* sufriendo y convirtiéndose en el rarito de la clase porque la familia debe ser de esas que piensan que s*i ignoras el problema, ya deja de existir*.
> 
> En 4 años podrían:
> 
> ...




Eso haria yo. No puede ser que los padres no lo sepan o bien sólo se enteraron al ver el vídeo que filtro alguien


----------



## jolu (1 Sep 2022)

¿En Baleares es donde se follan a estos niños en los centros de menores?

¿Y queréis que Armengol y sus socios golpistas hagan algo??

Me he tenido que dar un golpe y llevar varios años inconsciente.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Sep 2022)

Y digo yo a ninguno de los padres les ha dado por preocuparse por el sobrepeso de su hijo? Obviando que el comportamiento de los otros niños para con él no es el más adecuado pero ya que el niño tiene un problema con el sobrepeso pues que los padres se pongan manos a la obra y le ayuden a bajar de peso sobretodo por su salud que es lo más importante.
El sobrepeso de los niños en Hispanistan es una verdadera plaga.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Sep 2022)

Le cantan mierda gordo grabándolo y el chaval pasando mirando el móvil. No se lo cree nadie ese vídeo


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Desde luego, ¿quién es el que lo filtra a las RR.SS.? Los padres deberían o presentar denuncia en comisaría, o exigir al centro medidas contundentes. Quizás ambas cosas, denunciando como ya han dicho al centro por permitir eso (imágenes de un menor es algo gravísimo, no digamos ya si lo están humillando).



Lo ha filtrado el hermano del chaval. Para demostrar lo que está padeciendo do su hermano. El colegio ahora valora denunciar a la familia por distribuir el vídeo. Hijos de satanas.


----------



## Romu (1 Sep 2022)

La Dirección y el profesorado miran hacia otro lado xq les da pánico enfrentarse a unos progenitores q tienen el mismo patrón conducta q sus retoños acosadores.

La Dirección te vende la moto de que "van a poner en marcha el Protocolo" . Lo dicen para q te calles y los dejes tranquilos hasta el próximo trimestre.

Para demostrar q hay bullying te piden hasta un parte de lesiones. El acoso verbal es difícil de admitir y menos en un centro educativo. Insultar o vejar a un niño se considera "cosas de niños"....
Las agresiones se dan en los wc, en un rincón del patio o cuando no hay adultos vigilando. En los colegios no hay cámaras son menores ... Actualmente el acoso se da en muchos centros de primaria ...

La opción de cambiar de Centro es la habitual, la facilona para Educación.... La útil y la q provocaría malestar es la de cambio de Centro de las y los acosadores a un colegio más chungo y lejos de casa para que pasaran una temporada mala y recapacitasen tanto los padres como los hijos.

Se habla mucho en masculino pero hay niñas que son hdp , maldad pura en edades muy tempranas.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Se lo dijiste a tus padres? ¿No había posibilidad de cambio de colegio? Claro tal y como lo cuentas, o te transformas en un monstruo (muriendo en el proceso) o te matan.



Si,claro,mis padres sabían lo que pasaba y quienes eran los instigadores principales.Si no hacía falta más que verme como estaba,llorando por la mañana para que no me obligaran a ir al cole,vomitando el desayuno y ya sin querer comer cuando paso más tiempo y ya al hospital con los dolores de estómago.
Fueron al colegio los y hablaron con la directora y las dos profesoras mil veces.Ellas decían que eran cosas de niños y ya pasaría.En fin.
Había un colegio de las monjas en las que estaba antes,Presentacion de Maria,pero estaba en un pueblo bastante lejos y por trabajo mis padres no podían llevarme(del bus ni hablar que era aún pequeña para andar sola por ahí).
Transformarte en un monstruo en mi caso como que no.Pero mi capacidad de confiar en la gente se murió ahí.Lo peor es que ves que los profesores no hacen nada,y tú confianza en los adultos como niño que eres también desaparece y eso a mi me dio terror.Como que me di cuenta de que me podían hacer cualquier cosa y nadie me iba a ayudar.
Eso lo sigo pensando hoy y evito las interacciones personales de larga duración porque siempre estoy esperando a ver por donde me van a dar el palo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No si lo dices en serio,pero en el primer año de instituto mis padres me matricularon en Los Salesianos para evitar que el bullying del colegio público me persiguiera al BUP.
> Fue mano de santo.Si llegabas tarde a clase,al despacho del director.Si corrías por los pasillos,al director.Ni gritos ni comportamientos agresivos o te ibas al director.
> No se andaban con tonterías,procuraban integrar a todos los alumnos y solo tuve un leve encontronazo con un tal Ivan,que se solucionó plantándole cara.En el público fue imposible pararlo porque eran muchos y muy agresivos contra mi y los profes y la directora no hicieron nada,a pesar de que mis padres fueron a quejarse de la situación varías veces.
> Falta educación y mucha disciplina.



está bien si viviésemos en un mundo guay . 

Pero luego te encuentras que tienes que estar entrenado para saber capear las constantes interacciones ... o con que pase una sola vez en la vida, si no sabes enfrentarte te coge el toro. 

El arte del toreo consiste en engañar a un animal furibundo que te quiere matar . El torero , con chulería , no se enfrenta sino que le engaña y le esquiva . Al final , el animal cansado de embestir , se le da la estocada y se mata. 

( hay que estar entrenado )


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Los mamíferos y especialmente los humanos somos seres sociales y gregarios. Pasar la juventud solo suele acabar en graves problemas psicológicos muchas veces irreversibles.



¿ qué es el fútbol sino un enfrentamiento con un tribu enemiga que te quiere robar lo que es tuyo ? 

¿ acaso los niños no disfrutan jugando al fútbol ?

La inmensa mayoría de las veces los niños " que hacen bullying no son conscientes del daño emocional que hacen porque para ellos es un simple juego . Hay que enseñar a los niños que no pasa nada por sentirse a veces fuera del grupo. Eso estimula su inteligencia .
De hecho los no vacunados hemos sufrido bullying y lo hemos resistido bien .

( hay que estar entrenado )


----------



## Ordel (1 Sep 2022)

El problema es del padre, ese niño debería estar ya apuntado en clases de un arte marcial para coger confianza, relacionarse con niños fuera del colegio, adelgazar y coger seguridad.

Pero es más fácil darle una tablet o ponerle la televisión mientras se come unos donettes y los padres en tik tok


----------



## zirick (1 Sep 2022)

Los progresores siempre mirando hacia otro lado en éstos casos. Lo he visto muchas veces.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

Ah ¿pero que ya hay colegio? Pensaba que en este país el colegio empezaba en Septiembre como buen país de vagos y maleantes.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y digo yo a ninguno de los padres les ha dado por preocuparse por el sobrepeso de su hijo? Obviando que el comportamiento de los otros niños para con él no es el más adecuado pero ya que el niño tiene un problema con el sobrepeso pues que los padres se pongan manos a la obra y le ayuden a bajar de peso sobretodo por su salud que es lo más importante.
> El sobrepeso de los niños en Hispanistan es una verdadera plaga.
> Pozdrawiam.



A lo mejor al padre sí, pero en España, importa lo que diga la madre.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Sep 2022)

El chaval debe repartir hostias a los cabecillas de los insultos, siempre los hay y el resto de borregos les siguen.
A mi me funcionaba sacar la mano a pasear. Una vez que has repartido bien a alguno el resto ve que no eres una presa inofensiva.
Estas cosas me dan pena porque dejan secuelas para toda la vida y encima es verdad que los profesores pasan totalmente del asunto para no meterse en líos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

Aunque el marxismo cultural promueve " la igualdad " , es una fantasía absurda que no tiene ningún recorrido. 

Las jerarquías son inevitables porque incluso entre una pareja son constantes las discusiones sobre decisiones irrelevantes no solo para establecer la jerarquía sino porque cada persona tiene su punto de vista. 

Al final hay que decidir y para evitar que la vida sea una batalla campal constantemente, se acepta la jerarquía y que otros piensen y decidan por nosotros. En la vida real se llaman JEFES y aunque estén equivocados desde nuestro punto de vista, se acepta y se calla. 

Los mejores jefes no son los niños más agresivos , probablemente no lleguen a nada en la vida por ser impulsivos y no entender como funciona la mente y las emociones . Los buenos jefes y la gente que triunfa , son los niños que han aprendido a controlar sus emociones y por lo tanto controlar las emociones de los demás. 

Es lo más importante que tiene que aprender un niño . Mucho más que las matemáticas o cualquier otro conocimiento que en el futuro no le va a servir para nada. 









5 lecciones que los chimpancés nos pueden enseñar sobre política - BBC News Mundo


Los chimpancés, nuestros parientes más cercanos, viven en grupos sociales similares a los de los humanos y llevan a cabo maquinaciones políticas que nos pueden enseñar mucho sobre nuestro propio mundo humano.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Si,claro,mis padres sabían lo que pasaba y quienes eran los instigadores principales.Si no hacía falta más que verme como estaba,llorando por la mañana para que no me obligaran a ir al cole,vomitando el desayuno y ya sin querer comer cuando paso más tiempo y ya al hospital con los dolores de estómago.
> Fueron al colegio los y hablaron con la directora y las dos profesoras mil veces.Ellas decían que eran cosas de niños y ya pasaría.En fin.
> Había un colegio de las monjas en las que estaba antes,Presentacion de Maria,pero estaba en un pueblo bastante lejos y por trabajo mis padres no podían llevarme(del bus ni hablar que era aún pequeña para andar sola por ahí).
> Transformarte en un monstruo en mi caso como que no.Pero mi capacidad de confiar en la gente se murió ahí.Lo peor es que ves que los profesores no hacen nada,y tú confianza en los adultos como niño que eres también desaparece y eso a mi me dio terror.Como que me di cuenta de que me podían hacer cualquier cosa y nadie me iba a ayudar.
> Eso lo sigo pensando hoy y evito las interacciones personales de larga duración porque siempre estoy esperando a ver por donde me van a dar el palo.



Hoy en día creo que no habría sido así. Por la llamada "sensibilidad social" y por leyes que se han creado para combatir el bullying.

Tú debiste transformarte un poco en un monstruo. Entiendo que por edad, nivel madurativo o lo que sea, no pudieras o no quisieras.

Desde luego es muy fuerte que los profesores se desentiendan. Para ellos son cosas de niños, para los niños, no. Debiste atacar a los acosadores.

La culpa de todo esto en parte es la sobrereacción al franquismo.


----------



## Tales90 (1 Sep 2022)

Que les parta la cara, una hostia a tiempo quita muchas tonterias.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

En respuesta a un par de cosas que comentáis.
Los que hacen bullying son muy conscientes de lo que hacen,saben que no es un juego desde el momento en que te ven que lloras,intentas defenderte,planean el momento ideal para hacerlo sin ser vistos.En mi caso,un grupo de 4-6 me acorralaban en un rincón del recreo.Y en la puerta de salida del cole cuando ya nos íbamos a casa.
Segundo,las niñas son igual de HP que los niños acosadores.En primer ciclo de EGB,la que lo empezó todo fue una tal María José y la siguieron muchos,hasta de otras clases.
En el segundo ciclo,fue Natalia y se unieron algunos más,pero ahí ya fue más moderado porque un profesor solterón y gayer y muy estricto puso freno al tema.Don Celestino fue el único que hizo algo cuando ya tenía 13-14 años.
La tal Natalia la he visto de adulta por ahí,es obesa y lesbiana.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

En respuesta a un par de cosas que comentáis.
Los que hacen bullying son muy conscientes de lo que hacen,saben que no es un juego desde el momento en que te ven que lloras,intentas defenderte,planean el momento ideal para hacerlo sin ser vistos.En mi caso,un grupo de 4-6 me acorralaban en un rincón del recreo.Y en la puerta de salida del cole cuando ya nos íbamos a casa.
Segundo,las niñas son igual de HP que los niños acosadores.En primer ciclo de EGB,la que lo empezó todo fue una tal María José y la siguieron muchos,hasta de otras clases.
En el segundo ciclo,fue Natalia y se unieron algunos más,pero ahí ya fue más moderado porque un profesor solterón y gayer y muy estricto puso freno al tema.Don Celestino fue el único que hizo algo cuando ya tenía 13-14 años.
La tal Natalia la he visto de adulta por ahí,es obesa y lesbiana.


----------



## snoopi (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> la primera regla para ganar es no perder.
> 
> si hace algo asi debería asegurarse que no le cojan después, o al menos inmediatamente.



Un accidente de coche, se me fue el pie, pensaba que iba marcha atras........


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

He conseguido el vídeo completo del niño de las harinas!


----------



## Ponix (1 Sep 2022)

Luego que hay tiroteos. Yo es que lo haría si fuera uno de esos pobres chavales.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> En respuesta a un par de cosas que comentáis.
> Los que hacen bullying son muy conscientes de lo que hacen,saben que no es un juego desde el momento en que te ven que lloras,intentas defenderte,planean el momento ideal para hacerlo sin ser vistos.En mi caso,un grupo de 4-6 me acorralaban en un rincón del recreo.Y en la puerta de salida del cole cuando ya nos íbamos a casa.
> Segundo,las niñas son igual de HP que los niños acosadores.En primer ciclo de EGB,la que lo empezó todo fue una tal María José y la siguieron muchos,hasta de otras clases.
> En el segundo ciclo,fue Natalia y se unieron algunos más,pero ahí ya fue más moderado porque un profesor solterón y gayer y muy estricto puso freno al tema.Don Celestino fue el único que hizo algo cuando ya tenía 13-14 años.
> La tal Natalia la he visto de adulta por ahí,es obesa y lesbiana.



¿Y nadie te enseñó a pegarle 2 ostias o 4 ?


----------



## El Exterminador (1 Sep 2022)

Tengo un colega que de pequeño le acosaban en el instituto, un día cogió un manojo de llaves y le dio un puñetazo en la boca, lo tiró al suelo sangrando tela...y desde ese momento y nunca más le volvieron a molestar y los tuvo acojonados. Moraleja? Al cobarde hay que tenerlo en su sitio...si tengo un hijo y le hacen eso, lo primero que le diría, es que le reviente la boca


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Tengo un colega que de pequeño le acosaban en el instituto, un día cogió un manojo de llaves y le dio un puñetazo en la boca, lo tiró al suelo sangrando tela...y desde ese momento y nunca más le volvieron a molestar y los tuvo acojonados. Moraleja? Al cobarde hay que tenerlo en su sitio...si tengo un hijo y le hacen eso, lo primero que le diría, es que le reviente la boca



Con menos de 14 años no vas a la cárcel y de camino si se da quitas de este mundo a un psicópata.


----------



## spica22 (1 Sep 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Siento usar el insulto, pero eres gilipollas. Necesitas ayuda.



Te parece bien descuidar la alimentación de un niño?? Te parece bien los malos hábitos? Aun más sabiendo que le molestan debido a ese exceso. 
A ver piensa un poco, es algo facilmente remediable dieta sin harinas ni dulces y un metabolismo joven, algún deporte. 
Difícil sería si lo acosaran por algo que no puede cambiar como su raza, alguna incapacidad física, enfermedad o la pobreza de su familia, etc. No, esto es fácilmente cambiable. Si lo trasladan a otro colegio o castigan a sus acosadores seguirá igual y siempre lo molestaran otros. 
En este caso el cambio es de el y su familia. Y los padres ausentes, el q denuncia es el hermano. 

Además están en vacaciones?? Y sigue teniendo q aguantar a sus acosadores en actividades de verano. 
Y Los padres???


----------



## mouse child (1 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> A mi de pequeño con 11 años se metían por que era el más bajito, los iba cogiendo uno por uno a solas al salir del cole y les metia una paliza con hostias y luego patadas en el suelo cuando los tiraba y todo en 2 semanas que muchos profes me preguntaba qué habia hecho para caerles a todos tan bien despues de lo que me hacian. (o sea, los profesores eran sabedores de mi acoso escolar y miraban para otro lado,juro que me dieron ganas de rebentarlos también pero con esos ya si que no podía ni me convenía).
> 
> Da la casuaidad que en una de las palizas, la chica mas guapa y que se iba con los malotes de clase me vio cascándole al más alfita del curso, que el cabron me sacaba dos palmos pero con una pedrá a la cabeza los arrodillas a todos en un santiamen y ya arrodillado a hostia limpia. Pues el caso es que me la estubo chupando en el recreo 3 años en los lavabos alguna que otra vez. haha Esa fulana con 16 ya se quedo preñada de un gitano.



De mi se reían por enano tb, pero a los 12 me plante en 1.80 m en 3-4 meses jaja no crecí más desde aquella pero tpko me volvieron a vacilar ...


----------



## Murnau (1 Sep 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Al próximo cumpleaños en lugar de tarta que compre una MG 42 y regale ráfagas de agradecimiento a sus compañeros. Luego empezarán los debates de gusana griso y sus "expertos"



La MG 42 no la va a conseguir sin algún intrincado plan digno de un genio, pero globos rellenos del algún líquido rico con poder destructor si.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hoy en día creo que no habría sido así. Por la llamada "sensibilidad social" y por leyes que se han creado para combatir el bullying.
> 
> Tú debiste transformarte un poco en un monstruo. Entiendo que por edad, nivel madurativo o lo que sea, no pudieras o no quisieras.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo,hoy sería diferente,mis padres podrían denunciar o acudir a los medios.Es otro royo.
Si que intente defenderme,les intentaba pegar para defenderme,pero siempre eran entre 4-6 contra mi en un rincón del recre me decían por lo bajito que me iban a esperar a la salida y me iba a enterar.Ya me quedaba nerviosa el resto del día.A veces cumplían la promesa y otras no,que era una tortura no saber si ese día iba a pasar algo o no.
Muchas veces mi madre iba a recogerme a la misma puerta y hasta hablo con la principal cabecilla para preguntarle por qué lo hacía y que me dejara en paz.La otra nunca decía nada y seguía con el tema un par de días después.

No se a que te refieres con convertirse en monstruo,pero vamos que ser emocionalmente incapaz de confiar en nadie,ser antisocial y haber renunciado a tener relaciones afectivas(amor y amistad) porque estoy más tranquila sola que con gente te parece poco,no se.Desapego afectivo lo llamo un psicólogo al que fui de adulta.Y otra dijo que era trauma de estrés post-traumático.
Eso si,cuando veo a los acosadores en acción los hostiaba a todos hasta no sentir la mano.La ira es un sentimiento que puedo tener con facilidad,pero nunca he sido agresiva físicamente y no por falta de ganas.


----------



## Murnau (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes entre gritos de putes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.
> 
> Alguien bajo esa presión psicológica diaria puede actuar de forma enajenada e impredecible haciéndose daño el o a los DEMAS, y por supuesto siempre mejor los demás antes que él. Las probabilidades de que ocurra una cosa u otra en un cuadro de agitación psicomotriz severa son del 50/50. Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa psiquiátrica perfecta para hacerlo y ser cuasinimputable tanto por edad como por condición.



No son conscientes tampoco de dicho poder. Como dice uno más arriba, los padres de este serán buenos padres, de ahí que el inocente del hermano haga el llamamiento ese. Si es mi hermano los otros están medio muertos a pedradas ya.


----------



## anonymous375298 (1 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara



¿Cuándo pasaba eso?, ¿en la época de Franco?


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ese niño necesita un padre que le enseñe lo que los profesores no le enseñan. Al primer insulto da igual si viene de un niño niñe o niña coger la banqueta más cercana y estampársela en la cabeza al matón matona o matone de turno. Si es delante del profesor tanto mejor. Cuando sea mayor lo recordará con orgullo en lugar de querer suicidarse o ir dando tumbos por la vida.



Pero sabes que pasa?Que la única vez que pude defenderme más o menos y le dejé a uno unos arañazos en el antebrazo,se fue llorando a la progre profe y llamaron a mis padres por conducta violenta.
Vamos,que se sentaron en el despacho de la progre directora a escuchar un sermón sobre mi conducta al agredir al pobre acosador y la violenta era yo,vaya.
Que esto es un tema muy muy chungo,te ves con las manos atadas.Menos mal que no tengo hijos porque si le pasa esto a uno mío,le prendo fuego al centro.
Hoy en día,como está la educación pública llena de etnia y gentuza,si el niño acosado reacciona,igual a la salida le esperan los padres/hermanos navaja en mano.En la privada,hay menos posibilidades de que el acoso se desbande,creo que esto lo controlan más.


----------



## burbuje (1 Sep 2022)

Eso si, luego no le digáis a una ciclista que le pesa el culo, que ya tenéis a los medios 24/7.

Pobre chaval, así un día los agarre fuera del colegio uno a uno y les dé una lección.

Las maestras del colegio, que no hacen nada, hijas de puta todas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Sep 2022)

Hay cierta propaganda progre con el tema del bullying no se porque me da que estos vídeos van a ser cada vez más frecuentes y virales. Lo que no logro es con que intención meter a los niños en la cárcel o quitárselos a los padres?


----------



## burbuje (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pero sabes que pasa?Que la única vez que pude defenderme más o menos y le dejé a uno unos arañazos en el antebrazo,se fue llorando a la progre profe y llamaron a mis padres por conducta violenta.
> Vamos,que se sentaron en el despacho de la progre directora a escuchar un sermón sobre mi conducta al agredir al pobre acosador y la violenta era yo,vaya.
> Que esto es un tema muy muy chungo,te ves con las manos atadas.Menos mal que no tengo hijos porque si le pasa esto a uno mío,le prendo fuego al centro.
> Hoy en día,como está la educación pública llena de etnia y gentuza,si el niño acosado reacciona,igual a la salida le esperan los padres/hermanos navaja en mano.En la privada,hay menos posibilidades de que el acoso se desbande,creo que esto lo controlan más.



Esto es muy típico: las profesoras haciendo la vista gorda durante meses mientras le hacen bullying a un chaval. El día que el chaval se defiende, ese día empiezan con el "eeeeh ehhhh eeeeeh" y llaman a los padres del chaval para ponerlo en vereda. Hijas de puta.


----------



## anonymous375298 (1 Sep 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Si es mi hermano los otros están medio muertos a pedradas ya.



Alaaaaa venga.... a matar a unos chiquillos porque llaman gordo a tu hermano... Que les quieras dar un par de tortazos puede pero de ahí a matarlos se te fue mucho.



burbuje dijo:


> Las maestras del colegio, que no hacen nada, hijas de puta todas.



¿Y cómo sabes que son todas mujeres?


----------



## JesZgz (1 Sep 2022)

A los padres de esos niños que sean funcionarios habría que quitarles la plaza.


----------



## magufone (1 Sep 2022)

Culpa de padres y de profesores, en primer lugar.
Los profesores en su mayoría son unos _padefos _que pasan de todo no sea que vea comprometida su cómoda vida (salvo honrosas excepciones, que las hay). Tambien es cierto que ahora no tienen demasiado apoyo por parte de las _inistituciones_, pero antes eran tres cuartos de los mismo.
Yo cuando iba al cole habian dos mongolinos que se metian con un compañero gordo delante del profesor y este no hacia nada... Sin embargo bien que nos llevaron al despacho del jefe de estudios a un amigo mio y a mi, que por defender a este pobre chaval acabamos zurrado a los dos mongoles esos a mano abierta... 
No espereis nada del sistema de mierda que tenemos... Si el padre de alguien ve que su hijo sufre bullying, pues toro por los cuernos... Y pista: la solución no esta en Twitter.


----------



## fachacine (1 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.
> 
> Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien. Algunos terminaban vomitando. Y lo mejor de todo es que TENIAN RAZON.
> 
> Benditos Franciscanos.



Idem en mi caso con Salesianos. Pero ya no sólo por la disciplina, aquellos curas eran gente muy culta y leída , muchos de ellos compaginaban su oficio religioso con clases de lengua, filosofía , latín...Su nivel y sus conocimientos están a años luz de las hornadas de lisensiados progres que salen hoy en dia de las facultades de magisterio.


----------



## Murnau (1 Sep 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Alaaaaa venga.... a matar a unos chiquillos porque llaman gordo a tu hermano... Que les quieras dar un par de tortazos puede pero de ahí a matarlos se te fue mucho.
> 
> 
> ¿Y cómo sabes que son todas mujeres?



Dale la vuelta y lo dejamos en medio vivos, que suena mejor, a ver si te gusta más. El chaval ha manifestado no querer vivir más, y ya sabemos cómo puede acabar eso. ¿no te parece que la muerte del chaval del vídeo sería írsete de las manos? Probablemente lo del vídeo sea un 1% de lo que le han hecho.

Yo en su día tuve que repartir buenas hostias a varios, pero si este no es capaz se le ayuda.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El colegio tiene responsabilidad subsidiaria porque esta pasando bajo su custodia.
> 
> No es mi problema si no saben gestionarlo. Entiendo que su manera de gestionarlo es transladar al niño agredido cuando debían dispersar a los bullying. Ya que es el grupo quien les hace fuerte.
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena, obrando así criarías otro copito de nieve más.

Te vuelvo a repetir que el colegio es un sucedáneo de lo que se encontrará en la vida entre adultos. Cambiarle de colegio sólo reafirmaría su sentimiento de paria indefenso y haría sentir a los otros que con su ruin comportamiento han conseguido lo que querían, marginarle definitivamente, e irían a por el siguiente.

No estamos hablando de un acoso violento en el cual la vida o la integridad física del chaval corre peligro; hablamos de una situación que, por desgracia, es bastante usual y que no sólo se da en colegios sino que a medida que vaya creciendo se encontrará con que los acosadores son cada peores y más ruines. Como progenitor debes protegerlo pero no sobreprotegerlo porque entonces no dejarías que aprenda a defenderse por sí mismo de agresiones que son el día a día de nuestra vida. ¿Qué va a hacer en su primer trabajo cuando se encuentre con un compañero hijo de puta, largarse del trabajo? No, tiene que aprender a gestionar esa situación y a neutralizarla si no la da solucionado y eso lo conseguirá mejor si tiene experiencia en afrontar ese tipo de situaciones; en eso sí debemos ayudar los progenitores con nuestra experiencia y, por otra parte, eso algo que no se aprende amparándose bajo el ala o huyendo de ellas.


----------



## Murnau (1 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Culpa de padres y de profesores, en primer lugar.
> Los profesores en su mayoría son unos _padefos _que pasan de todo no sea que vea comprometida su cómoda vida (salvo honrosas excepciones, que las hay). Tambien es cierto que ahora no tienen demasiado apoyo por parte de las _inistituciones_, pero antes eran tres cuartos de los mismo.
> Yo cuando iba al cole habian dos mongolinos que se metian con un compañero gordo delante del profesor y este no hacia nada... Sin embargo bien que nos llevaron al despacho del jefe de estudios a un amigo mio y a mi, que por defender a este pobre chaval acabamos zurrado a los dos mongoles esos a mano abierta...
> No espereis nada del sistema de mierda que tenemos... Si el padre de alguien ve que su hijo sufre bullying, pues toro por los cuernos... Y pista: la solución no esta en Twitter.



Doy fé, con 9 años, dos de 13 nos golpeaban a un compañero y a mi en el pati, el profesor nos dijo que nos pusiéramos espalda contra espalda. Imagínate la diferencia física con los dos bastardos esos. Hoy en día ese borracho hijo de la gran puta tendría una buena denuncia. Aprendí lo que era el sistema bien pronto.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Hay cierta propaganda progre con el tema del bullying no se porque me da que estos vídeos van a ser cada vez más frecuentes y virales. Lo que no logro es con que intención meter a los niños en la cárcel o quitárselos a los padres?



Es verdad.Hablan mucho de esto y de los adictos a la pornografia(adultos) y la educación sexual de los niños porque ven mucha pornografia.
Cuecen algo y creo que,aparte de más adoctrinamiento en los coles,van a intentar prohibir el porno.Ya consiguieron que no se anuncie la prostitucion,lo siguiente el porno y lo que sea que inventen para el bullying.Talleres con charlas “educativas” y tal.Meterlos en correccionales va a ser que no,que se trauman.


----------



## magufone (1 Sep 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Dale la vuelta y lo dejamos en medio vivos, que suena mejor, a ver si te gusta más. El chaval ha manifestado no querer vivir más, y ya sabemos cómo puede acabar eso. ¿no te parece que la muerte del chaval del vídeo sería írsete de las manos? Probablemente lo del vídeo sea un 1% de lo que le han hecho.
> 
> Yo en su día tuve que repartir buenas hostias a varios, pero si este no es capaz se le ayuda.



Exacto; dice un forero que no podemos criar copitos de nieve: estoy de acuerdo, pero si mi hijo no puede gestionar ese asunto, o no es capaz, yo lo gestiono encantadisimo.
Y tratándose de mis hijos, te aseguro que no me importan las consecuencias, solo el bien de mis hijos, caiga quien caiga.
Si no, ni seria padre ni seria nada.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Los profesores no somos pedagogos, somos docentes. No repartimos educación, sino conocimientos. Esa función es de los padres, que no la cumplen.

Aun así, en un caso como ese los acosadores repetirían curso con mi única asignatura suspensa. Y sus papis entonces sí vendrían a quejarse, yo me reiría de ellos, etc. Lo de siempre.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los profesores no somos pedagogos, somos docentes. No repartimos educación, sino conocimientos. Esa función es de los padres, que no la cumplen.
> 
> Aun así, en un caso como ese los acosadores repetirían curso con mi única asignatura suspensa. Y sus papis entonces sí vendrían a quejarse, yo me reiría de ellos, etc. Lo de siempre.



Menuda mierda de funcivago estás hecho. A la cuneta contigo, parásito.

No es por nada, indigente mental, pero en el caso de que le pase algo al chaval quienes responden de su integridad son los profesores que están al cuidado del menor mientras está en el colegio. Y es patético que tú como responsable permitas ese trato vejatorio sin hacer nada. Lo dicho, eres un puto parásito.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Menuda mierda de funcivago estás hecho. A la cuneta contigo, parásito.



Vaya, un papi por aquí. O un hijo de papi.

Ten en cuenta que todos los fracasos de tu hijo, a nivel personal, estudiantil y profesional, son un reflejo de lo que su padre es. Si es el otro caso, ten en cuenta que no tienes lo que hay que tener para superar la miseria de tus progenitores. Saludos.




> No es por nada, indigente mental, pero en el caso de que le pase algo al chaval quienes responden de su integridad son los profesores que están al cuidado del menor mientras está en el colegio. Y es patético que tú como responsable permitas ese trato vejatorio sin hacer nada. Lo dicho, eres un puto parásito.



A tus hijos los educas tú, no yo. Son tuyos. Si no los educas tú, que os den.

Eso sí, protegeré al afectado. Pero con mano dura sobre los agresores. Reitero, no soy un educador, ese papel es de los padres que comúnmente son retrasados mentales y no debieran haberse reproducido.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (1 Sep 2022)

Cuantos meses y meses de inacción, cuantas "tu aguanta que se cansaran de hacerlo", cuantos dias de volver a casa sintiendose una mierda hasta que el hermano ha decidido tomar cartas en el asunto?
Y no contentos con eso, encima los bastardos del colegio se plantean denunciar al hermano, es que con cosas como esta entiendo totalmente las masacres de los colegios americanos.
Hasta que no haya un suicidio y mientras las funciratas sigan cobrando su paguita calentita a final de mes no habra problema visto lo visto.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Vaya, un papi por aquí. O un hijo de papi.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que todos los fracasos de tu hijo, a nivel personal, estudiantil y profesional, son un reflejo de lo que su padre es. Si es el otro caso, ten en cuenta que no tienes lo que hay que tener para superar la miseria de tus progenitores. Saludos.



Te vuelvo a repetir, payaso indigente mental, que los que están al cuidado del menor mientras está en el colegio son los profesores. De la misma forma que tienes que procurar que no se tire por la ventana tienes que actuar cuando se produce ese acoso. Eres peor aún que los niños rata que acosan al chaval, parásito mamandurriero.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que pias maricon come pollas



Que a los maricones abusones como tú, yo los dejaría paralíticos.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir, payaso indigente mental, que los que están al cuidado del menor mientras está en el colegio son los profesores. De la misma forma que tienes que procurar que no se tire por la ventana tienes que actuar cuando se produce ese acoso. Eres peor aún que los niños rata que acosan al chaval, parásito mamandurriero.



En tiempos de Franco le soltaría un buen par de guantazos a tu hijo, y otros cuantos a ti


----------



## Cuncas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En tiempos de Franco le soltaría un buen par de guantazos a tu hijo, y otros cuantos a ti



Payaso. A ignorados, y seguro que eres un nini pajillero casapapista de mierda que se pajea con manga o con travelos con polla.


----------



## Murnau (1 Sep 2022)

He recordado que en los gimnasios donde he entrenado, no solo íbamos a aprender a dar hostias y a evitar las de otros, sino que he visto hostias correctivas que han cambiado más de un mal comportamiento.

Por otra parte, se me olvida algo importante, y es cómo de contentas estarán las furcias con los malotes que hayan ideado la broma. Lo mismo de siempre.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Sep 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> El pobre chaval *4 años* sufriendo y convirtiéndose en el rarito de la clase porque la familia debe ser de esas que piensan que s*i ignoras el problema, ya deja de existir*.
> 
> En 4 años podrían:
> 
> ...



Y qué razón tienes. 

En el caso de mi mujer, sufrió bullyng durante años por ser la hermana pequeña de otra niña a la que también le hacían bullying. 

Y en lugar de hacer algo, mis suegros prefirieron evadirse porque para ellos, si no se habla del problema, no existe. 

Debe de ser muy jodido ser pequeña, no saberte defender y que tus padres, quienes deben protegerte, te fallen brutalmente porque son unos putos disfuncionales de mierda con sus propias taras psicológicas.

Te aseguro que si a mi hijo le hicieran acoso escolar, yo no dejaba títere con cabeza. Por mis putos cojones que eso se iba a terminar.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir, payaso indigente mental, que los que están al cuidado del menor mientras está en el colegio son los profesores. De la misma forma que tienes que procurar que no se tire por la ventana tienes que actuar cuando se produce ese acoso. Eres peor aún que los niños rata que acosan al chaval, parásito mamandurriero.



¿Por qué le entras al trapo a la escoria?


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Sí, eso es lo que dicen las leyes actuales, hechas por progres. Que tengo que educar en valores de no sé qué etc.

¿Quieres que te diga por dónde me paso yo esas leyes?


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir, payaso indigente mental, que los que están al cuidado del menor mientras está en el colegio son los profesores. De la misma forma que tienes que procurar que no se tire por la ventana tienes que actuar cuando se produce ese acoso. Eres peor aún que los niños rata que acosan al chaval, parásito mamandurriero.



No soy profesor, pero sabes que seguramente estás actitudes continúen fuera no? Que se meterán con el niño cuando lo vean por la calle, si es que juegan a algo, o se la liaran por redes sociales, entiendes no? Que los responsables son los padres, los profesores o maestros en este caso están para enseñar, no para educar, para eso están los padres.


----------



## davitin (1 Sep 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Siempre han pasado estas cosas.
> Lo que no pasaba era que se grabara.
> Si se enteraba algún profesor te corria a capones por todo el colegio y, luego, se lo decía a tus padres que te volvían a correr a hostias hasta casa



Eso sería en los 50, a finales de los 80 ya había un bulling que te cagas en los colegios públicos y los profesores pasaban de todo, no se metían, ya era todo muy progre en esa época y los adultos ya les tenían miedo a los niños.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

No sé cómo vas a demostrar que no hago todo eso. Es fácilmente pasable por los cojones.

Yo no estoy de profesor para cumplir los sueños húmedos de la gentuza progre que quieren que sea su esbirro lavacerebros. Además que con eso no se soluciona lo del vídeo. Yo transmito conocimientos, ni más ni menos. Y conocimientos reales, no manipulados. La educación es responsabilidad de los padres.

Me gusta que no te guste mi planteamiento. Si no te gusta, jódete y baila.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Sep 2022)

El denunciante pide ayuda para los acosadores.

Nada más que añadir.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

La única manera de proteger al alumno es que los padres de los acosadores se encarguen de educar a sus hijos, para que no sean malas bestias.

¿Qué es lo que propones? ¿Que el docente haga de escolta del alumno las 24h? No sabes ni qué estás diciendo, pobre subnormal.

Educa a tu hijo y deja de delegar todas las responsabilidades en otros, papi de mierda.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Te parece bien descuidar la alimentación de un niño?? Te parece bien los malos hábitos? Aun más sabiendo que le molestan debido a ese exceso.
> A ver piensa un poco, es algo facilmente remediable dieta sin harinas ni dulces y un metabolismo joven, algún deporte.
> Difícil sería si lo acosaran por algo que no puede cambiar como su raza, alguna incapacidad física, enfermedad o la pobreza de su familia, etc. No, esto es fácilmente cambiable. Si lo trasladan a otro colegio o castigan a sus acosadores seguirá igual y siempre lo molestaran otros.
> En este caso el cambio es de el y su familia. Y los padres ausentes, el q denuncia es el hermano.
> ...



Lo de los padres ausentes te lo compro.Pero,eso de que es la victima la que debe cambiar para evitar el acoso?Es verdad que la obesidad infantil y a cualquier edad es muy nociva,los padres deberían ha de algo,pero por la salud del niño,no para evitar el acoso.Es echarle la culpa al acosado de que los niñatos agresores le hagan la vida imposible.
Según ese argumento,a mi me martirizaron por ser de origen peninsular(cosa que no puedo cambiar) Y por ser muy buena estudiante,y ya de ahí por cualquier excusa(ropa,el peinado,las deportivas...).Que hago?Dejo de sacar buenas notas,hago pellas,me voy a fumar porros con los repetidores para que me acepten y me dejen en paz???Dejo de vestirme y peinarme como a mi me gusta y lo hago como ellos quieren?
Pues eso es lo que hacen muchos niños y jóvenes para “integrarse” en el grupo,cogiendo muchas veces el camino torcido y equivocado.
Los que tienen que cambiar son los acosadores,que lo hacen porque se sienten y son unos mierdas y machacando a otro pasan a ser el “guay” y al que los demás siguen por miedo a ser el siguiente objetivo.


----------



## Lady_A (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Enhorabuena, obrando así criarías otro copito de nieve más.
> 
> Te vuelvo a repetir que el colegio es un sucedáneo de lo que se encontrará en la vida entre adultos. Cambiarle de colegio sólo reafirmaría su sentimiento de paria indefenso y haría sentir a los otros que con su ruin comportamiento han conseguido lo que querían, marginarle definitivamente, e irían a por el siguiente.
> 
> No estamos hablando de un acoso violento en el cual la vida o la integridad física del chaval corre peligro; hablamos de una situación que, por desgracia, es bastante usual y que no sólo se da en colegios sino que a medida que vaya creciendo se encontrará con que los acosadores son cada peores y más ruines. Como progenitor debes protegerlo pero no sobreprotegerlo porque entonces no dejarías que aprenda a defenderse por sí mismo de agresiones que son el día a día de nuestra vida. ¿Qué va a hacer en su primer trabajo cuando se encuentre con un compañero hijo de puta, largarse del trabajo? No, tiene que aprender a gestionar esa situación y a neutralizarla si no la da solucionado y eso lo conseguirá mejor si tiene experiencia en afrontar ese tipo de situaciones; en eso sí debemos ayudar los progenitores con nuestra experiencia y, por otra parte, eso algo que no se aprende amparándose bajo el ala o huyendo de ellas.



¿Cuando he dicho yo de transladar al niño? He dicho que es la manera de gestionarlo que tienen los colegios, en vez de separar a los otros niños que seria el modo correcto.

Pero desde luego si mi hijo esta tan mal que quedarse en el colegio es una tortura y despues de quemar todos los cartuchos con profesores, alumnos, denuncias y muchas cosas mas, claro que lo cambiaria.


Pero primero miraria como lo gestiona el, entre otra cosa tener apoyos externos al colegio, con amigos fuera, por ejemplo y otras cosas. Es decir, el primer trabajo es el crio, pero si ya no puede mas, no puede mas. Valoró demasiado la salud mental de mi hijo para por dejarlo en el colegio viva un infierno. De todos modos le consultaría.

Una vez no se puede gestionar porque lo has hecho todo incluso que tu hijo se enfrente con sus armas y no pueda soportarlo y como la cosa se va a poner peor, no voy a dejar que mi hijo lo pase tan mal como que piense en la muerte, y como el enfrentamiento seria frontal y brutal porque tienes que meter el calzo con todas las armas legales y no legales que tengan, por supuesto que tienes que cambiar al crio porque todo lo que tu hagas se ira contra el.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Sep 2022)

si llevas 4 años recibiendo insultos golpes y escupitajos. 
compras una tarta para celebrar tu cumpleaños con las alimañas que te desprecian . 

en fin. 
es un crio. 
ya espabilara.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Si le dan una paliza al niño, lo harán fuera del centro. Si lo acosan por Internet, lo harán fuera del centro. Si el niño se suicida, lo hace fuera del centro.

Son todo cosas que pasan siempre fuera del alcance del profesorado, y siempre se responsabiliza al profesorado.

En materia de educación, todo lo que pase tanto fuera como dentro del centro educativo, en cualquier lugar, es responsabilidad de los papaítos, esos que si los llamas para decirles que sus hijos acosan, responden de forma agresiva, porque sus hijos son perfectos, buenísimos e intocables. De nuevo, educa a tus hijos, tú, escoria.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Idem en mi caso con Salesianos. Pero ya no sólo por la disciplina, aquellos curas eran gente muy culta y leída , muchos de ellos compaginaban su oficio religioso con clases de lengua, filosofía , latín...Su nivel y sus conocimientos están a años luz de las hornadas de lisensiados progres que salen hoy en dia de las facultades de magisterio.



También estuve en los Salesianos en el instituto y el nivel educativo y exigencia estaba a años luz del público.
En COU me cambié al público y en matemáticas no sabían lo que era las progresiones,que las enseñaban en Salesianos en primero de BUP.
Lo malo era rezar al comenzar las clases con el mensaje diario por megafonía del director.La comida de coco con las misiones de Togo y acudir a los eventos religiosos en la capilla,como el miércoles de ceniza.Pero todo eso valía la pena por la tranquilidad y educación que pude disfrutar.
Privada sin duda.


----------



## estroboscopico (1 Sep 2022)

Esto es un delito, delito que tiene que recaer sobre los profesores y los padres de los alumnos si son informados y no hacen nada.
Mucha ley mordaza y mucha ley chorra que se salta a la torera la constitución, pero para estas cosas no se hace nada.
Lo que se podría hacer en estos casos es expulsión del centro y traslado al centro más cercano de los alumnos que acosen. Cuando al papá o la mamá lo tengan que llevar con el coche a 10 minutos más lejos, ya veréis el tocamiento de huevos para los progenitores y eso si no es que lo tienen que llevar al pueblo de al lado a 30Km de distancia.


----------



## Gorkako (1 Sep 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Cómo que culpa del nene puta basura? ¿Tú no entiendes que hay chavales a los que no les sale hacer eso o que simplemente no son más fuertes que su agresor?



Puta basura? Al final eres como ellos...


----------



## remerus (1 Sep 2022)

Porque ese crío es medio tonto porque si se pone a repartir se lleva a cinco por delante de la primera ostia, tienen muchísima fuerza el padre debería inculcarle que se gane el respeto aunque sea a ostias como me inculcó el mío y me fue muy bien.


----------



## spica22 (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Lo de los padres ausentes te lo compro.Pero,eso de que es la victima la que debe cambiar para evitar el acoso?Es verdad que la obesidad infantil y a cualquier edad es muy nociva,los padres deberían ha de algo,pero por la salud del niño,no para evitar el acoso.Es echarle la culpa al acosado de que los niñatos agresores le hagan la vida imposible.
> Según ese argumento,a mi me martirizaron por ser de origen peninsular(cosa que no puedo cambiar) Y por ser muy buena estudiante,y ya de ahí por cualquier excusa(ropa,el peinado,las deportivas...).Que hago?Dejo de sacar buenas notas,hago pellas,me voy a fumar porros con los repetidores para que me acepten y me dejen en paz???Dejo de vestirme y peinarme como a mi me gusta y lo hago como ellos quieren?
> Pues eso es lo que hacen muchos niños y jóvenes para “integrarse” en el grupo,cogiendo muchas veces el camino torcido y equivocado.
> Los que tienen que cambiar son los acosadores,que lo hacen porque se sienten y son unos mierdas y machacando a otro pasan a ser el “guay” y al que los demás siguen por miedo a ser el siguiente objetivo.



No, yo solo habló de este caso, la salud del niño tanto física como mental es lo primordial sin embargo el acoso esta derivado de la falta de cuidado fisico, en este caso. Y como dije es fácilmente remediable. 

Lo tuyo no estaba en tus manos, eso no se puede cambiar dejando la bollería, simplemente un entorno miserable o se cambia de lugar o se usa una mayor violencia. 


No hablo de integrarse ni que te amen simplemente no darles motivos para lastimarle el autoestima. El q otros cambien no está en tus manos, uno solo puede cambiarse así mismo. 

Y nada de pastelitos ni gestos amables a los enemigos ni agua. Y eso son cosas q ese niño debe aprender. 
Si no fuera por el hermano, seguiría así mucho tiempotiempo más.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Sep 2022)

Los niños han sido crueles toda la vida.
Lo que pasa es que de toda la vida, se les aplicaba un correctivo severo que se les quitaban las ganas (o se las atenuaban).

Ahora no se les puede tocar, que lloran. La generación de cristal.
Y la generacion de cristal no es porque hayan salido asi, es porque sus padres los han educado asi.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

No

De nuevo, lo que he dicho antes, protegeré al alumno acosado en la medida de lo posible y actuaré contra los acosadores. Pero no voy a educar, no voy a hacer de psicólogo, ni de pedagogo, ni de padre.

Los padres sois unos sinvergüenzas que queréis que otros lo hagan todo por vosotros. No será así en mi caso.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> En FC no lo puedo poner porque me echan pero la realidad que nadie nombra es que los funcivagos del colegio están actuando en su línea y los niños también.
> Los niños son crueles y despiadados a esa edad, es algo imposible de cambiar.
> 
> ahí los principales culpables son los padres del abusado. 4 años tienes ahí al niño paralizado de miedo? Tu eres una mierda de padre, sácalo de ahi y mueve el mundo antes que permitir eso.
> Y los de aprender a defenderse…. No funciona así, dejad de ver Cobra Kai.




Sigo leyendo los mismos comentarios estúpidos de pegar yr omper dientes y rodabrazo y demás, CUANDO SON NIÑAS LAS QUE ESTÁN CANTANDO. EN ESTE CASO NO HAY ARTES MARCIALES QUE VALGAN, BASTA QUE TOQUE A UNA NIÑA PARA QUE SE LE CAIGA EL PELO,

Toda la culpa de los padres. No se puede esperar que los mierda profesores hagan algo. Si no lo haces tú, ¿qué amor tienes por tu hijo?

Porque no se habla de ello, pero esa es otra: la cantidad de hijos que estorban y molestan en casa. Mucha gente tiene hijos porque "es lo que toca".


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No



Vaya personaje tienes que ser. Profesor y aquí en burbuja perdiendo el tiempo, en vez de follar y vivir la vida con tu sueldo nescafe. Debes dar miedo.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> tu sueldo nescafe



aber estudiao



OYeah dijo:


> follar y vivir la vida



¿Y tú cómo sabes que no hago eso? ¿Tú quién eres? 



OYeah dijo:


> Debes dar miedo.



Bien.


----------



## nekcab (1 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Las ostias y el maltrato no arreglan nada, solo lo empeoran. Así salieron todos los boomers y langostas, todos traumados y con la razón perdida. Pero es más fácil ahostiar que educar, y más fácil aún no hacer nada. El orden se impone a través de la palabra y los castigos deben estar preñados de enseñanza, más allá del "no hagas esto o te doy una ostia" que no es más que una expresión de la frustración derivada de la incapacidad.



Coño, forero en sus mundos de piruleta...


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> aber estudiao



No me afecta eso, yo no podría ser funcionario.

Creo que sé ya qué tipo de personaje eres. Moralmente eres cínico a decir basta, la nueva hornada de gilipollas que te encuentras por todos lados, jóvenes que no valen para nada. No debes tener más de 40 seguro.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

¿Sabes leer?

Ahí no dice que tenga que educar. Dice que tengo que comunicar a autoridades, papaítos también se entiende, etc. La labor educativa es de los padres, o al menos no del docente, según lo que tú mismo pones.

¿Veis por qué un docente no puede perder el tiempo siendo pedagogo? Salen los alumnos siendo analfabetos, incapaces de comprender 2 líneas, para el resto de sus vidas...




OYeah dijo:


> no podría ser funcionario



Yo no soy funcionario.



OYeah dijo:


> Moralmente eres cínico a decir basta



La superioridad duele a los inferiores, es natural. La humildad es para ti, no para mí. Eso también es natural.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Si le dan una paliza al niño, lo harán fuera del centro. Si lo acosan por Internet, lo harán fuera del centro. Si el niño se suicida, lo hace fuera del centro.
> 
> Son todo cosas que pasan siempre fuera del alcance del profesorado, y siempre se responsabiliza al profesorado.
> 
> En materia de educación, todo lo que pase tanto fuera como dentro del centro educativo, en cualquier lugar, es responsabilidad de los papaítos, esos que si los llamas para decirles que sus hijos acosan, responden de forma agresiva, porque sus hijos son perfectos, buenísimos e intocables. De nuevo, educa a tus hijos, tú, escoria.



Parásito de pinta y colorea.


----------



## Juanchufri (1 Sep 2022)

Los monitores hacen "la vista gorda", jajajaja.


----------



## CommiePig (1 Sep 2022)

tienen un deber especial de protección, correcto


----------



## CommiePig (1 Sep 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Los monitores hacen "la vista gorda", jajajaja.



anormal

tienes humor sádico, basura


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Parásito de pinta y colorea.



Vuestra envidia es mi alborozo


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> No, yo solo habló de este caso, la salud del niño tanto física como mental es lo primordial sin embargo el acoso esta derivado de la falta de cuidado fisico, en este caso. Y como dije es fácilmente remediable.
> 
> Lo tuyo no estaba en tus manos, eso no se puede cambiar dejando la bollería, simplemente un entorno miserable o se cambia de lugar o se usa una mayor violencia.
> 
> ...



Ya se que no se puede cambiar a estos niños,eso deberían haberlo hecho ya los padres,si es que no son aún peores.
Insisto en que eso de no darles motivo para que te dañen la autoestima es echar la responsabilidad del acoso en la victima.Tiene que ir el niño acosado mirando con lupa que puede hacer,decir, para no ser acosado?
Los gañanes acosadores deberían saber vivir sus vidas y no agredir a nadie,a menos que sean agredidos.Que al final es la principal norma de convivencia en sociedad.Lo normal es que nadie acose o agreda porque no le gusta el cuerpo o ropa de otra persona.Si lo haces,igual terminas ante el juez.El problema es que para estos niños no hay consecuencia alguna y siguen porque les sale gratis.
En el fondo es igual que el mobbing,que es una cuestión de lotería que te toque ser el objetivo del matón de la oficina,que suele ser el más inepto y garrulo.Y tú ya puedes hacer o intentar cambiar lo que quieras,que si te coge entre ceja y ceja lo llevas claro.
Lo de la tarta,seguro que fue idea de los padres “invitar a tus amiguitos a tarta” sin tener ni idea de que el pobre chaval está siendo acosado y más solo que la una.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Vuestra envidia es mi alborozo



¿Ya estás trabajando o aún de vacaciones? Total para enseñar matemáticas feminazis y como debes dar por culo a tu compañero de pupitre tampoco hay que ir 2 semanas antes. La programación escolar debe ser vomitiva para la gente decente.


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Parásito de pinta y colorea.




Es muy charo el elemento éste. Tiene respuestas y comportamientos chariles. Sin moral ninguna, a lo suyo.

Supongo que todo se pega.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

Es maestro educado en una facultad de desducación española.


----------



## teperico (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Claro
> Y mira la Tele
> Y vacunate
> Y no votes q putinejos o fachas
> ...



disco rallado


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Vuestra envidia es mi alborozo




No sabes lo charo que es ésa respuesta. ¿Eres tia?


----------



## grom (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



El problema es bastante peor que eso.

Los profesores pasan olimpicamente de los AUTENTICOS PROBLEMAS, pero no dudan en dedicar clases y mas clases en machacar a los niños con CHORRADAS de igualdad, integracion, feminismo y demas ismos.
Estan impidiendo a los niños ser niños, mientras vuelven la cara a los problemas de verdad.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Ya estás trabajando o aún de vacaciones?



No, aún no, estoy de vacaciones, no hago absolutamente nada. Pero tú seguro que sí, habrás estado todo el verano bien jodido. Si es que trabajas... Malvivirás entre contratos temporales y paro, o paro directamente. O de los papis. Al final los papis siempre tienen su parte.

Es lo que hay, amigo. Tú no vales, eres tonto, pues das el callo. Yo sí valgo, pues tengo un trabajo mejor. Te jodes y bailas para mi diversión.


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Sep 2022)

Y luego tendrán el colegio lleno de banderitas ukropitecas y celebrarán el orgullo...
Sinvergüenzas.


----------



## omin0na (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Deja de ser escoria y dejaré de llamartelo


----------



## Juanchufri (1 Sep 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> anormal
> 
> tienes humor sádico, basura



Mongolo


----------



## OYeah (1 Sep 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Y luego tendrán el colegio lleno de banderitas ukropitecas y celebrarán el orgullo...
> Sinvergüenzas.




Tienes que vender tu alma al diablo para ser funciorrata.


----------



## spica22 (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Ya se que no se puede cambiar a estos niños,eso deberían haberlo hecho ya los padres,si es que no son aún peores.
> Insisto en que eso de no darles motivo para que te dañen la autoestima es echar la responsabilidad del acoso en la victima.Tiene que ir el niño acosado mirando con lupa que puede hacer,decir, para no ser acosado?
> Los gañanes acosadores deberían saber vivir sus vidas y no agredir a nadie,a menos que sean agredidos.Que al final es la principal norma de convivencia en sociedad.Lo normal es que nadie acose o agreda porque no le gusta el cuerpo o ropa de otra persona.Si lo haces,igual terminas ante el juez.El problema es que para estos niños no hay consecuencia alguna y siguen porque les sale gratis.
> En el fondo es igual que el mobbing,que es una cuestión de lotería que te toque ser el objetivo del matón de la oficina,que suele ser el más inepto y garrulo.Y tú ya puedes hacer o intentar cambiar lo que quieras,que si te coge entre ceja y ceja lo llevas claro.
> Lo de la tarta,seguro que fue idea de los padres “invitar a tus amiguitos a tarta” sin tener ni idea de que el pobre chaval está siendo acosado y más solo que la una.



Si, nadie debería ser molestado por ninguna razón. Pero eso es un mundo ideal no en el real. En el mundo real estamos rodeados de monos y monitos y mejor saber jugar con las reglas del juego y evitarse malos ratos. Además estar saludable es algo vital y le ayudará mucho saberlo desde ya. Y aprender a defenderse usando la correcta violencia le vendría genial. Más allá de las sanciones disciplinarias. 

Lo q pasa es q muchos padres son dejados y no se ocupan, dicen total q coma lo q quiera con el estirón se le va la gordura. No siempre pasa, los malos hábitos duran toda la vida. Y no preocuparse q su hijo sufra 4 años tuvo q ser el hermano q levante la voz. 

Y como dicen son niñas las acosadoras, no les va a pegar, le dirían gordo violento, violencia de género etc.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No, aún no, estoy de vacaciones, no hago absolutamente nada. Pero tú seguro que sí, habrás estado todo el verano bien jodido. Si es que trabajas... Malvivirás entre contratos temporales y paro, o paro directamente. O de los papis. Al final los papis siempre tienen su parte.
> 
> Es lo que hay, amigo. Tú no vales, eres tonto, pues das el callo. Yo sí valgo, pues tengo un trabajo mejor. Te jodes y bailas para mi diversión.



Jaja Jaja siendo maestro en España, si me dijeras en algún país puntero dónde magisterio es como estudiar medicina rama cirugía, pues vale.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

De nuevo me reitero, ahí no pone que tenga que educar. "Comunicar y auxiliar". Educan papaíto y mamaíta. Si no quieren hacerlo, pues el niño estará asalvajado, y no es mi responsabilidad.

No lo sería tampoco si una ley así lo dijese explícitamente.




Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Jaja Jaja siendo maestro en España, si me dijeras en algún país puntero dónde magisterio es como estudiar medicina rama cirugía, pues vale.



En ningún momento he dicho que yo sea "maestro".



He de añadir que es verdad, magisterio es facilísimo. Pero si un retrasado como tú intentara sacarla, haría el mayor de los ridículos. Incluso lo más fácil te queda lejos.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Sabes leer?
> 
> Ahí no dice que tenga que educar. Dice que tengo que comunicar a autoridades, papaítos también se entiende, etc. La labor educativa es de los padres, o al menos no del docente, según lo que tú mismo pones.
> 
> ...



La ley dice al final “sin perjuicio de prestar el auxilio inmediato que se precise”
Vamos,que no es que les des un sermón lleno de filosofía a los acosadores,pero si evitar un acoso y procurar que,al menos,en horas de clase el pobre niño se sienta protegido y se concentre en los estudios.
Obvio que los profesores fuera de clase no tienen deber de de hacer nada,ni educar niño por niño.Pero coño,al menos vigilar y evitar humillaciones y agresiones,no que miren para otro lado como me paso a mi.
De todas formas,una charla de 10 minutos en una de las clases sobre el tema del bullying tampoco va a evitar que salgan analfabetos e incapaces de comprender 2 lineas de todas formas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Mejor comer hija de Duguin a la lasaña


----------



## omin0na (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.
> 
> Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes



Sus padres debería de denunciar a las cuentas que han compartido inicialmente el vídeo....
Sus padres son los responsables....


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.
> 
> Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes



Pues tú no dejas de dar la lata sobre la opinión de los demás en la pandemia. Qué cojones te importa a ti si uno lleva o no mascarilla. Sin embargo, tienes la mente bloqueada con ello


----------



## mxmanu (1 Sep 2022)

Se levanta, suelta 2 hostias a cada uno y se terminó la tonteria pa siempre. 

A ver si los padres empiezan a educar, que es muy comodo tenerlos delante la consola y que no den la lata.


----------



## omin0na (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> A los profesores que vieron eso y no hicieron nada habría que "esperarles a la salida".



Con la de moros que hay ,solo tienes que poner precio al navajazo a esos profea


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> He de añadir que es verdad, magisterio es facilísimo. Pero si un retrasado como tú intentara sacarla, haría el mayor de los ridículos. Incluso lo más fácil te queda lejos.



Yo estudié esa mierda rama Ed,Infantil y sinceramente es fácil, no haces dibujos con macarrones, pero solo haces proyectos de mierda y exámenes tipo test.


----------



## omin0na (1 Sep 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> A ese niño lo que hay que decirle es que pase absolutamente de esos niños rata. Esos niños rata son fiel testimonio de la tara mental de sus padres, y su futuro es ser unos mierdas fracasados llegados a los 30, sólo hay que ver este foro. El que va a salir fuerte del colegio es ese chaval al que putean que ya tiene la ventaja de ver como el 90% de los infraseres que le rodean son rretrasados mentales, hay que darle las herramientas para que sea fuerte psicológicamente y pase de esos tarados, que no les haga ni puto caso y cuando llegue el momento se defienda para ponerlos en su sitio.



Al niño lo que hay que explicarle es que es menor de 14 años , y que si se carga uno a navajazos el resto no le volverá a bacilar...


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> una charla de 10 minutos



Los problemas de este estilo no se arreglan con una charla de 10 minutos.

Tenéis un desconocimiento absoluto, sois puro bocachanclerío.


----------



## Larata (1 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Puta basura? Al final eres como ellos...



Sí, porque solo una basura le echaría la culpa de eso a la víctima.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

La generación post-franquismo, actuales padres, es lo peor que ha dado España. Sus hijos son un reflejo exacto de ellos, y serán aún peores padres, y así para siempre hasta que algo o alguien rompa el ciclo.


----------



## Donald-Trump (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La generación post-franquismo, actuales padres, es lo peor que ha dado España. Sus hijos son un reflejo exacto de ellos, y serán aún peores padres, y así para siempre hasta que algo o alguien rompa el ciclo.



Correcto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Pues tú no dejas de dar la lata sobre la opinión de los demás en la pandemia. Qué cojones te importa a ti si uno lleva o no mascarilla. Sin embargo, tienes la mente bloqueada con ello



a mi me importa una mierda lo que hagan los demás a no ser que me obliguen a entrar en su locura.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los problemas de este estilo no se arreglan con una charla de 10 minutos.
> 
> Tenéis un desconocimiento absoluto, sois puro bocachanclerío.



Claro que no bastan 10 minutos,pero tampoco es una gran pérdida de tiempo y a lo mejor no cae en oídos sordos.
No te preocupes,que ya vendrá la del genaro o alguna amiga con una nueva secretaria anti acoso con todo su personal a dedo y su correspondiente presupuesto millonario.Sacaran una ley y x horas semanales dedicadas a talleres y charlas.Solo que en este caso el problema es real.Y lo conozco bien porque lo he sufrido.

Bueno,si entonces niegas el deber de auxilio inmediato que exige la ley.Cual es tu opción?Ver con 4 arrinconan a otro y le pegan,tu te pones a jugar al Candycrash ese?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Sus padres debería de denunciar a las cuentas que han compartido inicialmente el vídeo....
> Sus padres son los responsables....



¿ quién sabe las circunstancias del escarnio ?

es posible que el niño sea bastante peculiar ( alguna gente atrae el mal rollo ) 
¿ qué tal si llevó la tarta para discriminar a los que no les cae bien y solo repartirla con unos cuantos para darles envidia ?

quizás fueron esos los que montaron el circo. 

Los niños gordos no tienen porque ser necesariamente santos. Son gordos porque no controlan sus impulsos ni a la hora de comer ni en ningún otro momento.


----------



## HDR (1 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> si entonces niegas el deber de auxilio inmediato



¿Quieres que te responda? Cita el mensaje en el que haya dicho eso.


----------



## omin0na (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ quién sabe las circunstancias del escarnio ?
> 
> es posible que el niño sea bastante peculiar ( alguna gente atrae el mal rollo )
> ¿ qué tal si llevó la tarta para discriminar a los que no les cae bien y solo repartirla con unos cuantos para darles envidia ?
> ...



Desde luego que ya se a partir de ahora que cada vez que te lea tu criterio no tiene valor ninguno.

Que submortalidad más grande has dicho...


----------



## Kbkubito (1 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso, yo solo escucho voces de niñas.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 Sep 2022)

Luego nos extrañamos de Columbine.

Tiempo despues se supo que los chavales sufrian un bulling brutal rayando la torura. Luego nos preguntamos por que se china la peña.


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te responda? Cita el mensaje en el que haya dicho eso.



Sigues insistiendo en que no es tu deber educar(cierto) y pareces asumir que comunicar y auxiliar tampoco.No dejas claro que harías.Asi que pregunto.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Desde luego que ya se a partir de ahora que cada vez que te lea tu criterio no tiene valor ninguno.
> 
> Que submortalidad más grande has dicho...



¿ estás gorda ? 

Es el pecado de la gula !


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 Sep 2022)

Yo me tuve que hacer un Cadia en sexto de EGB para ess epoca sacaba una cabeza a los mocos de mi clase. 

El resto del ciclo superior tranquilo como la seda.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Las Elites tienen razón, aunque me joda admitirlo.
> 
> Es necesaria una despoblación radical pero YA (empezando por las propias élites).



Para ayer ademas.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Estamos en el culo de la lista de países en comprensión lectora, pero eso sí en meter basura en la cabeza a los críos y encerrarlos en auténticos agujeros de mierda llamados aulas somos los primeros.



Nos gana Suecia....


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> De nuevo me reitero, ahí no pone que tenga que educar. "Comunicar y auxiliar". Educan papaíto y mamaíta. Si no quieren hacerlo, pues el niño estará asalvajado, y no es mi responsabilidad.
> 
> No lo sería tampoco si una ley así lo dijese explícitamente.



Vale,lo encontré.Entonces,pareces asumir que SI prestarías auxilio inmediato?Pero,de mala gana solo porque la ley lo impone?
Es que opinas con más bilis que claridad.
Si fuera profesora,se va a quedar un niño desamparado bajo mi custodia por los cojones.No me lo tiene que decir la ley,ya me sale a mi.Lo malo es no poder cruzarles la cara a los acosadores.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

O sea, no a la gordofóbia, el verano también es nuestro y todo el rollo progre, a no ser que seas un niño acosado en un colegio, en connivencia de los Funcionarios Estatales de Adoctrinamiento, mal llamados "maestros de escuela", con los acosadores.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja de comer bollos y no te llamarán fanegas.



Cuando te llevas una pistola de perdigones y te lias a perdigonazos tambien dejan de joderte. Te lo digo por experiencia.
Me cambiaron de colegio, pero lo volveria a hacer sin dudarlo. Y suerte que España no es américa.
Es el único lenguaje que entiende la gentuza.


----------



## perrosno (2 Sep 2022)

Soy el padre y desde mañana mismo está yendo a una escuela de karate. Y que se lie a hostias con todos esos hijos de puta.
Hay cosas que no se pueden arreglar con palabras.
Y flipo con que el colegio va a denunciar al hermano. ¿Denuncia de qué? 
Por dejación de funciones les tenían que denunciar a ellos.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> O sea, no a la gordofóbia, el verano también es nuestro y todo el rollo progre, a no ser que seas un niño acosado en un colegio, en connivencia de los Funcionarios Estatales de Adoctrinamiento, mal llamados "maestros de escuela", con los acosadores.



En Mallorca puede que haya algo mas detrás de esta historia. Algo de política digo.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> En Mallorca puede que haya algo mas detrás de esta historia. Algo de política digo.



En Mallorca prostituían a menores de edad en centros gestionados por PSOE y Podemos; a saber la mierda que esconde esta chusma.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Deja de ser escoria y dejaré de llamartelo



Pues eso escoria maricona deja de chuparla y no te diré mariconazo


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Sep 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Que a los maricones abusones como tú, yo los dejaría paralíticos.



Tu lo que hacías y haces es comerles la polla


----------



## omin0na (2 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ estás gorda ?
> 
> Es el pecado de la gula !



Ni estoy gorda ni soy tía.
Mi nick es an0nimo del revés tonto del culo , que no te das cuenta ni de cosas tan obvias cómo está.


----------



## vayaquesi (2 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los niños gordos (en este caso lo veo grande) no son conscientes de su fuerza, muchos tienen una diferencia de fuerza de más del 50% o el 100% , es decir, no tiene que pegar puños, que puede perder, agarrar y estampar contra el suelo. Aunque puede crear secuelas es el riesgo que deben asumir los que hacen bullying. Eso sí el bullying se acaba



El tema no es tan fácil. Aunque le parta la cara a uno que le vacile al azar, al que hay que darle de hostias es al cabecilla o alguno de los cabecillas, eso sin hablar que se apoyarán entre ellos, y lo peor de todo es que encima tendrán el apoyo de los profesores, familiares, etc.

Vamos, que el chaval está prácticamente solo, ese es el problema.

Teniendo en cuenta que darse de hostias no es una solución realista a corto plazo, ya que hablamos de un niño con miedo, al cual lo han puesto en el centro de todas las dianas, las soluciones más realistas es que se integre en alguna pandilla, lo cual también es inviable; no vaya al colegio, algo de desafortunadamente está prohibido; o se cambie de centro escolar, lo que es una movida cuando se hace a mitad de curso.

Me da pena el chaval, la verdad.
Solo espero que con los años esto le sirva para salir más fuerte.

Luego algunos se llevan las manos a la cabeza cuando algún chaval en EEUU ha aparecido en clase con algún arma de fuego para impartir justicia, pero es que a veces no dan otra salida. Porque aguantar esas mierdas a esas edades día sí y día también por cojones, es inaguantable.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre



No. Solo los hijos de HIJOS DE PUTA, que no educan a sus hijos, porque ellos mismos, estan tambien sin educar

En estos casos lo que habria que hacer es METERLE UNA BUENA PALIZA A LOS PADRES (si, padre y madre), que son los que han enseñado esas formas a sus hijos. Y que esos hijos vean bien como sus padres acaban en el suelo de rodillas escupiendo muelas con sangre. Asi aprenderan la leccion


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a mi me importa una mierda lo que hagan los demás a no ser que me obliguen a entrar en su locura.



Qué va, te hace más fuerte


----------



## España1 (2 Sep 2022)

yo veo en ese vídeo a mi hijo y los padres de esos niños cobran una ostia bien dada. No los hijos, los padres y que me denuncien.

que vean lo que es el abuso pero en la piel de sus padres


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Le llaman gordo porque es gordo
> 
> En mi pandilla, como en la inmensa mayoría de pandillas, teníamos también al "gordo" aka "la mole", "el grasas" etc... y nunca se puso a llorar por algo así.



Una cosa es que en un grupo mas o menos avenido, se le llame gordo al gordo, flaco al flaco, largo al largo, o chino al chino

Ahi no estan llamando gordo al gordo, entre otras cosas porque casi nisiquiera esta gordo. A ese lo que le estan haciendo es someterlo a una brutal humillacion, en la que en su propio cumpleaños, y aun cuando se le habia ocurrido con toda su inocencia la idea de llevarles una tarta para congraciarse con ellos (señal de que estaba intentando ala desesperada caerles bien, y de que las humillaciones ya venian de largo), y lo unico que consigue es encima convertirse en el puto centro de atencion y que se reunan todos en torno a el para humillarlo publicamente y sin descanso, con canticos y videos difundidos

No me quiero ni imaginar lo que se le puede pasar a un crio asi por la cabeza, para el cual no existe mas vida, mas mundo y mas gente, que el colegio y toda esa piara de hijos de la gran puta tironucables

Y la culpa de que ocurran cosas asi, es de los adultos sicopatas como tu, que encima os sumais a las burlas. Sois vosotros a quien hay que TIRONUCAR, con urgencia, antes de que mas mañacos descerebrados os imiten y se conviertan en la puta escoria que sois vosotros


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Qué va, te hace más fuerte



¿ no te das cuenta que los que no nos quisimos vacunar ni llevar mascarilla fuimos objeto de bullying ?

de no haber tenido un carácter y personalidad fuerte nos habríamos dejado llevar por la marabunta .

No pasa nada por no pertenecer al grupo de vez en cuando siguiendo tus propias convicciones . Muchas veces a lo largo de mi vida me he visto enfrentado " al mundo " y no me rendí. 

Primero va mi sentido común que para eso lo he entrenado y luego lo que opine la masa, siempre estúpida y voluble.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> yo veo en ese vídeo a mi hijo y los padres de esos niños cobran una ostia bien dada. No los hijos, los padres y que me denuncien.
> 
> que vean lo que es el abuso pero en la piel de sus padres



Es decir, que por una nimiedad , te conviertes en el agresor de mucha otra gente que realmente no hicieron nada .
¿ No te das cuenta que serías tú el que hace bullying pero mucho más grave que el anterior ?

*PREVALECE EVITAR QUE UN PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA SE CONVIERTA EN OTRO MAYOR !!!! *

si tú crees que otra gente merece tu castigo ¿ qué te hace pensar que el gordo no es merecedor de un castigo por algo que hubiese hecho antes ? 

A veces los niños que son odiados por otros es porque sus padres no les enseñaron a congeniar , quizás porque se cree superior sin serlo. 

Las jerarquías son inevitables porque los niños no son robots . Unos son mejores que otros y está en esa competencia lo más interesante del aprendizaje. Unos serán mejor en el deporte, otros en las matemáticas , otros contando chistes ...

¿ no te cae mal nadie de tu trabajo ? ¿ por qué te cae mal ?


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Un crio que esta siendo burlado, abusado y humillado POR EL PUTO COLEGIO ENTERO, y que esta viendo como hasta LAS CHAROS PELOFRITO se suman a las humillaciones, no se atrevera a mover un solo dedo. ¿A quien va a pegar ni como? Ala minima que intentara hacer nada de nada, los demas lo reventarian a ostias. Quiza incluso hasta matarlo, como ha pasado ya muchas veces sin que salga por la tele

Un crio asi esta totalmente bloqueado. No ve ninguna otra escapatoria que cualquier dia que ya no soporte mas, tirarse por el puente

Ahora que mas culpa tienen los padres. Si ves que en la escuela no toman medidas, SACALO DE ALLI YA YA YA. ¿Como cojones se te ocurre estar forzando al crio a vivir tamaño infierno todos los putos dias? ¿Como se te ocurre llevarles una puta tarta a quienes lo estan aostiando todos los dias? Tremendo lo subnormal que es todo el mundo

Y si no el lumbreras del hermano difundiendo el video, justo lo que necesitaba el crio, que lo vea el puto pais entero


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> A ese chaval le insultan no porque sea gordo, si no porque no responde.



Lo insultan porque esos han visto a sus padres comportarse igual. Abusando del debil por placer. Los mismos que disfrutan viendo como un gitano apuñala a un toro, o los mismos que de mayores diran que se la suda que mueran medio millon de jubilados porque a ellos nadie los deja un viernes sin botellon. Todo va siempre de la mano


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> La escuela es una selva, o muerdes o te muerden



Eso es ahora con el liberaloidismo. En tiempo de nuestros abuelos era un lugar donde EDUCABAN Y FORMABAN y no se movia de la silla ni reputisimo dios

Pero como ahora todo el mundo tiene derechito a hacer lo que quiera cuando quiera como quiera donde quiera sin importar las consecuencias de sus actos, pues asi va todo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (2 Sep 2022)

Menuda mierda de hermano , sin acritud.


----------



## Aurkitu (2 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Si le dan una paliza al niño, lo harán fuera del centro. Si lo acosan por Internet, lo harán fuera del centro. Si el niño se suicida, lo hace fuera del centro.
> 
> Son todo cosas que pasan siempre fuera del alcance del profesorado, y siempre se responsabiliza al profesorado.
> 
> En materia de educación, todo lo que pase tanto fuera como dentro del centro educativo, en cualquier lugar, es responsabilidad de los papaítos, esos que si los llamas para decirles que sus hijos acosan, responden de forma agresiva, porque sus hijos son perfectos, buenísimos e intocables. De nuevo, educa a tus hijos, tú, escoria.



Hombre, algo de responsabilidad supongo que tendrán también en el centro -sin desmerecer que ciertos niños crueles y narcisistas son el reflejo de los progenitores-. En este país eludir el sistema educativo tradicional es complicado, los niños empiezan en primaria a comerse 5 horas en dos tramos creo, que como pillen comedor se convierten en 7 u 8, sin contar actividades fuera de su casa. No ven a sus padres durante casi una jornada laboral. Durante ese tiempo los límites a comportamientos de abuso y de manada hacia otros niños, los deben marcar, y es responsabilidad, o debería, el personal del centro escolar. Nadie mejor que ellos, que se pasan meses con esos chavales, conocen si un crio esta siendo maltratado por otros compañeros y si las cosas no van por el buen camino.

Lo que dices tiene algo de cierto, pero las consecuencias de esos abusos sobre el crio *se verán *en el centro si el personal hace bien su trabajo y presta algo de atención. Al menos para dar la alarma a tiempo y pararlo en seco. No estar años el abusado sufriendo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Una cosa es que en un grupo mas o menos avenido, se le llame gordo al gordo, flaco al flaco, largo al largo, o chino al chino
> 
> Ahi no estan llamando gordo al gordo, entre otras cosas porque casi nisiquiera esta gordo. A ese lo que le estan haciendo es someterlo a una brutal humillacion, en la que en su propio cumpleaños, y aun cuando se le habia ocurrido con toda su inocencia la idea de llevarles una tarta para congraciarse con ellos (señal de que estaba intentando ala desesperada caerles bien, y de que las humillaciones ya venian de largo), y lo unico que consigue es encima convertirse en el puto centro de atencion y que se reunan todos en torno a el para humillarlo publicamente y sin descanso, con canticos y videos difundidos
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en todo,excepto lo de tironucar a los padres,te pierden las formas tan radicales de expresarte,pero has dado en el clavo que una cosa son los motes en un grupo de amigos y otra cosa la humillación y acoso de la masa.Encima en su cumpleaños,que a saber que recuerdo a fuego se le queda después.
Lo de la tarta,lo veo más bien iniciativa de unos padres que no tienen ni idea del calvario que está pasando el niño.Aunque es verdad que puede ser un intento desesperado de que le dejen en paz y ser aceptado.
Ahora,lo principal que has dicho es que el mundo de un niño es muy pequeño y los padres y otros adultos son como Dios para ellos.Confian ciegamente en que los van a proteger y cuidar.Por eso,el bullying es todavía más sangrante,se sienten solos.No solo les atacan los niñatos,sino que los adultos no les protegen y miran para otro lado.Eso fue en mi caso lo más aterrador,pensar que nadie me podía ayudar ni salvar y me podía pasar cualquier cosa.Menos mal que mis padres estuvieron ahí siempre y en el instituto me mandaron a los Salesianos.
Este niño da mucha pena y espero que sus padres reaccionen,hoy hay más medios que antes,que denuncien o que lo cambien si no hay más remedio.Lo malo es que el chaval sufra ahora de indefensión aprendida y por su comportamiento tal vez introvertido le vuelva a pasar los mismos en un cole nuevo.


----------



## 0IGRES (2 Sep 2022)

Sorpresa niños haciendo el cabron... Aunque tampoco es para tanto bombo que le dan. Eso sí la canción me hizo gracia


----------



## daesrd (2 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es la guardería??


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Tienes razón en todo,excepto lo de tironucar a los padres,te pierden las formas tan radicales de expresarte,pero has dado en el clavo que una cosa son los motes en un grupo de amigos y otra cosa la humillación y acoso de la masa.Encima en su cumpleaños,que a saber que recuerdo a fuego se le queda después.
> Lo de la tarta,lo veo más bien iniciativa de unos padres que no tienen ni idea del calvario que está pasando el niño.Aunque es verdad que puede ser un intento desesperado de que le dejen en paz y ser aceptado.
> Ahora,lo principal que has dicho es que el mundo de un niño es muy pequeño y los padres y otros adultos son como Dios para ellos.Confian ciegamente en que los van a proteger y cuidar.Por eso,el bullying es todavía más sangrante,se sienten solos.No solo les atacan los niñatos,sino que los adultos no les protegen y miran para otro lado.Eso fue en mi caso lo más aterrador,pensar que nadie me podía ayudar ni salvar y me podía pasar cualquier cosa.Menos mal que mis padres estuvieron ahí siempre y en el instituto me mandaron a los Salesianos.
> Este niño da mucha pena y espero que sus padres reaccionen,hoy hay más medios que antes,que denuncien o que lo cambien si no hay más remedio.Lo malo es que el chaval sufra ahora de indefensión aprendida y por su comportamiento tal vez introvertido le vuelva a pasar los mismos en un cole nuevo.



Tengo razon en todo, sin ninguna excepcion. Esos mañacos que son putos monstruos sicopatas acosadores torturadores, lo son porque no han recibido ningun control, atencion, educacion ni correccion por parte de sus padres de mierda. O peor, sus padres son igual de escoria que los hijos y esas formas de monstruitos las han aprendido de ellos 

Yo he presenciado en mi colegio cosas mucho peores que la de ese video. Insultos, humillaciones y palizas diarias, dia tras dia, mes tras mes, año tras año. Ver como autentica escoria incluso insultaban humillaban y tiraban piedras a los propios padres del abusado, que ya es el puto colmo. Que si, en el fondo lo analizas y ves que es gente a la que le debia faltar un hervor, porque nadie con un poco de juicio se queda como un pasmo aguantando esas cosas indefinidamente. Como muy minimo, sacas al crio de ese colegio para siempre y pruebas suerte en otra parte. No te quedas lamentandote recibiendo pedradas de los niños rata hasta tu

Y veias como muchas veces las charos pelofritos en lugar de atajar el tema, hasta se sumaban ala humillacion para congraciarse con la niñorratada y que no le dieran la murga a ellas. ¿Puede haber algo mas humillante que te esten humillando todos en publico y que la persona que deberia de protegerte y acabar con todo, SE SUME A ELLO y te termine de hundir en la mierda ante todo cristo? No se como esos crios no se tiran todos por un puente. La sensacion de desamparo tiene que ser brutal y absoluta

Pero es que da igual que una persona o una familia tengan mas o menos luces. Que ocurran cosas asi no se puede tolerar bajo ningun concepto, y la unica forma de solucionarlo es LEGISLAR

- Legislar para que en los colegios se separe a los crios en clases distintas para listos y tontos, para que cada cual reciba el tipo de educacion que necesita

- Legislar para que en los colegios se imparta DISCIPLINA y no se toleren estas mierdas

- Legislar para que los GAMBERROS, sean del grupo de los listos o del de los tontos, sean EXPULSADOS DE POR VIDA de sus colegios e ingresados obligatoriamente en correccionales militares donde los pongan mas rectos que una puta vela. Ya que no se puede encarcelar a un menor, que los lleven a colegios disciplinarios. Y si se reforman y comportan iran los findes a su casa. Si no no. Enseñanza estricta, actividad fisica exigente, y disciplina militar, para corregir las actitudes que no corrigen en sus casas

- Legislar para que hayan MULTAS GRAVES a los padres de hijos gamberros de mierda acosadores 

- Legislar para que hayan PENAS DE PRISION para los docentes que presencien casos de acoso y no hagan nada

Ibas a ver que pronto se acababa el problema. De putisima raiz y para siempre

Pero como siempre, no se hace nada de nada, porque el LIBERALOIDISMO supone premiar y consentir que todos los criminales y sicopatas del mundo conviertan la sociedad en un infierno. Forma parte del plan


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las hostias son muy instructivas en ciertos casos, no solo se aprende a base de leer y que un tipo te de la brasa en una (j)aula. Simplemente la lección de que siempre va a haber alguien más grande, fuerte e hijoputa que tú ya puede ser bastante valiosa.



La violencia es una parte fundamental de la vida. Fingir que no existe o que podemos prescindir de ella, trae terribles consecuencias en múltiples ámbitos de la vida. Este y el resto de los casos de acoso escolar es uno de ellos.

No soy partidario de la educación obligatoria, pero ya que existe, hay que implantar la autoridad desde el minuto uno. Si no, salen perjudicados todos, víctimas y perpetradores. Aunque lo principal son las víctimas. Los acosadores son, generalmente, psicópatas sin remedio y con estos solo vale ser más fuerte que ellos y que sientan respeto por el poder.


----------



## qbit (2 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.



Los cabecillos son los psicópatas. Los demás son borregos que se apuntan a la corriente de lo fácil.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (2 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La generación post-franquismo, actuales padres, es lo peor que ha dado España. Sus hijos son un reflejo exacto de ellos, y serán aún peores padres, y así para siempre hasta que algo o alguien rompa el ciclo.



Y son tan malos padres que sus hijos odian el concepto de familia actual, nunca formaran una, ven a los hijos como un estorbo, como una larva, en el fondo es odiarse a sí mismo.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Sep 2022)

0IGRES dijo:


> Sorpresa niños haciendo el cabron... Aunque tampoco es para tanto bombo que le dan. Eso sí la canción me hizo gracia



Niños haciendo el borrego bajo la atenta mirada de sus cuidadores que observan complacidos cómo el grupo encuentra una cabeza de turco. Ratas comenzando su carrera hacia la nada.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> yo veo en ese vídeo a mi hijo y los padres de esos niños cobran una ostia bien dada. No los hijos, los padres y que me denuncien.
> 
> que vean lo que es el abuso pero en la piel de sus padres



Los padres al mismo aujero que los cuidadores, el director del instiputo y el consejero de educación. Luego a lanzarles un chusco de pan al día para todos y que practiquen sus enseñanzas entre ellos.


----------



## Volkova (2 Sep 2022)

No pienso ver el vídeo porque se me partiría el corazón. Pero esta sociedad está enferma de raíz.


----------



## Romu (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Eso es ahora con el liberaloidismo. En tiempo de nuestros abuelos era un lugar donde EDUCABAN Y FORMABAN y no se movia de la silla ni reputisimo dios
> 
> Pero como ahora todo el mundo tiene derechito a hacer lo que quiera cuando quiera como quiera donde quiera sin importar las consecuencias de sus actos, pues asi va todo



Bla bla bla

En la etapa de los yayos estaba basada en el miedo. Si hablabas, si no hacías los deberes,si eras poco espabilado te ostiaba el profesor por cualquier tema ....habían abusos ... Así el rebaño estaba controlado.

Ahora si tu quieres educar a tus hijos fuera del sistema te persiguen y te acosan también con el miedo de que te van a quitar la custodia por ser un padre antisistema.....No les gusta NADA de que quieras formar a tus hijos de forma diferente aunque los superricos lo hacen sin problemas.


El profesorado es un lobby que vive en el pasado.

Se han encontrado alumnos que dominan sin dificultad el tema tecnológico mientras que ellos se bloquean al ver una pizarra digital.
Los centros educativos son guarderías de chavales que han de permanecer mañana y tarde en el centro .
Los resultados se maquillan pero la realidad es que salen mal preparados.

Los profesores una vez que consiguen plaza, se apalancan . Aunque tuvieran aulas de 10 alumnos seguirían quejándose es su mantra diario.
Lo que tienen las nuevas generaciones es un montón de licenciados que ni saben explicar, ni tienen paciencia y lo peor detestan a las nuevas generaciones.


----------



## Pepeprisas (2 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El bulling ese si es un verdadero problema. Los niños copian lo que ven alrededor y todo es violencia


----------



## notorius.burbujo (2 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Unas cuantas puñaladas bien tiradas con mucha mala ostia, un par de muertes entre gritos de putes, unos años en el correccional y se acabaron las tonterías. Probablemente ni pisase el correccional.
> 
> Alguien bajo esa presión psicológica diaria puede actuar de forma enajenada e impredecible haciéndose daño el o a los DEMAS, y por supuesto siempre mejor los demás antes que él. Las probabilidades de que ocurra una cosa u otra en un cuadro de agitación psicomotriz severa son del 50/50. Con el video de la humillación tiene la excusa psiquiátrica perfecta para hacerlo y ser cuasinimputable tanto por edad como por condición.



Precisamente ese el problema. Le insultan porque saben que no va a defenderse. Por algun motivo algunos niños no saben o no pueden defenderse. La violencia siempre ha sido, sera, y es el camino. la mayoria de la gente no conoce los tesoros que ahi se esconden.

Cuando inflas a alguien a patadas se siente un poder indescriptible, no contra el agredido, sino contra todo el sistema. Te das cuenta de que todas esas leyes, la policia, los jueces, las normas sociales, el dinero, las opiniones, la moral y toda esa mierda se viene abajo en unos segundos, y ahora eres tu el que toma el comtrol, o mejor dicho, es tu sombra la que lo tiene.

Esa una pena que ese niño no pueda entender semejante manjar. Lamento profundamente como educan de mal a los niños.


----------



## etsai (2 Sep 2022)

Menudas películas a lo Chuck Norris que os montáis algunos. Hay niños que son capaces de responder con violencia a un ataque, y niños que no. Y no hay más.

Pues anda que no habré visto yo niños humillados por chiquitines, cuando el humillado les dobla el tamaño y con un manotazo se acabaría el bullying. ¿Por qué no lo hacen? Porque son así, y punto. Rechazan la violencia con todas sus fuerzas. Están bloqueados, y eso el abusador lo sabe, lo huele.

Yo de pequeño era de los más chiquitines pero pocos se atrevían a toserme porque se llevaban una galleta como mínimo. Me gustaban las peleas y jugaba a pressing catch con mis amigos y mi hermano mayor. Las últimas peleas las tuve en el instituto con graciosillos que te probaban a ver hasta donde podían pincharte.

Al gordito del video le han tanteado muchas veces y han visto que no mataría ni a una mosca. Pues a por el, que es una víctima fácil.


----------



## Gorkako (2 Sep 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Sí, porque solo una basura le echaría la culpa de eso a la víctima.



La vida es así...


----------



## Gorkako (2 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los cabecillos son los psicópatas. Los demás son borregos que se apuntan a la corriente de lo fácil.



O se apuntan o piensan que estando ahí no les toca...


----------



## MrDanger (2 Sep 2022)

Si fuera mi hijo lo primero que haría es cambiarle de colegio. Con esos cabrones va a acabar mal, le van a destrozar la vida (si no se suicida antes, que no sería el primero). Los cobardes van en grupo y es mejor liarse a hostias que dejarse insultar, porque así no van a parar, al revés.

Luego, a hacer ejercicio y controlar la dieta, y apuntarle a artes marciales si hace falta.
Y lo más importante, enseñarle a no dejar pasar ni una a los abusones. Al que te vacile, le arrancas la cabeza, da igual que te castiguen los profesores.


----------



## Miomio (2 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los padres al mismo aujero que los cuidadores, el director del instiputo y el consejero de educación. Luego a lanzarles un chusco de pan al día para todos y que practiquen sus enseñanzas entre ellos.



Para ser más específicos el suceso se dio en un CAMPAMENTO DE VERANO, no en el colegio. 

Si el hermano nombra al colegio se supone que es porque los que cantan debían ser compañeros y ya debía conocerles las actitudes de otras veces.


----------



## NPCpremiun (2 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



He visto profesores/monitores empatizar con los acosadores para caer bien a la masa y empatizar con el "Gran publico", poca broma.



bocadRillo dijo:


> En vez de sentarse en un rincón a llorar debió liarse a ostias con esos imbéciles. Quizás se habría llevado una reprimenda, pero nunca más se volverían a reír de él
> Por cierto, si sus compañeros suelen ser así con él, por qué cojones les lleva una tarta????





Gorrión dijo:


> Los niños son lo que le enseñan los padres, no hay mas historia.



Pues al del video le han enseñado a ser gilipollas, los niños son rebaño, no digo que los padres de la masa sean gilipollas, pero los de la victima sí lo son, le han educado para victima, eso es de hijos de puta.


Gorkako dijo:


> Culpa del nene, en mi época moza yo estaba como él y a los del barrio les dio por llamarme piraña, pillé por banda a los cabecillas por separado a uno le metí en un cubo de basura y a otro lo precinté en una puta farola... mano de santo.



te cité para responderle a @bocadRillo


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si sus padres son inteligentes le enseñarán a ser fuerte ante la Adversidad , que es lo habitual en la vida.
> 
> Entenderá qué la opinión o los Juicios ajenos son irrelevantes



Ejemplo de padre que enseña a su hijo a ser masoquista.


Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> No creo que eso haya sucedido.
> PROPAGANDA.



Opinión siempre a tener en cuenta ante cualquier noticia sensacionalista.


----------



## Von Steiner (2 Sep 2022)

Debería levantarse, coger al primero que pille, al mas enano si le viene bien, darle una ostia a mano abierta, el resto como buenos cobardes saldrán corriendo.


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> La vida es así...



Pues nada, cuando un padre abuse de su hijo, le echas la culpa al hijo por no defenderse.


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Sep 2022)

El colegio es Puig se plantea denunciar al hermano del niño acosado en Lloseta. 



Brutal


----------



## poppom (2 Sep 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> El colegio es Puig se plantea denunciar al hermano del niño acosado en Lloseta.
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal



Jojojojo


----------



## Gorkako (2 Sep 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Pues nada, cuando un padre abuse de su hijo, le echas la culpa al hijo por no defenderse.



Al final si afino el niño está disfrutando de lo que tú has votado así que es culpa tuya


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Al final si afino el niño está disfrutando de lo que tú has votado así que es culpa tuya



Yo no he votado a Antonio ni similares así que deja de decir gilipolleces.


----------



## PASEANTE (2 Sep 2022)

Pero hombre.. esto ha sido toda la puta vida así.. el gordo, el tonto, el guarro... la culpa es de los putos padres, que le pongan a dieta ya, un gorder como este, por mucha pena que nos de, a mi el primero, siempre será un "gordo de mierda" en clase, en el colegio, en la universidad, y nadie quiere estar ni follar con un gordo, será el apestado con las tías en el grupo de amigos que no verá un coño en décadas y el pajero del grupo.

Los chavales son crueles por naturaleza, es así.. pero solo hacen que seguir su instinto, en los nidos de los pájaros los hermanos tiran del nido a los hermanos débiles para sobrevivir, no hay otra, ante esto solo queda una, adelgazar, hacer artes marciales o algo así, y cuando le vuelva a ocurrir una buena hostia al primero que se ría, pero que se olvide de que la cosa vaya a cambiar.

Tristemente es así..


----------



## azazel_iii (2 Sep 2022)

Al bullying se le combate con ostias como panes. Coges al cabecilla, siempre hay uno y cuando no se lo espere lo revientas. Aunque te lleves 10 y pierdas la pelea y tú solo metas 2. Que siguen, le vuelves a pillar, aunque solo consigas darle una. 

Mano de santo, normalmente a la primera ya saben que estás loco y puedes hacer daño, buscarán otra presa. 

Yo era el "empollón" de clase y en varias ocasiones, sobre todo en cambio de curso o colegio venían a por mí, me he pegado con todos los chungos de la clase desde siempre. La tontería duraba poco, curiosamente siempre te acabas haciendo amiguetes de esos y te haces respetar, porque un matoncete de clase lo que busca es gente dócil, no alguien que va a por ti a devolverterla sin importarle las consecuencias


----------



## Serranod (2 Sep 2022)

Un poco dieta pero sobre todo que aprenda a defenderse, vamos liarse a hostias como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## vinavil (2 Sep 2022)

Ahora resulta que las imágenes las grabó y colgó su hermano mayor (un rapero del que han salido imágenes de sus videos en los programas matutinos), y no fue en el colegio. Fue en un campamento.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Sep 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Para ser más específicos el suceso se dio en un CAMPAMENTO DE VERANO, no en el colegio.
> 
> Si el hermano nombra al colegio se supone que es porque los que cantan debían ser compañeros y ya debía conocerles las actitudes de otras veces.



Pues los del campamento también al agujero. Estas cosas suelen venir de lejos, así que desde la guardería todos al agujero. Es más, una bomba Zar en mallorca y acabado el problema.


----------



## 999999999 (2 Sep 2022)

Los hermanos Gracie, de Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, tienen un programa antibullies, en el que enseñan a críos y crías a defenderse (a veces lo efrecen gratis para ciertos casos):


Ejemplos:







Los abusones sólo entienden las tortas...


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Eso en los 90 era el pan de cada día


Yo era de los que mordian si se presentaba la ocasión

Si el abuson a puñetazos, pues patadas , pisotones 

Esas serán sus normas no las mías


----------



## Volkova (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Eso en los 90 era el pan de cada día
> 
> Lo mejor es que decía el abuson de pelearse a puñetazos y cuando le di una patada en los huevos dijo que no podía ser porque había dicho de a puñetazos
> 
> ...



Recuerdo ese ambiente denso, violento, cateto e infrahumano de los 90s españoles, aunque yo era un crío. Es verdad que ahora tenemos moros y negros que es aún peor. Pero no me sorprende que estemos como estamos si la langostada educó a nuestros padres en la mediocridad y el cainismo depredador.

Ese odio a los sentimientos y las emociones equiparándolos de moñerías o mariconadas... (a las mujeres les iba muy bien para tener a los varones bien domados).

Antes se volvía a los niños psicópatas porque los padres lo inducían, hoy en día los mass mierda se encargam de eso y los nuevos padres son la misma mierda negligente que antaño pero con móviles.


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> Bórrame la cita que he corregido las faltas. (consecuencias de educarme en Catatonia).
> 
> La tv y las pelis son muchísimo más nocivas que los videojuegos, de eso no tengo la menor duda. Enciendes la tv y solo ves psicópatas. Eso se pega.



Hecho 

Te puedes creer que el expulsado fui yo por morder al abuson? (Después de una patada en los huevos)

Si el abuson quería una pelea que pudiera ganar por ser más fuerte...


----------



## Sputnik (2 Sep 2022)

Acoso everywhere

Estamos en la sociedad del acoso

Yo empezaria a cortar cabezas de acosadores/as como sino hubiese un mañana, a cascoporro, la pondria en montones en las plazas publicas

Normalmente son los mas cobardes y mierdas de sus ecosistema, pero se ponen de acuerdo como las jaurias de perros famelicos

En su dia pude ser un acosador perfectamente, pero me dedique a ostiarme con la farandula de clase, los dos mas chuletillas, para evitar que machacasen a un chaval. Como no soy un tirillas y gasto mal genio, la jugada no me costo muchos dientes o sangre y dejaron en paz al chaval. A mi por supuesto ni me dirigian la palabra, pero se apartaban, cuando me ligue a la top de clase siendo mas mayores, se los llevaba la rabia.


----------



## Volkova (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Hecho
> 
> Te puedes creer que el expulsado fui yo por morder al abuson? (Después de una patada en los huevos)
> 
> Si el abuson quería una pelea que pudiera ganar por ser más fuerte...



A mí me hicieron repetir de curso dos veces para luego expulsarme y dejarme traumatizado y desconectado de los estudios para siempre, yo, un marika super sentimental y anti violencia. xDDDDDD CATALUFOS DE MIERDA HIJOS DE PUTA. También le conté las historias que tenía en casa a una charo profe y en lugar de ayudarme lo usó en mi contra.

Sobre bullying, a mí siempre me lo hicieron los profres indepes mas que los alumnos, porque yo me hacía amigo de los malotes a conciencia, y también de los frikis, era una persona bastante abierta y justiciera, un mártir al que putearon por todos lados en plan gang stalking... No la liaba, la verdad, pero los profes me tenían manía porque realmente cuestionaba sus mierdas sectarias y era bastante inteligente para mi edad. (esto último me lo dijo algún profe que no era psicópata).

Lo único relacionado con violencia fue un moro que estuvo unos días queriéndose meter conmigo y un día me abalancé sobre él. Ahí ya nunca más se atrevió.

Por eso, ahora, cuando se quejan de que a los niños les aprueban todo y no saben nada... Pues por una parte tienen razón, pero por otra se libran de lo que me hicieron a mi. Siempre estaba agotado y no me podía concentrar ni tenia ganas de empollar nada, a pesar de ser una persona curiosa y realmente interesada en obtener conocimiento, así que me jodieron a base de bien. Luego a lo mejor te sacaba un 9 en historia sin estudiar nada y un 0 en mates porque las arrastraba desde bien chico por la negligencia que tenía en casa.

Hace un año vi a un pedazo de alfa por la calle hablando con un negro como si fuese una especie de voluntario o tutor, preocupandose por el y ayudandole. Y me pregunté... ¿Y si alguien me hubiese ayudado así a mi? ¿Y si hubiese tenido a alguien que se preocupase aunque solo fuese un poco por mi? ¿Que me hubiese dado un abrazo? ¿Me hubiesen jodido así?

Hay mucho psicopata en el mundo de la educación que se aprovecha de los niños abandonados por sus padres e incluso disfrutan de que sus alumnos reciban maltrato. De lo que no se habla es de que hay una cantidad enorme de padres negligentes que empujan a su hijos a buscar la aprobacion y el cariño en el colegio y luego acaban como yo.


----------



## Estúpido Infinito (2 Sep 2022)

Muchos españoles están al mismo nivel intelectual y humano que los magrebís y los gitanos, por ese motivo tenemos un largo historial de bullying de sobras conocido por todos. Toda esa chusma luego crece y se convierten en adultos de mierda que llevan a España a ser el país que es, es decir, la vergüenza de Europa y Occidente.


----------



## hyugaa (2 Sep 2022)

El gordito debio ir a por el jefe los cantantes y pegarle una ostia


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> A mí me hicieron repetir de curso dos veces para luego expulsarme y dejarme traumatizado y desconectado de los estudios para siempre, yo, un marika super sentimental y anti violencia. xDDDDDD CATALUFOS DE MIERDA HIJOS DE PUTA. También le conté las historias que tenía en casa a una charo profe y en lugar de ayudarme lo usó en mi contra.
> 
> Sobre bullying, a mí siempre me lo hicieron los profres indepes mas que los alumnos, porque yo me hacía amigo de los malotes a conciencia, y también de los frikis, era una persona bastante abierta y justiciera, un mártir al que putearon por todos lados en plan gang stalking... No la liaba, la verdad, pero los profes me tenían manía porque realmente cuestionaba sus mierdas sectarias y era bastante inteligente para mi edad. (esto último me lo dijo algún profe que no era psicópata).
> 
> ...




Por ejemplo se de casos de un colegio donde los profesores usaban a los niños con deficiencias para que delataran a los que fumaban o hacían otra cosa

quien se llevaba los golpes pues imagínate

Imagínate si eres el padre

Lo de los profesores es lo más rastrero que existe

Hice todo lo que pude y todas esas excusas


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

La verdad que la crueldad de los niños es cruel, pero la culpa la tienen los padres por educarlos así. Yo iría a hablar con los padres y no solo hablar, tal vez también les pegará alguna hostia.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> El gordito debio ir a por el jefe los cantantes y pegarle una ostia



Yo lo veo rellenito pero tampoco para tanto. Ese chaval en unos años tal v z de un guantazo le arranque la cabeza a esos niñatos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> He visto profesores/monitores empatizar con los acosadores para caer bien a la masa y empatizar con el "Gran publico", poca broma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ masoquista ?

masoquismo es convertir un pequeño problema en un mogollón de problemas para mucha gente haciéndolo gigante para el niño, que jamás lo admitirán como amigo en caso de castigo de los otros niños.* El masoquismo es convertir un pequeño problema en otro muchísimo mayor .*

NO SE PUEDE OBLIGAR A ALGUIEN A QUE TE QUIERA . 

A los animales que se quiere adiestrar, ellos siempre susceptibles y desconfiados, hay que ganarse su confianza y para ello el castigo es el peor método.

hay que aprender a caer bien ¿ acaso cuando van a comprar al Corte Inglés les reciben con chulería y menosprecio ? pues hasta el rey de España tiene que comportarse de forma educada y humilde para ser aceptado.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Una cosa es que en un grupo mas o menos avenido, se le llame gordo al gordo, flaco al flaco, largo al largo, o chino al chino
> 
> Ahi no estan llamando gordo al gordo, entre otras cosas porque casi nisiquiera esta gordo. A ese lo que le estan haciendo es someterlo a una brutal humillacion, en la que en su propio cumpleaños, y aun cuando se le habia ocurrido con toda su inocencia la idea de llevarles una tarta para congraciarse con ellos (señal de que estaba intentando ala desesperada caerles bien, y de que las humillaciones ya venian de largo), y lo unico que consigue es encima convertirse en el puto centro de atencion y que se reunan todos en torno a el para humillarlo publicamente y sin descanso, con canticos y videos difundidos
> 
> ...





Jajaja, que no está gordo dice. Ese niño es como un zepelín, pero su problema no es ese si no que además es tonto por llevarles un pastel a los que se divierten puteándolo ¿Qué coño esperaba? ¿que dejaran de meterse con él a cambio de un pastel de mierda? El que se humilla es él mismo arrastrándose con el pastel a cambio de un poco de aceptación, los otros chavales sólo secundan su complejo de inferioridad. Si aquí hay culpables a parte del mismo niño, son sus putos padres, probablemente progres ñoños llorones también, incapaces de dar un poquito de autoestima y dignidad al crío.

Por otro lado, los otros críos no son menos niños ni más malos por no ser gordos. De hecho son de lo más normal, y por eso se comportan como críos, que son crueles y despiadados, incluso sádicos. Y es que esa es y ha sido su puta función social desde el principio de los tiempos. Eso aseguraba que cuando llegaran a adultos no serían hombres débiles, llorones y gregarios comepollas yonkis de la aceptación del grupo.

Y aquí la escoria principal sois todos los adultos (por llamaros de alguna manera) ñoños, blandos, obedientes, crédulos y llorones a los que cualquier memez os parece una _"brutal humillación"_ mientras vivís con normalidad realidades, estas sí, humillantes e indignas sin ni siquiera ser conscientes de cómo os cagan en la boca todos los días. Sin gentecilla como vosotros educando niños, no habrían inadaptados cagones inseguros sin las herramientas mínimas necesarias para tener una vida medio normal.

Joder, que el bulling es una parte fundamental de cualquier ecosistema,y en el escolar entrena la resiliencia en los niños. El mundo es un lugar jodido lleno de dementes y desaprensivos, y el bulling en el colegio es simplemente su vacuna (y a ti que te gustan tanto no sé porqué despotricas de estas vacunas vitales).

Precisamente tenemos hoy tanto adulto llorica tarao por ahí, de a los que todo les ofende y por todo sufren o se indignan, porque la sobre protección en los colegios ha impedido que la naturaleza siguiera su camino capacitando a los incapacitados y empoderando a los desempoderados. Y mientras por un lado se coarta una función normal y atávica entre niños, por otro se exacerban las emociones y el ñoñismo en detrimento de la razón y su coherencia. Y así estamos ahora, con una generación llorica y pasiva que sólo sabe quejarse mientras espera que alguien haga algo, mismamente igual que el gordo de la noticia.


----------



## Volkova (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo lo veo rellenito pero tampoco para tanto. Ese chaval en unos años tal v z de un guantazo le arranque la cabeza a esos niñatos.



Mi primo era así de gordito y ahora es muy guapo y liga bastante.


----------



## fayser (2 Sep 2022)

No esperéis que los profesores vayan a resolver esto, y mucho menos los padres que ni siquiera están allí cuando esto sucede.

La única solución es enseñar a ese niño a empezar a dar hostias como panes. A que no se crea la mentira de la "no violencia" que le inculcan los profesores, porque los demás niños sí usan la violencia contra él sin ninguna consecuencia.

Sólo cuando haya varios niños metidos en una pelea con sangre de por medio los profesores harán algo, porque entonces sí que se están jugando su querido puesto vitalicio.


----------



## fayser (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Si aquí hay culpables a parte del mismo niño, son sus putos padres, probablemente progres ñoños llorones también, incapaces de dar un poquito de autoestima y dignidad al crío.



Efectivamente.

Ese chaval cuando vuelve a casa llorando no encuentra a un padre que le de fuerzas para volver el día siguiente a repartir hostias. Se encontrará a un soyboy emasculado.


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Jajaja, que no está gordo dice. Ese niño es como un zepelín, pero su problema no es ese si no que además es tonto por llevarles un pastel a los que se divierten puteándolo ¿Qué coño esperaba? ¿que dejaran de meterse con él a cambio de un pastel de mierda? El que se humilla es él mismo arrastrándose con el pastel a cambio de un poco de aceptación, los otros chavales sólo secundan su complejo de inferioridad. Si aquí hay culpables a parte del mismo niño, son sus putos padres, probablemente progres ñoños llorones también, incapaces de dar un poquito de autoestima y dignidad al crío.
> 
> Por otro lado, los otros críos no son menos niños ni más malos por no ser gordos. De hecho son de lo más normal, y por eso se comportan como críos, que son crueles y despiadados, incluso sádicos. Y es que esa es y ha sido su puta función social desde el principio de los tiempos. Eso aseguraba que cuando llegaran a adultos no serían hombres débiles, llorones y gregarios comepollas yonkis de la aceptación del grupo.
> 
> ...



La generación langosta que vivía con miedo a los profesores, curas,policía y demás es la más cobarde y sumisa de la historia 

Trabajando sin casi cobrar, limpiando las botas del jefe en gesto de sumisión 

Y eso que no tuvieron que vivir abuso de sus compañeros


----------



## vecordis (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Jajaja, que no está gordo dice. Ese niño es como un zepelín, pero su problema no es ese si no que además es tonto por llevarles un pastel a los que se divierten puteándolo ¿Qué coño esperaba? ¿que dejaran de meterse con él a cambio de un pastel de mierda? El que se humilla es él mismo arrastrándose con el pastel a cambio de un poco de aceptación, los otros chavales sólo secundan su complejo de inferioridad. Si aquí hay culpables a parte del mismo niño, son sus putos padres, probablemente progres ñoños llorones también, incapaces de dar un poquito de autoestima y dignidad al crío.
> 
> Por otro lado, los otros críos no son menos niños ni más malos por no ser gordos. De hecho son de lo más normal, y por eso se comportan como críos, que son crueles y despiadados, incluso sádicos. Y es que esa es y ha sido su puta función social desde el principio de los tiempos. Eso aseguraba que cuando llegaran a adultos no serían hombres débiles, llorones y gregarios comepollas yonkis de la aceptación del grupo.
> 
> ...



Tienes bastante razón en cosas que dices.
Pero tú discurso, tiene la misma empatía hacia ese niño, que los que le cantan el cumpleaños feliz.
Es difícil ver videos de niños, que generen el asco, que generan esos niños cantando.
Tu discurso también da asco.
Pero como eres un adulto tan guay, seguro que no te quejarás.


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Los abusones son los primeros en llorar y denunciar cuando les pegan


----------



## OYeah (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Jajaja, que no está gordo dice. Ese niño es como un zepelín, pero su problema no es ese si no que además es tonto por llevarles un pastel a los que se divierten puteándolo ¿Qué coño esperaba? ¿que dejaran de meterse con él a cambio de un pastel de mierda? El que se humilla es él mismo arrastrándose con el pastel a cambio de un poco de aceptación, los otros chavales sólo secundan su complejo de inferioridad. Si aquí hay culpables a parte del mismo niño, son sus putos padres, probablemente progres ñoños llorones también, incapaces de dar un poquito de autoestima y dignidad al crío.
> 
> Por otro lado, los otros críos no son menos niños ni más malos por no ser gordos. De hecho son de lo más normal, y por eso se comportan como críos, que son crueles y despiadados, incluso sádicos. Y es que esa es y ha sido su puta función social desde el principio de los tiempos. Eso aseguraba que cuando llegaran a adultos no serían hombres débiles, llorones y gregarios comepollas yonkis de la aceptación del grupo.
> 
> ...




Tardaba en salir el pecho palomo de turno con el discurso infantil de turno.

Ve a EEUU y da clases a ver si con suerte en una revenge por bullyn te dejan como un colador.

Y en mi época no había bullying y no nos parecemos a la generación moñas actual. Todo el argumento es falso.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La *generación langosta* que vivía con miedo a los profesores, curas,policía y demás es *la más cobarde y sumisa de la historia*
> 
> Trabajando sin casi cobrar, limpiando las botas del jefe en gesto de sumisión
> 
> Y eso que no tuvieron que vivir abuso de sus compañeros





No sé en que mundo vives, pero si eres feliz, a mí me parece bien. 

¿O es que llamas generación langosta a los nacidos a partir de los 90? esos a los que les robaron el futuro y su juventud pero se empeñan en defender a los ladrones para no perder así la aceptación del grupo  La generación sumisa de los cuencos de arroz y el alquiler de habitaciones. La generación a la que se le follan las tías chavales educados fuera del país, los mismos que luego les pasan la mano por la cara mientras los acobardan en las mismas plazoletas y parques en las que jugaban sus padres no hace tanto tiempo. En fin, la generación con menos poder adquisitivo de la historia industrial española. Si te refieres a esa, estamos de acuerdo que es la más sumisa y cobarde de la historia, pero esa no es la generación langosta, que sería la más hijadeputa, pero en cobardía y, sobre todo, sumisión, no puede competir ni de lejos con las generaciones más jóvenes, fruto del sistema educativo, este sí, más abyecto de la historia.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

sdssd


OYeah dijo:


> Tardaba en salir el pecho palomo de turno con el discurso infantil de turno.
> 
> Ve a EEUU y da clases a ver si con suerte en una revenge por bullyn te dejan como un colador.
> 
> Y en mi época no había bullying y no nos parecemos a la generación moñas actual. Todo el argumento es falso.



¿EEUU? ¿revenge? ¿colador? ¿vas borracho?

Que no te pareces a la generación moñas actual, lo dirás tú, so ñoño.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 Sep 2022)

Me he acordado de este vídeo. Ojalá un día al chaval le crezcan los huevos y haga lo mismo.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Jajaja, que no está gordo dice. Ese niño es como un zepelín, pero su problema no es ese si no que además es tonto por llevarles un pastel a los que se divierten puteándolo ¿Qué coño esperaba? ¿que dejaran de meterse con él a cambio de un pastel de mierda? El que se humilla es él mismo arrastrándose con el pastel a cambio de un poco de aceptación, los otros chavales sólo secundan su complejo de inferioridad. Si aquí hay culpables a parte del mismo niño, son sus putos padres, probablemente progres ñoños llorones también, incapaces de dar un poquito de autoestima y dignidad al crío.
> 
> Por otro lado, los otros críos no son menos niños ni más malos por no ser gordos. De hecho son de lo más normal, y por eso se comportan como críos, que son crueles y despiadados, incluso sádicos. Y es que esa es y ha sido su puta función social desde el principio de los tiempos. Eso aseguraba que cuando llegaran a adultos no serían hombres débiles, llorones y gregarios comepollas yonkis de la aceptación del grupo.
> 
> ...



Al niño no se le ocurre la idea de llevarles el pastel.

Se le ocurre a los padres. Que a menudo son incluso desconocedores de lo que el chaval pasa, porque a estos niños esas situaciones les infundan introversión y vergüenza.

Los profesores o monitores son los responsables principales en estas situaciones.

A veces parecéis mongolos y no os dais cuenta que un niño no es un adulto y no tiene desarrollados los sentidos que nosotros tenemos.

Para que eso se entienda, los niños que nacimos a principios de los 80, veíamos a un yonki y nos cagabamos encima solo de verlo. De adultos, se te aparece un yonki con alguna historia o tontería de las suyas y lo envías a la mierda rápidamente.

Para que se siga entendiendo, te aparece mañana en tu curro un tontaina a tocarte los cojones y le cantas la caña rápido de la forma que sea, y puede ser "te voy a meter una denuncia en la Inspección de Trabajo que se te va a quitar la tontería". 

Los adultos frenan antes las cosas primero por esa mayor conciencia en el agredido pero también por mayor conciencia en el agresor.

Un adulto cabron tiene más conciencia que un niño cabron. No sólo moral sino a nivel de llevarse consecuencias que no le van a gustar.

Sería impensable que con 40 años en tu oficina te hicieran eso y sería impensable que tomaras esa actitud.

Ambas actitudes que aprecias en el video son infantiles, producto del no saber cómo funciona la vida ni de activar comportamientos que desde el prisma adulto son de cajón.

Es el tutor el que debe intervenir, por tanto, porque es el que sí tiene esa conciencia y esas armas.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Tienes bastante razón en cosas que dices.
> Pero tú discurso, tiene la misma empatía hacia ese niño, que los que le cantan el cumpleaños feliz.
> Es difícil ver videos de niños, que generen el asco, que generan esos niños cantando.
> Tu discurso también da asco.
> Pero como eres un adulto tan guay, seguro que no te quejarás.



Tengo empatía con el gordo, precisamente por eso me sabe mal que sea tan tonto y me da rabia pensar que sus padres, inductores imprescindibles de sus desgracias, son aún más tontos que él y le van a seguir jodiendo la vida bastantes años más.

Si ese vídeo te afecta tanto es que has visto/tenido poca vida. No te puedes imaginar las mierdas entre niños que he llegado a ver, y precisamente como los que peor lo pasaban no eran los más puteados si no los que más drama hacían a partir de una putada dada. No son víctimas, son VOLUNTARIOS adoctrinados en el victimismo por sus propios padres.

Mi discurso te dará asco a ti que igual eres demasiado sensible, pero a mí no ¿o es que quieres hacerme bulling para que me ponga a llorar? 

Lo último no lo entiendo ¿que no me quejaré? ¿de qué? ¿de mi propio discurso? ¿porque te da asco a ti? ¿eres fruto de la LOGSE?


----------



## OYeah (2 Sep 2022)

El Muchachito este ha sufrido bullying y no lo ha superado...


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Sep 2022)

Estaba cantado que os ibáis a poner de parte del gordo de mierda...


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> No sé en que mundo vives, pero si eres feliz, a mí me parece bien.
> 
> ¿O es que llamas generación langosta a los nacidos a partir de los 90? esos a los que les robaron el futuro y su juventud pero se empeñan en defender a los ladrones para no perder así la aceptación del grupo  La generación sumisa de los cuencos de arroz y el alquiler de habitaciones. La generación a la que se le follan las tías chavales educados fuera del país, los mismos que luego les pasan la mano por la cara mientras los acobardan en las mismas plazoletas y parques en las que jugaban sus padres no hace tanto tiempo. En fin, la generación con menos poder adquisitivo de la historia industrial española. Si te refieres a esa, estamos de acuerdo que es la más sumisa y cobarde de la historia, pero esa no es la generación langosta, que sería la más hijadeputa, pero en cobardía y, sobre todo, sumisión, no puede competir ni de lejos con las generaciones más jóvenes, fruto del sistema educativo, este sí, más abyecto de la historia.



No, la langostada es la de los viejos

En mis tiempos obedeciamos sin rechistar

Cobardes con la policía ,con los empresarios, con la iglesia , con los políticos

Tan valientes que el 100% vacunados ,tan valiente que tienen ansiedad porque la televisión dice que hay cosas malas

La generación langosta lo dice nadie se atrevía a decir nada porque el profesor...

Votantes de pp y por toda su vida

Los jóvenes quieren cobrar por trabajar.

Pe pero corrimos delante de los grises y dejaron morir a ese dictador que decían que era tan malo

Hasta niños corrian delante


----------



## vecordis (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Tengo empatía con el gordo, precisamente por eso me sabe mal que sea tan tonto y me da rabia pensar que sus padres, inductores imprescindibles de sus desgracias, son aún más tontos que él y le van a seguir jodiendo la vida bastantes años más.
> 
> Si ese vídeo te afecta tanto es que has visto/tenido poca vida. No te puedes imaginar las mierdas entre niños que he llegado a ver, y precisamente como los que peor lo pasaban no eran los más puteados si no los que más drama hacían a partir de una putada dada. No son víctimas, son VOLUNTARIOS adoctrinados en el victimismo por sus propios padres.
> 
> ...



Culpar a una víctima.
Típico de abusadores.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> ñiñiñiñ



No te voy a leer, puta escoria. Solo espero que un dia reviente todo para que nos podamos encargar de la basura como tu como es debido


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Culpar a una víctima.
> Típico de abusadores.



No creo que el sea un abusador


----------



## burbute (2 Sep 2022)

Acaban de sacar el video en el noticiero (censurando al gordo, 80% de la pantalla con mosaicos).

Los bullies se deben estar descojonando en su casa. Lo de sacar estas cosas por la tele y "denunciarlas" es parte del ritual de humillación. Es a propósito y lo saben.


----------



## vecordis (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No creo que el sea un abusador



No lo puedo saber.
Culpabilizar a una víctima y más cuando es un crío, deja mucho que desear.


----------



## F650 (2 Sep 2022)

Dónde están los profesores para poner sentido común?

Y los padres ,sabiendo que hace 4 años está sufriendo bulling, que cojones hacen comprándole una tarta para exponerlo más a burla?

Luego decimos de los chinos pero esto no es muy diferente.

Les daba unos buenos latigazos a todos los que disfrutan viéndole sufrir y luego a sus padres una buena paliza por ser complices


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Sep 2022)

La gordofobia sólo vale si es contra una hembra.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Sep 2022)

todos hemos visto varias veces bullings y acosos........

hay que ser un poco listo y si te dicen gordo pues reirte y si te lo dicen 2 veces le dices que a la 3a no irá la cosa de buenas.

a mi en el insti un tio me tocaba bastante los huevos, no me humillaba pero con sus amiguetes se hacía el guay. pues una vez lo encontré a él solo y muy simpático el tio, y le dije que no me tocara más los huevos pero se lo dije de buenas y sin amenazar. pues desde ese dia tuvimos una relación cordial.

si me hubiera enfrentado a él a lo malo con sus amigos la cosa no hubiera acabado nada bien


----------



## jolu (2 Sep 2022)

Ya se sabe como va a acabar la historia.

Los progresistas van a hacer la vida imposible a esa familia, de momento rienen denunciado al hermano por dar luz al martirio de su hermano.

Van a intentar hacer un "Oltra" con el menor.
"Los niños no son de los padres" como dijo una ministra socialista, y escudado en ese argumento lo van a mandar a un centro de menores, donde le espera el conocer a los mas terribles pederastas hasta que el niño aprende que ha nacido para estar al servicio de los progresistas ecoresilentes.

Ese niño terminará suicidado y los progres celebrándolo con putas y coca pagadas con el dinero robado del futuro indultado de Griñán.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> todos hemos visto varias veces bullings y acosos........
> 
> hay que ser un poco listo y si te dicen gordo pues reirte y si te lo dicen 2 veces le dices que a la 3a no irá la cosa de buenas.
> 
> ...



Desde la barrera somos Manolete, has sido carne de cantón en el colegio. Ese es mi hijo y al día siguiente va a la escuela con la cabeza alta de la paliza que le he metido a su padre y madre, verbalmente y físicamente ,lo que haga falta.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te voy a leer, puta escoria. Solo espero que un dia reviente todo para que nos podamos encargar de la basura como tu como es debido



¿Tanta rabia te ha dado lo que has leído? jajajaja, pero qué tonto y ñoño eres detrás de todos tus insultos de maricón frustrado ¡nenaza!

Ten idiota, aquí te dejo al gordo con un par de años más, pero sin ser gordo. Porque no lo marginan por gordo, si no por gilipollas insufrible, igual que te pasaba a ti. 



Este es el resultado de tanta sobreprotección, que en vez de cantarte canciones estúpidas, a los 15/16 te pegan galletas por idiota. Pensáis que los malos de la historia son los niñatos que insultan al gordo, cuando los malos son los padres, los maestros y los idiotas como vosotros que educáis a los chavales para que terminen compartiendo con vosotros el mismo retraso de comepollas acobardados. Y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Desde la barrera somos Manolete, has sido carne de cantón en el colegio. Ese es mi hijo y al día siguiente va a la escuela con la cabeza alta de la paliza que le he metido a su padre y madre, verbalmente y físicamente ,lo que haga falta.



Jajaja, keyboardwarrior detected.

Si fueras tan chungo como para ir dando palizas por ahí, a tu hijo de 11 años ya haría tiempo que nadie le tosería, porque te habría tenido de referencia y le daría vergüenza ser un ñoño llorica pasivo victimizado.

Pero como sois una pandilla de sojaboys wannabe, no paráis de caer en contradicciones absurdas. Venga Chuck Norris ¡mátalos! que sus hijos han insultado al tuyo


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Desde la barrera somos Manolete, has sido carne de cantón en el colegio. Ese es mi hijo y al día siguiente va a la escuela con la cabeza alta de la paliza que le he metido a su padre y madre, verbalmente y físicamente ,lo que haga falta.



no puedes esperar que tu papi te salve siempre el pellejo,el problema es el niño, no su padre...como sea un rebelde va a pasar de su padre o incluso peor, que el padre le dé la razón a su hijo.
a partir de una edad te tienes que autodefender.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Culpar a una víctima.
> Típico de abusadores.



No culpo sólo a la víctima, culpo a sus padres, a sus educadores y a todos los idiotas ñoños sensibleros que vivís en la inopia.

Te pongo este vídeo a ver si entiendes cuál es el resultado de la educación que tú defiendes, aunque tampoco creo que entiendas nada. Aquí imagino que culparás al que pega las bofetadas y te pondrás también de parte de los que se dejan apalear:


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No, la langostada es la de los viejos
> 
> En mis tiempos obedeciamos sin rechistar
> 
> ...


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


>



0 ancianos detenidos por saltarse el confinamiento


----------



## veraburbu (2 Sep 2022)

Todo el sufrimiento y la carga va para el niño humillado.
Tendrá que ir al psicólogo. 
Tendrá que aprender defensa personal.
Recibirá charlas.
Tendrá reuniones con profesores y especialistas. 
Sus padres lo pasarán mal.
SERÁ ÉL EL QUE TENGA QUE CAMBIARSE DE COLEGIO CUANDO DEBIERAN SER LOS ACOSADORES LOS EXPULSADOS.
Y los profesores y abusadores, se Irán de rositas. Ningún castigo.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 0 ancianos detenidos por saltarse el confinamiento



Entiendo el rencor que puedas sentir por la langostada, pero a pusilánimes, paraditos, obedientes y acomodados no hay generación que pueda pasar la mano por la cara a la actual. Y no es que crea que tienen la culpa, ninguna generación puede sobreponerse a las circunstancias de mierda que vienen rodeando a la chavalada los últimos 20 años. Y entre todas esas circunstancias, el ñoñismo es una de las peores, que es lo que vengo a recalcar en este hilo.

De todas formas, poner como ejemplo de valentía la reacción al confinamiento de los jóvenes frente a los viejos (que eran los que morían) o incluso al relato covidiano, es bastante absurdo, pues nunca los viejos necesitaron de la movilidad y relaciones sociales como los jóvenes. De hecho, la cantidad vergonzante de jóvenes que se han inoculado la kakuna, apoya irrefutablemente mi postura acerca de la pasividad, credulidad, obediencia y acomodo de estos.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Jajaja, keyboardwarrior detected.
> 
> Si fueras tan chungo como para ir dando palizas por ahí, a tu hijo de 11 años ya haría tiempo que nadie le tosería, porque te habría tenido de referencia y le daría vergüenza ser un ñoño llorica pasivo victimizado.
> 
> Pero como sois una pandilla de sojaboys wannabe, no paráis de caer en contradicciones absurdas. Venga Chuck Norris ¡mátalos! que sus hijos han insultado al tuyo



No soy Chuck Norris pero eso ya te de digo que eso no se lo hacen a mi hijo. Como los niños no tienen culpa voy a buscar a sus padres y les explico cómo deben educar a sus hijos. Tú serás uno de esos que te gusta que tu hijo este por encima de los demás y se defienda con un grupo.
Yo he sido el malote del colegio y todos me tenían miedo, por eso yo educativa a mi hijo disciplina y respeto


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No soy Chuck Norris pero eso ya te de digo que eso no se lo hacen a mi hijo. Como los niños no tienen culpa voy a buscar a sus padres y les explico cómo deben educar a sus hijos. Tú serás uno de esos que te gusta que tu hijo este por encima de los demás y se defienda con un grupo.
> Yo he sido el malote del colegio y todos me tenían miedo, por eso yo educativa a mi hijo disciplina y respeto



Eres una contradicción con patas y poca comprensión lectora.

Si de verdad eras malote, dime ¿nunca ninguno de tus acosados terminó entrando en tu círculo de amistades? desde la perspectiva que da el tiempo ¿no tienes la sensación de que algunos de tus acosados terminó espabilando gracias a tus pullas?

Y te lo vuelvo a repetir, si tu eres normal y educas a tu hijo en valores normales, este no llegará nunca a ser una víctima como la que sale en el vídeo, Su desgracia no es ser gordo, si no tener una educación de mierda y, probablemente, unos padres de mierda imbuidos en el ñoñismo e incapaces de educar a un crío.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Eres una contradicción con patas y poca comprensión lectora.
> 
> Si de verdad eras malote, dime ¿nunca ninguno de tus acosados terminó entrando en tu círculo de amistades? desde la perspectiva que da el tiempo ¿no tienes la sensación de que algunos de tus acosados terminó espabilando gracias a tus pullas?
> 
> Y te lo vuelvo a repetir, si tu eres normal y educas a tu hijo en valores normales, este no llegará nunca a ser una víctima como la que sale en el vídeo, Su desgracia no es ser gordo, si no tener una educación de mierda y, probablemente, unos padres de mierda imbuidos en el ñoñismo e incapaces de educar a un crío.



A mi me han hecho mucho bullying he recibido muchas palizas también las he dado. Igual no tuve lis padres correctos, la única que me defendió fue mi hermana.
No me gustaría que mi hijo tuviera que pasar por mi situación la verdad.


----------



## singladura (2 Sep 2022)

En todos lados existen acosadorcillos acechando por si se les presenta la ocasión. Con mucha hambre atrasada además. Pero en todos lados está infectado
El que estén creciditos y hagan de un entorno en el que existen responsabes de rendir cuentas su reino es una dejación de funciones y la mayoría de las veces todos saben que no es inócuo.
Por ejemplo: si un padre llama la atención sobre un profesor y éste se lo toma regular igual hasta que no la paga el hijo no se queda tranquilo. La calidad de la enseñanza se resiente por la falta de control sobre la labor de docentes y responsables. Ellos afirman que es por estres y que se esta mejor a la bartola en verano. No es necesario ser profe para saber esto... La verdad es que no es necesario para saber casi nada

Cosa distinta son los maestros.. gente que tiene maestría que tapa bocas y atrapa la atención de los críos. Nada que ver con la otra chusma-

Como lo bueno no abunda la verdad es que el que no pasen más desgracias es más mérito de la ética que tienen los mismos chavales que de quienes realmente se tienen que ocupar de hacer su trabajo. Poco nos parece

El acosador por lo general es un mierdecilla poco o nada brillante que no ceja hasta encontrar una víctima. A mi me hacían gracia los que van de tapadillo y buscan en la privacidad de una supuestamente llamada "amistad" sacar de ahí a una víctima. No me entrometía pero se veía a la legua la toxicidad. Mi papel era esperar a que culminaran que es cuando ya no pueden más y cometen sus tropelías para rematar la faena inventando cualquier excusa. Como dije no son especialmente brillantes. Si narcisistas pero tontos de remate.
Conocí a una con unas pintas de ganster que tiraba de culo. Su pobre madre no se merecía lo que le cayó en suerte. La tia desarrollo una adicción malsana al móvil (propios pero sobre todo ajenos) y la pillaron. El resto la vio venir pero lo fue con ocasión de que no existía más excusa que el tema dinero y ostentación y las tías suelen ser más complicadas, menos simpres, más retorcidadas. Y como fue fácil desmontarle el rollo los mismos críos ayudaron.

P.d. el problema es que con los años nadie mejora. El que nace lechón muere gorrino perdido y eso en los años tiernos no se ve. Si no se rectifican con rotundidad no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Todo el sufrimiento y la carga va para el niño humillado.
> Tendrá que ir al psicólogo.
> Tendrá que aprender defensa personal.
> Recibirá charlas.
> ...



Yo no me contradigo, yo he tenido que pelear mucho, a día de hoy veo a gente que en su día me montaba a caballo y me dan ganas de hincharlo. Solo necesito un motivo.


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Entiendo el rencor que puedas sentir por la langostada, pero a pusilánimes, paraditos, obedientes y acomodados no hay generación que pueda pasar la mano por la cara a la actual. Y no es que crea que tienen la culpa, ninguna generación puede sobreponerse a las circunstancias de mierda que vienen rodeando a la chavalada los últimos 20 años. Y entre todas esas circunstancias, el ñoñismo es una de las peores, que es lo que vengo a recalcar en este hilo.
> 
> De todas formas, poner como ejemplo de valentía la reacción al confinamiento de los jóvenes frente a los viejos (que eran los que morían) o incluso al relato covidiano, es bastante absurdo, pues nunca los viejos necesitaron de la movilidad y relaciones sociales como los jóvenes. De hecho, la cantidad vergonzante de jóvenes que se han inoculado la kakuna, apoya irrefutablemente mi postura acerca de la pasividad, credulidad, obediencia y acomodo de estos.



100% langostas vacunados con 5 dosis, 100% langostas denunciando a los jóvenes que salieron a la calle sin mascarilla

0 langostas devolvieron el golpe de don pepe en el colegio 0 langostas devolvieron el pechazo en la mili

Así que la langostada cobarde no es la más adecuada para hablar sobre ello

Trabajaron sin cobrar y limpiando las botas de los jefes

Pregúntale a un abuelo que habría pasado si a un niño en su época se le ocurría devolver el golpe al cura del colegio


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 100% langostas vacunados con 5 dosis, 100% langostas denunciando a los jóvenes que salieron a la calle sin mascarilla
> 
> 0 langostas devolvieron el golpe de don pepe en el colegio 0 langostas devolvieron el pechazo en la mili
> 
> ...



Yo le rompió una vez la nariz a un niño y lo que hice fue denunciar al director. Me libre de la denuncia pero lo hice en defensa propia. Al final no llego a más ni una d nunca ni la otra.


----------



## weyler (2 Sep 2022)

la cancion no parece improvisada, osea es algo que se le canta a mas de uno, ademas es pegadiza


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo le rompió una vez la nariz a un niño y lo que hice fue denunciar al director. Me libre de la denuncia pero lo hice en defensa propia. Al final no llego a más ni una d nunca ni la otra.



A día de hoy me llamó bien con ese chaval, pero me reventé la nariz en clases de religión. Aquí nadie es santo y me arrepiento de eso que hice.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Sep 2022)

Si en vez de llamarle gordo le llegan a llamar "moro" por ser marroquí, en vez de hablar de acoso estarían hablando de racismo, la ultraderecha, etc...

No entiendo que la gente se siga metiendo con los gordos con la cantidad de niños gordos que hay ahora. Pronto lo raro será ver niños delgados.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 100% langostas vacunados con 5 dosis, 100% langostas denunciando a los jóvenes que salieron a la calle sin mascarilla
> 
> 0 langostas devolvieron el golpe de don pepe en el colegio 0 langostas devolvieron el pechazo en la mili
> 
> ...



Eres tonto y estás cargado de complejos producto de los mitos e idioteces que te han ido contando y te has ido creyendo. Sin acritud.


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Eres tonto y estás cargado de complejos producto de los mitos e idioteces que te han ido contando y te has ido creyendo. Sin acritud.




Pregunte a un anciano que habría pasado si devolvian el golpe en el colegio o en la mili


----------



## Sanctis (2 Sep 2022)

Han hecho videos virales apoyando al chaval.

Desde famosos como Griezmann o Aitana (entre otros) hasta críos anónimos españoles o adultos anónimos de todo el mundo, México e Inglaterra entre otros.

"Feliz cumpleaños Izan! Bla bla te apoyo!".

Solo ha faltado desenterrar a George Washington y que le hiciera un impecable discurso a Izan en su favor.

Y en sí no lo crítico porque está bien.

Al chaval eso le habrá subido la moral enormemente, pero es que el sistema funciona asi: con este que se ha hecho viral llamamos a un futbolista de la selección francesa o a una famosa cantante para que te apoyen, con los miles de chavales que sufren lo mismo, mañana olvidados.

Es como tener a 1000 pobres delante, y a uno de ellos darle 1 millón de euros y a los otros 999 no darle nada.

Uno ha triunfado como la coca cola pero los otros 999 siguen igual.

La idea es efectiva y bonita, pero no es la solución global.

La solución es mano dura.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Pregunte a un anciano que habría pasado si devolvian el golpe en el colegio o en la mili



Yo hice la mili y con 19 años le solté un mascao a un cabo primero que aún está dando vueltas. Y no me pasó nada. Y en mi cole, lamentablemente, a los profes nos los comíamos ya en 7º 8º de EGB. A los profes bobos, claro. Te explicaría cosas de mi colegio y de mi infancia, pero no te las ibas a creer, principalmente porque desmontarían la película que te has montado para justificar la pasividad de la que intuyo que es tu generación. Y yo no soy langosto, pero ya te digo que estás midiendo mal, y que los langostos en general eran bastante más duros que nosotros. Y lo vuestro....bueno, es que fuera de tu cabeza no hay ni debate.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A esos monitores habría que zurrarles, si ese niño fuera de mi familia actuaría violentamente contra ellos, fueran cuales fueran las consecuencias.



¿Unos monitores de una actividad puntual qué culpa tienen de la educación de los niños?

Y en el caso de los maestros que sí que tratan a los niños todo el año: ¿acaso se les permite ser estrictos con los alumnos? no, los propios padres se quejan , seguido de las autoridades buenistas. 

Antes por lo menos se podía castigar a los alumnos, aunque ello tampoco se evitaba que llamasen gordos a los niños gordos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Sep 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> No he visto el vidreo, de los niños bulleadores que porcentaje son moronegrocs/panchos?



Por el acento parecen españoles. Lo de meterse con los gordos se dio siempre, no va por razas.
Igual de haberle acosado los multiculturales habrían hecho algo más que insultarle (por ejemplo en mi barrio una madre fue agredida por niños multiculturales cuando les pidió que dejasen de llamar gafotas a su hijo)


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Yo hice la mili y con 19 años le solté un mascao a un cabo primero que aún está dando vueltas. Y no me pasó nada. Y en mi cole, lamentablemente, a los profes nos los comíamos ya en 7º 8º de EGB. A los profes bobos, claro. Te explicaría cosas de mi colegio y de mi infancia, pero no te las ibas a creer, principalmente porque desmontarían la película que te has montado para justificar la pasividad de la que intuyo que es tu generación.




Sueños aparte 

En mi época se golpeaban a los profesores y habían peleas todos los días 

A ningún profesor se le habría ocurrido ahora hacer todo lo que hacían con vosotros 

Fuisteis sumisos desde el colegio e intentas taparlo 

*Alguna vez tuvo problemas por eso?*
— Ya lo creo. Por unas naranjas que no robé, me llevé tres buenas palizas: Un día de Navidad vino la Guardia Civil a casa y me llevaron al cuartel de Vila junto a Patró y Miquelet Riera. Allí me pegaron una hostia que salí disparado y cinco duros de multa, que el Guardia Civil se metió en el bolsillo. Ese día, yo había estado con fiebre y no había salido de casa. Que yo no fui, vamos. Pero como ya sabían que era el jefecillo de la pandilla, ‘Parra y compañía’, también me pillaron a mí. Al volver a casa, mi padre me preguntó si me habían pegado en el cuartelillo. Como le dije que no, me dio una buena paliza. Ya van dos. La tercera llegó cuando se enteró de que, efectivamente, la Guardia Civil me había pegado, así que me dio otra por haberle mentido. Ese día yo no había sido. Pero sí que es verdad que todos los demás sí. Lo sabía todo el mundo.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Sep 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Sueños aparte
> 
> En mi época se golpeaban a los profesores y habían peleas todos los días
> 
> ...



Manzanas traigo. Tómese la pastilla.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que tener valor para denunciar por publicarlo, los padres deberían denunciar a la mierda del colegio a ver si hacer su papel de educadores de verdad.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Sep 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Los críos son muy crueles, de siempre.
> Pero antes si algún crío se metía con otro el profesor le partía la cara. Ahora pasan del tema o incluso le ríen la gracia.
> Hace falta mano dura, estamos creando psicópatas



Los profesores casi siempre han pasado del acoso escolar, así de simple, ellos a cobrar y tener los menos problemas posibles.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Los niños gordos (en este caso lo veo grande) no son conscientes de su fuerza, muchos tienen una diferencia de fuerza de más del 50% o el 100% , es decir, no tiene que pegar puños, que puede perder, agarrar y estampar contra el suelo. Aunque puede crear secuelas es el riesgo que deben asumir los que hacen bullying. Eso sí el bullying se acaba



Correcto, son unos cobardes de mierda que se sienten fuertes en el grupo, hay que atrapar uno a uno (preferiblemente al principio al más graciosillo) y darle un buen correctivo, un par de llos y el resto de mierda se lo piensan.


----------



## vecordis (2 Sep 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> ¿Tanta rabia te ha dado lo que has leído? jajajaja, pero qué tonto y ñoño eres detrás de todos tus insultos de maricón frustrado ¡nenaza!
> 
> Ten idiota, aquí te dejo al gordo con un par de años más, pero sin ser gordo. Porque no lo marginan por gordo, si no por gilipollas insufrible, igual que te pasaba a ti.
> 
> ...



Yo en este vídeo, veo a chavales sentados, observando con miedo.
Miran a unos descerebrados, chulitos y en mi opinión, lo que ningún padre querría ver de su hijo.
Supongo que tú a esta chulería, le llamas la buena.
Tener miedo no es un delito, y en cierta manera es recomendable.
No sabes con qué basura te encuentras.
Pero bueno, evitar un peligro para ti es de cobardes, y para otros es salvar el culo.
Claro que tú a tú hijo le dirás: si se pasan tu dale, la pena es que gane el otro y lo mandé a la mierda.
Pero tú orgulloso de tu hijo.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> En mi colegio y en mis tiempos algo como lo del video era ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPENSABLE.
> 
> Toda la clase hubiera sido castigada muy severamente a dar vueltas en el patio haciendo zancadas con un balón medicinal de 3kgs cargado en los hombros durante un par de horas, en pleno invierno, con cero grados y después de comer, mientras el profesor con una vara vigilaba y daba a quien no lo hacia bien. Algunos terminaban vomitando. Y lo mejor de todo es que TENIAN RAZON.
> 
> Benditos Franciscanos.



La mano dura muchas veces es la única solución.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Sep 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Los profesores no hacen nada porque PASAN DE MOVIDAS. Ellos están para mandar y decir lo que hay que hacer, no para hacer por que se cumpla.



Correcto, el acoso sexual el empresario es responsable, el acoso escolar los profesores no tienen ninguna responsabilidad.


----------



## burbrujilda (2 Sep 2022)

burbute dijo:


> Acaban de sacar el video en el noticiero (censurando al gordo, 80% de la pantalla con mosaicos).
> 
> Los bullies se deben estar descojonando en su casa. Lo de sacar estas cosas por la tele y "denunciarlas" es parte del ritual de humillación. Es a propósito y lo saben.



Cierto. Han logrado su objetivo. Espero que el pobre niño víctima de todos estos hijos de puta no lea nunca lo que algunos miserables han escrito en este foro. Os felicito, inútiles desgraciados buenos para nada: vuestra vida ha tomado sentido mejor atacando a un niño. Miserables...

Si este niño me lee, o alguien de su familia: NO, LA CULPA NO ES TUYA. Y ten en cuenta que todos los imbéciles treintañeros que están diciendo gilipolleces es porque son unos gilipollas. Tú no, de verdad


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

burbute dijo:


> Acaban de sacar el video en el noticiero (censurando al gordo, 80% de la pantalla con mosaicos).
> 
> Los bullies se deben estar descojonando en su casa. Lo de sacar estas cosas por la tele y "denunciarlas" es parte del ritual de humillación. Es a propósito y lo saben.



Ese chaval no está gordo y seguramente pegue un estirón y luego le respeten. Pero las criaturas que se meten con el tampoco tienen culpa, seguramente estén influenciados por sus padres que llaman gor dos a todo el mundo y serán unos mierdas medio calvos.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ese chaval no está gordo y seguramente pegue un estirón y luego le respeten. Pero las criaturas que se meten con el tampoco tienen culpa, seguramente estén influenciados por sus padres que llaman gor dos a todo el mundo y serán unos mierdas medio calvos.



Ojalá me pasará a mí, tampoco habría este hilo en internet. Le enseñaría disciplina a mi hijo yendo a romperle la cara a algún padre. Y lo digo enserio.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ojalá me pasará a mí, tampoco habría este hilo en internet. Le enseñaría disciplina a mi hijo yendo a romperle la cara a algún padre. Y lo digo enserio.



Y el que no lo hiciera es un cobarde, y de cobardes está lleno el cementerio. Y seguramente esos niños tengan padres cobardes, los valientes no insultan a nadie, los ignoran.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Ese niño a aprendido una lección en la vida, le gente son unos hijos de puta. Un país que no respeta ni los animales ni nada y miramos al vecino a ver si está jidifo. Somos escoria de personas ciertamente


----------



## chemarin (2 Sep 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Unos monitores de una actividad puntual qué culpa tienen de la educación de los niños?
> 
> Y en el caso de los maestros que sí que tratan a los niños todo el año: ¿acaso se les permite ser estrictos con los alumnos? no, los propios padres se quejan , seguido de las autoridades buenistas.
> 
> Antes por lo menos se podía castigar a los alumnos, aunque ello tampoco se evitaba que llamasen gordos a los niños gordos.



Hay una obligación legal de socorrer a los niños acosados. De todos modos estos temas no son debatibles, esto lo hacen con alguien de mi familia y hay hostias.


----------



## Mission (2 Sep 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actualización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué hijos de puta! Unas buenas ostias como en los viejos tiempos y espabilaban los mierdas de críos de hoy en día.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Hay una obligación legal de socorrer a los niños acosados. De todos modos estos temas no son debatibles, esto lo hacen con alguien de mi familia y hay hostias.



Hombre, supongo que ese vídeo no se grabó delante de los monitores.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ese niño a aprendido una lección en la vida, le gente son unos hijos de puta. Un país que no respeta ni los animales ni nada y miramos al vecino a ver si está jidifo. Somos escoria de personas ciertamente



Ese chaval está gordito como en el norte de Europa y luego pega estirón. El bullying es por otros motivos, tal vez el chaval no cuaje por x motivos y no tenga amigos. Yo siempre me pondré al lado del débil y más siendo un niño.


----------



## ray merryman (2 Sep 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ese chaval no está gordo y seguramente pegue un estirón y luego le respeten. Pero las criaturas que se meten con el tampoco tienen culpa, seguramente estén influenciados por sus padres que llaman gor dos a todo el mundo y serán unos mierdas medio calvos.



Exacto, conozco un caso cercano de una niña de 9-10 años que hacía bullying a toda su clase y en especial al hijo de un amigo que era tres palmos más pequeño que la susodicha.
Pues el padre de la niña resulta ser conocido mío y de pequeño era el que hacia bullying en clase a todos sus compañeros.


----------



## Lady_A (2 Sep 2022)

burbrujilda dijo:


> Cierto. Han logrado su objetivo. Espero que el pobre niño víctima de todos estos hijos de puta no lea nunca lo que algunos miserables han escrito en este foro. Os felicito, inútiles desgraciados buenos para nada: vuestra vida ha tomado sentido mejor atacando a un niño. Miserables...
> 
> Si este niño me lee, o alguien de su familia: NO, LA CULPA NO ES TUYA. Y ten en cuenta que todos los imbéciles treintañeros que están diciendo gilipolleces es porque son unos gilipollas. Tú no, de verdad



Amen.

El niño es víctima de los acosadores de 11 que se convierten en los amargados de 30.

Es mas, apuesto a que alguna vez fueron ese niño, emplearon la violencia contra los acosadores y se conviertieron en lo que mas odiaban, destrozando la vida de otros niños hasta convertirse en lo que son ahora. Nunca fueron el acosador líder, sino el cobarde que despues de un acoso se convirtió en acosador y al crecer y dar con adultos, fuera de su grupito de acosadores fueron aislados, tanto por hombres y mujeres, terminando como miserables odiadores pajilleros o amargados semincels de 30 años.


Jotagb dijo:


> Ese chaval no está gordo y seguramente pegue un estirón y luego le respeten. Pero las criaturas que se meten con el tampoco tienen culpa, seguramente estén influenciados por sus padres que llaman gor dos a todo el mundo y serán unos mierdas medio calvos.




Burbujo medio. Que estan todo el dia riéndose de gordos o calvos y diciendo que son de diez porque no tienen el buen gusto de ver la mierda de cuerpo escombro que son, debido a una disociación entre realidad y ego.

Los niños aprenden de sus padres y madres a criticar y reírse de los gordos y gordas, terminan siendo unos acosadores de mierda.

Tambien es posible que algun padre no sepa el hijo que tiene porque trabaja mucho y el crio para no ser el crio humillado sigue al acosador líder. Convirtiéndose en lo que vemos. Lo que esta claro que al menos uno o dos de ellos tienen el típico padre o madre que se mete con los defectos de los demás.



ray merryman dijo:


> Exacto, conozco un caso cercano de una niña de 9-10 años que hacía bullying a toda su clase y en especial al hijo de un amigo que era tres palmos más pequeño que la susodicha.
> Pues el padre de la niña resulta ser conocido mío y de pequeño era el que hacia bullying en clase a todos sus compañeros.



Las chicas mayores de mi colegio wue acosaban a las menores ahora tienen hijos acosadores. Nunca reflexionaron sobre el acoso que hacian, nunca lo vieron mal y es probable que nunca hayan cambiado, han cambiado el modo de acoso al crecer. Ahora sus hijos e hijas son parecidos


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

*LOS NO VACUNADOS HEMOS SUFRIDO UN BULLYNG CRIMINAL Y CONSTANTE DURANTE MESES POR TODAS LAS INSTITUCIONES Y TODO NUESTRO ENTORNO !*


ahora piensen con calma :

¿ les ha derrotado o les ha hecho más fuertes ?


----------



## Jotagb (3 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Amen.
> 
> El niño es víctima de los acosadores de 11 que se convierten en los amargados de 30.
> 
> ...



Ese niño seguramente tenga más fuerza que los que Li insultan y se pone a llorar como una niña para dar pena, tal vez también sea un poco teatro.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Sep 2022)

Casa día me cuesta más separar el grano de la paja. Yo veo un niño pijo que hacen viral su vídeo llamándole gordo cuando no está gordo.
Menos mal que no lleva gafas sino ya le apedrean.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

Ser gordo indica un descontrol en la dieta . Un niño impulsivo que no sabe parar.

Que los padres le tiñan el pelo de colores , indica que el problema está en casa no en el colegio.

en relación al bullying ...

*los no vacunados hemos recibido un bullying brutal *criminal durante estos meses no solo por todas las instituciones sino por nuestro entorno social.

¿ nos ha derrotado o nos ha hecho más fuertes ? 






*Izan, el niño que sufrió bullying el día de su cumpleaños agradece el apoyo recibido: "Me habéis subido mucho la moral"*
Las redes se han volcado con el pequeño después de que su hermano compartiera un vídeo denunciando el acoso que sufre en el colegio y en agradecimiento el niño ha publicado un vídeo | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## alguiencualquiera (3 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Que se joda puto gordo forero


----------



## J.M. Diaz (3 Sep 2022)

A los niños abofeteados en el paseo ese de la playa , támbien hay que apoyarlos . Aaah no , eso no interesa .


----------



## Gainer (4 Sep 2022)

Lo de este niño es una muestra de lo enferma q está la sociedad. Eso lo aprenden en casa, las faltas de respeto, de educación vienen de lo q ven en casa en un 95% de los casos. 
habría coger a todos esos padres y mostrarles en público el video de lo q hacen sus hijos


----------

